# Kaeden's cubing progression| grinding for sub 13 3x3, sub 3 2x2, sub minute 4x4



## Kaedenthecuber (Apr 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-16
avg of 5: 4.82

Time List:
1. 4.42 U F2 U F' R' F2 R' F' R2 F' 
2. (4.39) U2 R F U2 F2 R2 U' R' F' 
3. (5.35) R U2 R' F' U' R F U' F' 
4. 5.03 U R' F2 U2 R F2 U' R' F2 
5. 5.01 U R' F U' F2 U' R' U' R


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-16
avg of 12: 17.20

Time List:
1. (12.55) D' U2 B2 L U2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 R U2 R B' R D F R B F 
2. 17.89 D' U2 L2 U2 R' U2 L B2 R' D2 R D2 L2 U' B R' D F' L B2 F' 
3. 19.63 U2 L' F D2 B' U2 F U2 F L2 B' D2 F R2 U' R2 D' L R2 B L2 
4. 17.15 B D' B2 R B2 R U2 R' F' R2 U' D R2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 D' 
5. 15.58 L' U' F2 U' F2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R' B' R U2 L D2 L D 
6. 18.05 U R2 F2 R' D' F' D' L' F R2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D B2 
7. (20.29) R F2 D' R' L B' R U2 B R2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 D B2 L2 
8. 17.97 B' U R2 D2 R' L F' R U' L2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 
9. 14.71 R F' R' F2 D2 R2 D2 L' D2 R B2 R U2 D' L' R F' L' D2 R2 
10. 19.34 D F2 L' F' U' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 
11. 17.89 D L2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U L2 U' F' U R D L' D R2 B' F 
12. 13.74 U' F2 D L U' F2 R U R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B2 U2 B' U2 F L2 F2 D


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 16, 2022)

Woah u average 5 secs in 3x3? Go to a comp


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 16, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Woah u average 5 secs in 3x3? Go to a comp


I think that's 2x2...


----------



## Timona (Apr 16, 2022)

LMAOOO


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Apr 17, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Woah u average 5 secs in 3x3? Go to a comp


no that is 2x2

bruh the scramble is smol of course it is 2x2 why would you think it is 3x3 lmao

3x3 very inconsistent

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-17
avg of 12: 18.18

Time List:
1. 14.54 L' B2 U2 R F2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 U L' U' F2 R2 U' R' B U' 
2. 18.90 D U L2 D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F' R2 F L' F' U B2 L U' L 
3. 18.71 R F2 B' D' R' L U2 D B U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L B2 L' U2 
4. 21.53 U2 B2 R D2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 D B2 L B' D U' L' R2 
5. (23.15) D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 L U' F' R U2 B' L B2 U 
6. 17.87 B2 R' U B L U R F L B2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F 
7. 16.78 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 L R' F L U2 B F' U' L D R' B2 
8. 21.18 B D2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 U B2 L U F L B' F2 L B 
9. 18.96 R D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' D F U' R F2 U B D L' D 
10. (13.17) R2 D2 R2 B R2 B R2 U2 L2 R2 B' L' F R' F2 U R2 F' L' D 
11. 16.67 R' U2 D' R F' L B2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 F R 
12. 16.64 R D B U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F R2 L' D R2 B2 F2 U L'

2x2 

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-17
avg of 12: 4.94

Time List:
1. 5.13 F' R F U F U2 F U F' 
2. 4.77 U2 F2 U' F' U' R' F2 U F2 
3. 3.96 R2 U2 R U F' R' F U' R' 
4. 4.45 R' F R U R' U2 R' F2 R2 
5. 5.04 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 
6. 5.43 F2 U F' U2 F U2 F R' U' 
7. 4.67 F' U2 F' U R2 F2 U' R U2 
8. (6.99) R2 F2 R U2 R' U F U2 F2 U' 
9. 5.81 R F' R' F' R' U2 F U2 F2 
10. 5.00 F' U' R2 F' U2 F U2 R2 U2 
11. 5.10 F U' R F' R2 F' U R U2 
12. (3.70) R2 U' R2 U R2 U R' F2 U2

ahhh when will my meilong 3m arrive



nigelthecuber said:


> Woah u average 5 secs in 3x3? Go to a comp


there no comp in singapore


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 17, 2022)

TheKaeden10 said:


> there no comp in singapore


after covid


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 17, 2022)

TheKaeden10 said:


> 3x3 very inconsistent
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-17
> avg of 12: 18.18
> ...


Keep practising. You will soon reach consistency!


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Apr 22, 2022)

my meilong 3 m has arrived a few days ago and it is good corner cutting over 45 and also controllable speed

3x3
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-22
avg of 12: 17.59

Time List:
1. 16.86 L U' R' F L F2 R' F' U R2 F' R2 U2 L2 F U2 B' R2 U2 F' 
2. 16.55 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 F' D2 L' B2 D2 B2 D B' D2 F2 
3. (25.58) D2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 R B F' D' F2 U' L2 F' L2 F R 
4. 14.63 B' L B U R2 U' R2 L2 F L F2 L' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L U2 L' 
5. 16.69 L2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 U L2 U2 B L2 R B' D' L' F U' R2 D2 
6. 16.52 U2 D2 F' U B L' F L D2 F D2 R2 B D2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 L2 
7. 17.64 D R2 D B2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 D L2 U' F' R2 U' B R D' B2 L' D' 
8. 21.51 F R' L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' B D F' L D2 U' L2 
9. (14.13) L F2 D2 F' B' U L U2 F2 D' R2 F2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 B' U' 
10. 19.63 R F2 D' U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U R' F' L2 D2 F L' B U2 R2 
11. 17.21 F2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 L' R D F' D2 U2 L' D L2 F' 
12. 18.61 L' D L2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 F' L R2 B F U2 B2 R'

1800th 2x2 solve!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-22
single: 2.89

Time List:
1. 2.89 R' U2 R F' U' F R2 U R'

2x2 ao5


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-22
avg of 5: 4.15

Time List:
1. 2.89 R' U2 R F' U' F R2 U R' 
2. (2.88) R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U' F2 
3. 4.68 U R2 U F U' F2 R U' R' U' 
4. (6.02) U F2 U' F U' R' F' R U2 
5. 4.88 R F2 R' U2 F2 U R' F U2

im still so inconsistent



nigelthecuber said:


> after covid


agreed

a very noice 2x2 ao5

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-22
avg of 5: 4.06

Time List:
1. (4.99) F2 U R F' U2 R2 F U F2 
2. (3.00) F' R' U F' R2 U' R2 U' R' F' 
3. 4.58 U2 F U R' U2 R' U' F U' F' 
4. 4.33 F' U F' R U R U' F2 U 
5. 3.28 R' U' R2 U R2 F2 U2 R' U2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 22, 2022)

TheKaeden10 said:


> a very noice 2x2 ao5
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-22
> avg of 5: 4.06
> ...


Good


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Apr 23, 2022)

ao 12 2x2


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-23
avg of 12: 4.27

Time List:
1. 4.83 U2 F U' R2 F U2 R' U' F2 
2. 5.14 R2 F' U' R U' F' U2 F R' 
3. 4.99 F2 U R F' U2 R2 F U F2 
4. (3.00) F' R' U F' R2 U' R2 U' R' F' 
5. 4.58 U2 F U R' U2 R' U' F U' F' 
6. 4.33 F' U F' R U R U' F2 U 
7. 3.28 R' U' R2 U R2 F2 U2 R' U2 
8. 4.21 U F2 R' U' R2 U' F U' F 
9. 3.15 U' R2 U' F2 U' R F2 U2 R F2 
10. (5.26) R2 F' R' F2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 
11. 4.25 R2 U R' F R U' R2 F U2 
12. 3.94 F U2 R2 F' R2 U R F U


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 23, 2022)

Do u use cll?


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Apr 30, 2022)

2x2: 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-30
avg of 10: 4.67

Time List:
1. 4.21 F' U R2 F' R U R' U2 R 
2. 4.35 R' U' R' U2 R' F R U2 F 
3. (2.45) R' U2 R F U' R2 F R F 
4. 4.47 U R2 U F R' F2 U' R' U' 
5. 4.91 F R U' R' F2 U F2 R2 U 
6. 5.06 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F R2 
7. 4.48 F' R' U2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R2 
8. 4.75 F' U R2 F' U R' F2 R2 U 
9. (5.92) U R2 F' R' U2 R' U' R2 F2 
10. 5.14 R2 U' R F2 R' F R' F2 U2



nigelthecuber said:


> Do u use cll?


no i lazy i use LBL and sometimes ortega

im learning full OLL full commitment 2 cases a day

3x3 ao12:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-30
avg of 12: 17.66

Time List:
1. 19.52 F2 R2 U B R F D' U2 R F2 D2 L U2 L U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 B 
2. 16.38 B2 R2 D B2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 U F' R D2 U F2 U' B' L U' 
3. 17.68 L2 B R2 B' U2 R2 D2 U L B U2 F' D2 U' R' F2 
4. 20.06 D' B2 L' U2 B D' R' F' B L2 U F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U L2 U R2 D' 
5. 14.75 L2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 L' B' L2 R' F L2 U' R' D2 
6. (25.38) L' U' B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U R' D2 L' U L B F 
7. 18.05 B' D L F D R' F D R' F2 L2 F2 L' B2 R F2 R B2 D2 U 
8. 18.82 L2 R B2 D2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F D' F D B U L D2 F' 
9. 17.10 U2 R U2 L2 B D2 B U2 F L2 F R2 U2 B R D' L2 F' L' B R' 
10. 17.45 D R B' L2 B R2 D' R B2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 
11. (12.63) F2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 B' L B2 R U' B' R2 B L2 R' 
12. 16.77 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F2 R' U' R F L2 F2 D' B' F

Solve 11 was very lucky could have been 9 seconds pb but i was shocked when i had a Ub perm


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (May 7, 2022)

my first sub 18 ao 100!!!!!!


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-07
avg of 100: 17.96

Time List:
1. 18.96 R D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' D F U' R F2 U B D L' D 
2. (13.17) R2 D2 R2 B R2 B R2 U2 L2 R2 B' L' F R' F2 U R2 F' L' D 
3. 16.67 R' U2 D' R F' L B2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 F R 
4. 16.64 R D B U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F R2 L' D R2 B2 F2 U L' 
5. 18.30 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 D L2 R2 F2 R F' R U2 L2 R2 U L 
6. 15.40 F2 D2 R D2 R U2 B2 L D2 R2 F U R' D' R2 B U' R D2 
7. 20.70 B D2 F' R2 F R2 F' L2 U2 L2 B U2 R' U F' L R D2 R2 U' B2 
8. 19.48 R B' R2 D2 U2 R2 B' D2 F D2 F2 R F D2 B' R F' D L' U' 
9. 20.09 F2 R F2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 U2 R D2 L' F U F' R' D F2 U' B 
10. 19.02 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 L' D2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 F R2 F' D2 U' F' L 
11. (23.66) L2 D2 L2 B L2 U2 B2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' D' L F D F2 R U' L2 D 
12. 17.36 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 F' R2 B U R' U2 R' U2 D2 L B2 U2 R' D2 L U2 
13. 20.61 B' U' F' R' U L2 F' D' B2 D2 R U2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L' F2 B' 
14. 20.13 D' U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 F' L D R U R B' D2 R2 D' 
15. 22.34 B' D' R U2 B' D2 R U' B' D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 L' F2 L2 
16. 15.81 F' R U2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 B R' F' D L B R2 D' U' 
17. 19.80 U2 F' R2 B' R2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 B U' F R D2 L B2 D R D' 
18. 17.20 U2 L R2 F2 L U2 L B2 U2 D L' U L' B' R D' F2 U2 
19. 16.86 L U' R' F L F2 R' F' U R2 F' R2 U2 L2 F U2 B' R2 U2 F' 
20. 16.55 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 F' D2 L' B2 D2 B2 D B' D2 F2 
21. (25.58) D2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 R B F' D' F2 U' L2 F' L2 F R 
22. 14.63 B' L B U R2 U' R2 L2 F L F2 L' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L U2 L' 
23. 16.69 L2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 U L2 U2 B L2 R B' D' L' F U' R2 D2 
24. 16.52 U2 D2 F' U B L' F L D2 F D2 R2 B D2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 L2 
25. 17.64 D R2 D B2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 D L2 U' F' R2 U' B R D' B2 L' D' 
26. 21.51 F R' L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' B D F' L D2 U' L2 
27. (14.13) L F2 D2 F' B' U L U2 F2 D' R2 F2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 B' U' 
28. 19.63 R F2 D' U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U R' F' L2 D2 F L' B U2 R2 
29. 17.21 F2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 L' R D F' D2 U2 L' D L2 F' 
30. 18.61 L' D L2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 F' L R2 B F U2 B2 R' 
31. 14.72 F' U B2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D B2 L2 R' F' L R' F D2 R D 
32. 17.86 D' U2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 R D2 B2 U2 F' R D' B2 F D L R D' 
33. 20.27 L2 F2 U B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 U' F' R B D2 F2 U F2 L2 F D 
34. (13.54) D2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 L2 F2 R2 D B' R B U' L U' L' 
35. 19.80 U L B2 L2 F2 U2 D' F' L' D2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 F U2 L2 D2 F' 
36. 15.01 R D' R2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 U2 B2 U F D' R2 B' L U 
37. 20.75 L B2 F R F2 R B2 D2 L' R2 B2 D' B' L' F U' B F' 
38. 15.08 L F2 L2 R' F2 R' D2 L D2 U2 L D2 B D2 B D R D' B D2 U' 
39. 19.88 R' B2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 D F R2 B F R2 
40. 14.87 L R2 U' R2 F2 D L2 U L2 D2 R U B D2 B' R F' D 
41. 17.41 R F' R2 F2 L2 R2 F U2 F D2 R2 B2 D L2 F R' D L2 D2 F2 
42. 18.04 R B2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 D L2 U R2 F U2 F2 L2 D' R U L2 D2 
43. 16.07 U2 L2 B2 R' U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 B' L2 U B' F L F' L D 
44. 21.52 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 F U2 B L2 R2 B U2 R' B U' B F R D' B2 U 
45. 19.10 D F R L2 U R' B' D' R2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 F U2 F' R2 U2 B2 L 
46. 22.90 F L2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 U' B D U F' L' U2 R F2 U 
47. 16.28 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 D R2 B2 U' B R2 U' L' D' F U L2 F U 
48. 16.25 L' F' B2 L F' U' B L' D R2 U2 R U2 R' B2 L U2 L' F2 R 
49. (14.28) D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 L F2 D U B' D2 L2 B L 
50. 18.03 U' B L2 F' D2 F L2 R2 F' D2 R' F2 L' D2 F' L U2 F2 
51. 20.36 D' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U L2 D F R2 F' R D' F D' B' F 
52. 18.64 D' L2 F B2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' L D B' L D L2 R' 
53. 17.37 D' B' L' F L2 F' U' F2 L' D2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 D2 B U2 R2 F 
54. 15.88 D2 L2 R2 U B2 D U2 R2 B2 U R2 L B' R D2 B D' F L F D' 
55. 22.74 L B R F' L' D2 F' D F U R2 U' R2 U D2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D 
56. 15.31 U B' R2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 R2 U L2 D' L D U2 F' L' U2 B L2 
57. (25.58) U R B D' F2 L' F' D' U2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 F2 U2 B2 
58. 18.93 U' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 U' R2 U' R' F' D2 L' B' R2 B' R B D 
59. 20.99 D L2 R2 D L2 D L2 D2 B' R' D L' U2 R2 F' D' R' 
60. 16.40 B R2 F L2 F R2 F D2 F R2 F2 R2 U' B L B D2 R' D L2 F 
61. 16.90 R' B R' D' F L U R F L2 F2 U2 D2 L' D2 R L D2 F2 R' 
62. 14.76 D L2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' R F D2 U' B R U2 F' 
63. 15.81 U L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U' L2 D2 B R' F L' D2 F' D2 L' R D 
64. 22.20 R' D R U B' U F D L U2 F2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 F D2 B D2 
65. 15.64 B' R L2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 B F U2 B' L2 R U' B2 D B2 L' U2 F2 
66. 19.16 U B2 D U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 R U2 R B L2 F L2 F' D' U2 
67. 21.21 B2 U L2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 L' U2 B2 U' F D B L2 R D' 
68. (23.32) L' R' B2 F2 L' B2 D2 L F2 U R U2 B' R' D' B' F2 
69. 15.13 L F' L2 F' R L' U B R2 D2 F2 L D2 B2 R B2 R D2 F' 
70. 19.52 F2 R2 U B R F D' U2 R F2 D2 L U2 L U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 B 
71. 16.38 B2 R2 D B2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 U F' R D2 U F2 U' B' L U' 
72. 17.68 L2 B R2 B' U2 R2 D2 U L B U2 F' D2 U' R' F2 
73. 20.06 D' B2 L' U2 B D' R' F' B L2 U F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U L2 U R2 D' 
74. 14.75 L2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 L' B' L2 R' F L2 U' R' D2 
75. (25.38) L' U' B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U R' D2 L' U L B F 
76. 18.05 B' D L F D R' F D R' F2 L2 F2 L' B2 R F2 R B2 D2 U 
77. 18.82 L2 R B2 D2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F D' F D B U L D2 F' 
78. 17.10 U2 R U2 L2 B D2 B U2 F L2 F R2 U2 B R D' L2 F' L' B R' 
79. 17.45 D R B' L2 B R2 D' R B2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 
80. (12.63) F2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 B' L B2 R U' B' R2 B L2 R' 
81. 16.77 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F2 R' U' R F L2 F2 D' B' F 
82. 17.69 B' L' D F U2 L' D' B L2 U' D2 F2 D L2 D L2 D R2 U' F2 R 
83. 15.80 B2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 U B2 R2 B2 R' D' F L2 B U' R2 B' R' 
84. 18.01 R2 D B' U2 R2 F2 B' U R B2 U2 R2 B2 R F2 R F2 L U2 D2 
85. 21.70 B U2 R D2 R F2 U2 L' F2 R2 D2 B2 L' U' L U2 L R2 D F2 
86. 17.92 D' L2 D2 F R2 B F D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' B' L R2 D' B L' D 
87. 18.37 U2 R2 F' R2 D B R' U B' U2 L2 D' F2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 U 
88. 19.78 U' L2 U B2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 R' U' B2 U2 R' F' U' L2 R 
89. 18.09 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U L2 R2 U L2 D' F R D F' U2 B' U2 F L2 
90. 15.41 D2 L D L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L U' L' F' L B U' 
91. 16.12 L2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 F R2 B2 D2 B' L R' U' F R' F2 D L' R2 
92. 16.73 L2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U F2 L F2 R F2 D2 B L' U' F2 R2 
93. 19.97 D' F2 R2 D U R2 D' U' F2 U R U2 B D L' R2 U' R' U 
94. 16.65 D F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L D R' F' U B2 U F 
95. 17.22 R' U F2 L2 F' D2 B U2 B D2 R2 D2 F' L2 R' D2 F U' F2 R D' 
96. 14.64 D' R' D2 L' U2 F2 R' F2 L D2 R' U2 L F L2 U' F' D2 U2 F R2 
97. 19.04 F2 U L2 U L2 D' F2 U' L2 U L2 D F U' F R' B' R' F2 D' U 
98. 17.91 R' D2 R2 U2 R F2 R B2 F2 L' R' U' L F D R B2 D' F' R 
99. 16.47 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L F L R' B' L' F' U F' R 
100. 17.07 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 B R2 B' L2 U2 F L F2 R2 B2 R' D B' L U2


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 7, 2022)

noice!


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (May 7, 2022)

btw i quit learning OLL becos too hard


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 7, 2022)

TheKaeden10 said:


> btw i quit learning OLL becos too hard


Don't, most cases are easy to learn, just tell me which cases ur having trouble with.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (May 9, 2022)

NEW PB AO5 LESGO 

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-09
avg of 5: 15.47

Time List:
1. (16.66) D' F D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 R2 F' U2 R' F2 D' B2 L U F' U2 
2. 16.55 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B R2 B' F' R F2 L' D U F' D R2 F' R' 
3. 16.11 B' U' B L B2 U' B U R2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 L F 
4. (13.04) L' U' B2 D' R2 B' U L U2 F L2 U2 F' B2 U2 B' U2 D2 F' U2 
5. 13.74 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 R F L D' F U2 F U R2 F2



nigelthecuber said:


> Don't, most cases are easy to learn, just tell me which cases ur having trouble with.


i cant stay committed thats all


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 9, 2022)

TheKaeden10 said:


> i cant stay committed thats all


Which ones have you learnt?



TheKaeden10 said:


> NEW PB AO5 LESGO
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-09
> avg of 5: 15.47
> ...


nice mine's 14.52


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (May 12, 2022)

almost PB lol 

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-12
single: 11.99

Time List:
1. 11.99 D2 F R2 B' L U' L F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 R U'

 mount everest on cstimer

sub 15 ao 5 PBPBPBPBPB LESGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-12
avg of 5: 14.93

Time List:
1. (18.12) U2 F' U2 B D2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R' F' D2 L R2 B2 U F 
2. 15.58 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B' L D' R2 F' L2 R D' L F' 
3. 14.27 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R U2 F' L R2 B D' L B F' 
4. 14.94 F U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L' U' F2 L F' D' R B' U F2 
5. (12.42) R U R2 D R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 D' F D' R F2 L' F' D2 B'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (May 12, 2022)

pb AO12 LESGOOOOOO


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-12
avg of 12: 15.40

Time List:
1. 15.58 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B' L D' R2 F' L2 R D' L F' 
2. 14.27 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R U2 F' L R2 B D' L B F' 
3. 14.94 F U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L' U' F2 L F' D' R B' U F2 
4. (12.42) R U R2 D R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 D' F D' R F2 L' F' D2 B' 
5. 17.16 D' B2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 D B' L2 U' L' F L2 U' L2 B D 
6. 17.32 B' L R B2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 R' D' B2 F2 D2 R' B' R U 
7. 14.21 B F2 U2 L B2 L2 U2 R D2 L' B2 L F2 U B L2 R' D' B R' U' 
8. 14.75 D' F' L' B2 F2 D2 L U2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 L' B D L U F L' R' 
9. 16.93 U R' B L F' L' U' F' R' D R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D R2 D' B2 R2 
10. 15.96 F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 L' D' F R2 U' F U L D' B2 
11. (20.62) R2 F U2 B' D2 F' U2 B2 U2 B R2 F' R' U B2 D L F R2 U L 
12. 12.87 F2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 L' R2 D2 F' L2 D2 F L2 D2 F' B' L2

I DO BE IMPROVING

pb ao 25 les gooooooooooooooooooooo


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-12
avg of 25: 16.05

Time List:
1. 17.53 R' F D' R D2 F R' L2 F' B2 R2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U 
2. 14.75 R' D F2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D L B2 F' U F' D L B 
3. 18.65 R2 F L2 F' U2 F' L2 F' L2 F U' R' B2 L U F D' B D2 
4. 16.25 F R2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F L2 U' B2 R' U L' D' R B F2 D 
5. 15.20 B D2 B U2 L D R' U2 L B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 
6. (19.85) U2 F' R' U F' R F' B U2 F2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 L2 U2 L2 U 
7. 18.12 U2 F' U2 B D2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R' F' D2 L R2 B2 U F 
8. 15.58 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B' L D' R2 F' L2 R D' L F' 
9. 14.27 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R U2 F' L R2 B D' L B F' 
10. 14.94 F U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L' U' F2 L F' D' R B' U F2 
11. (12.42) R U R2 D R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 D' F D' R F2 L' F' D2 B' 
12. 17.16 D' B2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 D B' L2 U' L' F L2 U' L2 B D 
13. 17.32 B' L R B2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 R' D' B2 F2 D2 R' B' R U 
14. 14.21 B F2 U2 L B2 L2 U2 R D2 L' B2 L F2 U B L2 R' D' B R' U' 
15. 14.75 D' F' L' B2 F2 D2 L U2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 L' B D L U F L' R' 
16. 16.93 U R' B L F' L' U' F' R' D R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D R2 D' B2 R2 
17. 15.96 F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 L' D' F R2 U' F U L D' B2 
18. (20.62) R2 F U2 B' D2 F' U2 B2 U2 B R2 F' R' U B2 D L F R2 U L 
19. (12.87) F2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 L' R2 D2 F' L2 D2 F L2 D2 F' B' L2 
20. 18.33 F2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 L2 B' L' F2 D' B L B R2 B2 
21. 16.19 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 R' B' D2 L' R2 F2 U' F' U 
22. 15.65 U2 B2 D2 L' D' B D' F' L U2 L2 U D' F2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 
23. 13.94 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' L' B' U' F' L B' D2 U' R2 U' 
24. 14.90 L D2 B2 D2 F' L2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L' B' L2 F2 R2 D B2 F' 
25. 16.45 D2 R F' U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 B' L2 U F' R F R2 F U'

PB AO 50 LES GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-12
avg of 50: 16.90

Time List:
1. 19.43 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 B U2 F' L2 F U2 R2 U F L' B' D2 F2 L B' 
2. 16.88 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 B' D2 U' L U B' R D F2 U' R2 B2 
3. 19.11 U R' U2 L' B2 L B2 R' U2 F2 D2 F U' R2 F2 U F L' R 
4. 16.07 B F2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 U R F D2 L' D U R F' 
5. 19.98 L B L U2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L' D2 R2 D2 R' D R2 D B L F' D' 
6. 16.42 B' L R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U B2 F2 D2 F2 L D' U2 L2 B D U2 L' 
7. 17.12 D F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 B L F2 R' D U2 B D2 U2 
8. 15.38 B2 R' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 B2 U' L F D' L U' L2 
9. (11.99) D2 F R2 B' L U' L F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 R U' 
10. 18.64 B2 U B2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 R' F U2 F U F2 U2 B U 
11. (21.83) R U2 R2 F R' U L' F U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 L2 
12. 16.41 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 B U2 F' L2 B U2 R' U B' R' D F R D' B2 R 
13. 18.75 R2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U B' L2 F U2 L' B' D2 R D' R 
14. 13.70 L2 B F L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' L' D R B' F' L2 D' F 
15. 20.03 R2 F2 R' U2 L2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 R F2 B' D B D2 B L' D2 F L2 
16. 18.67 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D' U' B2 F L D2 R F' D R2 F' L' U2 
17. 17.28 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L D2 R D2 F2 D2 F' U2 R' B' U' L' D' B' F R2 
18. 19.53 L2 U R2 D R2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 L' D' L2 B' L D' F U R' B2 
19. (21.81) L' D2 R B2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 B F' U L2 R D2 F' U' B F' 
20. 18.88 L2 U' D R B' U R U' R' F2 R B2 D2 R L U2 L U2 F 
21. 18.06 D L' D R' F' U2 D' L' D2 B2 R D2 R' U2 R F2 L U2 L' B' 
22. 16.25 L' D R B' U L' F U D F2 U2 B2 L D2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 L B2 
23. 16.34 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F' L B' U2 F2 D U R B2 
24. 13.75 L2 F2 L2 F D2 B U2 B D2 B' U2 D' B2 L U' B' F2 U' F D2 R 
25. 20.10 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D U B2 F U' L' F' R' F D' B' R U 
26. 17.53 R' F D' R D2 F R' L2 F' B2 R2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U 
27. 14.75 R' D F2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D L B2 F' U F' D L B 
28. 18.65 R2 F L2 F' U2 F' L2 F' L2 F U' R' B2 L U F D' B D2 
29. 16.25 F R2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F L2 U' B2 R' U L' D' R B F2 D 
30. 15.20 B D2 B U2 L D R' U2 L B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 
31. 19.85 U2 F' R' U F' R F' B U2 F2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 L2 U2 L2 U 
32. 18.12 U2 F' U2 B D2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R' F' D2 L R2 B2 U F 
33. 15.58 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B' L D' R2 F' L2 R D' L F' 
34. 14.27 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R U2 F' L R2 B D' L B F' 
35. 14.94 F U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L' U' F2 L F' D' R B' U F2 
36. (12.42) R U R2 D R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 D' F D' R F2 L' F' D2 B' 
37. 17.16 D' B2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 D B' L2 U' L' F L2 U' L2 B D 
38. 17.32 B' L R B2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 R' D' B2 F2 D2 R' B' R U 
39. 14.21 B F2 U2 L B2 L2 U2 R D2 L' B2 L F2 U B L2 R' D' B R' U' 
40. 14.75 D' F' L' B2 F2 D2 L U2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 L' B D L U F L' R' 
41. 16.93 U R' B L F' L' U' F' R' D R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D R2 D' B2 R2 
42. 15.96 F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 L' D' F R2 U' F U L D' B2 
43. (20.62) R2 F U2 B' D2 F' U2 B2 U2 B R2 F' R' U B2 D L F R2 U L 
44. (12.87) F2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 L' R2 D2 F' L2 D2 F L2 D2 F' B' L2 
45. 18.33 F2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 L2 B' L' F2 D' B L B R2 B2 
46. 16.19 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 R' B' D2 L' R2 F2 U' F' U 
47. 15.65 U2 B2 D2 L' D' B D' F' L U2 L2 U D' F2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 
48. 13.94 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' L' B' U' F' L B' D2 U' R2 U' 
49. 14.90 L D2 B2 D2 F' L2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L' B' L2 F2 R2 D B2 F' 
50. 16.45 D2 R F' U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 B' L2 U F' R F R2 F U'

PB AO 100 LESGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-12
avg of 100: 17.61

Time List:
1. (25.12) B D2 F2 L U2 R D2 L' F2 D2 R B' D' F' U R D' B' R 
2. 17.64 F U B' R2 D2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 F2 R' U' B' R' F2 R D 
3. 16.05 F2 L2 U L' U' R2 B R U R' D2 B2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L' 
4. (24.12) B U2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 F L F2 U R D F2 R 
5. 18.36 B' L' D2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 B' R2 F R2 F' L R2 U B U' R2 D 
6. (23.94) L2 U2 B L' B U' B2 R D L' U2 L' F2 R' U2 L' U2 D2 F2 L2 U2 
7. 16.90 F R2 D' F L' U' R U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 L' F 
8. 21.49 D' R' F' L2 F D' L' U' F R2 U2 F2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 U L2 U R2 
9. (23.89) D B2 D2 F B' R' U F2 D2 R D2 R U2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 L' F' 
10. 18.73 U D B R2 U B2 R' B R2 U2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 L' 
11. 20.03 B2 U F' R' F B D L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 D2 F U' F 
12. 15.44 L B U2 L D2 L U2 R D2 U2 R' U' R' B L' U R' U 
13. 19.82 F D' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 F L2 F' D2 F R D' R' B2 U2 L2 F2 
14. 19.05 L D2 F L2 B' D2 F2 L2 F D2 F U2 R2 D U2 B2 D' R B D R' 
15. 19.53 U' R' B' U R U D F D R F2 R2 L' D2 B2 L F2 U2 B2 D2 L' 
16. 19.08 L' B D2 L' F2 R' D2 U2 R2 U2 R B2 U2 F2 D' L F U2 B' D' R' 
17. 20.66 R' F2 R2 U F' D2 R' F2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 L2 U B U2 
18. 19.94 D2 R2 F2 U' R B U' D R F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 
19. 18.35 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 L2 F D2 U' B R U2 R2 B2 F D 
20. 21.76 R' U' B2 L B' L2 D' R B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' 
21. 16.78 B' U F L' D F' R L2 F2 R2 U F2 U D2 F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 R' 
22. 18.38 U' F2 L2 B U2 B' F' D2 L2 D2 F U2 F R D F U2 B' D2 B2 
23. 18.86 B2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' B D2 R' B' D F' R2 B R D2 
24. 16.36 L U F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' D2 F2 R2 L' U' B' L' F' R' D' L2 
25. 18.77 L B R D' U B2 F2 U L2 B2 D' R D F U L2 B' U' 
26. 19.33 D L2 F2 R' L D R' F B L U2 R F2 D2 F2 B2 R U2 R' B2 L 
27. 16.00 D' L U' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 B D R U2 L2 R2 F 
28. 18.14 L U L2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 D R' B' R U' L U2 
29. 19.88 D' F2 U B2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D2 F L2 U' R F2 D2 U' L2 B R' 
30. 18.18 D' L' B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 R D L' F D2 R2 U 
31. 20.86 D R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 F2 L' D R B R2 F' L R U L' 
32. 17.33 F2 U2 F' U2 F D2 B' U2 R2 F U2 D L2 U' F' L' D' U2 R U 
33. 15.81 L2 F B' D' F2 R2 L D F2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L B2 L' D2 R 
34. 18.48 D' U' B2 D' F2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 L' F L' B' D' B R' B2 R' 
35. 17.10 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 D L D2 B L U B F2 L2 
36. 16.04 U' F2 L2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 L B' R2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 
37. 14.83 B' R B' U2 F2 D R2 D' U R2 U' R F' R' F' L' F' R2 
38. 16.32 B2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 R2 U' F2 D U' F' D' B' D2 L' 
39. (DNF(23.16)) B2 D' F D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 B D2 F' U L' D' U B2 L R2 
40. 18.67 L2 F U2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 B F2 U2 F' R B D' L D2 U' L R2 D2 
41. 16.66 D' F D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 R2 F' U2 R' F2 D' B2 L U F' U2 
42. 16.55 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B R2 B' F' R F2 L' D U F' D R2 F' R' 
43. 16.11 B' U' B L B2 U' B U R2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 L F 
44. (13.04) L' U' B2 D' R2 B' U L U2 F L2 U2 F' B2 U2 B' U2 D2 F' U2 
45. 13.74 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 R F L D' F U2 F U R2 F2 
46. 16.94 F' D2 B' D2 B2 F' L2 F D2 F U R' U' F U' B L R2 B' L 
47. 18.61 F2 L D2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 D2 L B L2 U2 F2 U L B D 
48. 18.98 F R2 F2 D2 L' U D2 L2 B' U2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F' R 
49. 17.15 R2 L D' R2 F2 U2 F R' D2 B U2 F U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F' U 
50. 17.21 R U' R L B' U2 D' L' D U2 F2 U2 L D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 L F2 
51. 19.43 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 B U2 F' L2 F U2 R2 U F L' B' D2 F2 L B' 
52. 16.88 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 B' D2 U' L U B' R D F2 U' R2 B2 
53. 19.11 U R' U2 L' B2 L B2 R' U2 F2 D2 F U' R2 F2 U F L' R 
54. 16.07 B F2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 U R F D2 L' D U R F' 
55. 19.98 L B L U2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L' D2 R2 D2 R' D R2 D B L F' D' 
56. 16.42 B' L R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U B2 F2 D2 F2 L D' U2 L2 B D U2 L' 
57. 17.12 D F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 B L F2 R' D U2 B D2 U2 
58. 15.38 B2 R' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 B2 U' L F D' L U' L2 
59. (11.99) D2 F R2 B' L U' L F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 R U' 
60. 18.64 B2 U B2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 R' F U2 F U F2 U2 B U 
61. 21.83 R U2 R2 F R' U L' F U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 L2 
62. 16.41 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 B U2 F' L2 B U2 R' U B' R' D F R D' B2 R 
63. 18.75 R2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U B' L2 F U2 L' B' D2 R D' R 
64. (13.70) L2 B F L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' L' D R B' F' L2 D' F 
65. 20.03 R2 F2 R' U2 L2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 R F2 B' D B D2 B L' D2 F L2 
66. 18.67 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D' U' B2 F L D2 R F' D R2 F' L' U2 
67. 17.28 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L D2 R D2 F2 D2 F' U2 R' B' U' L' D' B' F R2 
68. 19.53 L2 U R2 D R2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 L' D' L2 B' L D' F U R' B2 
69. 21.81 L' D2 R B2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 B F' U L2 R D2 F' U' B F' 
70. 18.88 L2 U' D R B' U R U' R' F2 R B2 D2 R L U2 L U2 F 
71. 18.06 D L' D R' F' U2 D' L' D2 B2 R D2 R' U2 R F2 L U2 L' B' 
72. 16.25 L' D R B' U L' F U D F2 U2 B2 L D2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 L B2 
73. 16.34 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F' L B' U2 F2 D U R B2 
74. 13.75 L2 F2 L2 F D2 B U2 B D2 B' U2 D' B2 L U' B' F2 U' F D2 R 
75. 20.10 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D U B2 F U' L' F' R' F D' B' R U 
76. 17.53 R' F D' R D2 F R' L2 F' B2 R2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U 
77. 14.75 R' D F2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D L B2 F' U F' D L B 
78. 18.65 R2 F L2 F' U2 F' L2 F' L2 F U' R' B2 L U F D' B D2 
79. 16.25 F R2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F L2 U' B2 R' U L' D' R B F2 D 
80. 15.20 B D2 B U2 L D R' U2 L B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 
81. 19.85 U2 F' R' U F' R F' B U2 F2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 L2 U2 L2 U 
82. 18.12 U2 F' U2 B D2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R' F' D2 L R2 B2 U F 
83. 15.58 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B' L D' R2 F' L2 R D' L F' 
84. 14.27 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R U2 F' L R2 B D' L B F' 
85. 14.94 F U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L' U' F2 L F' D' R B' U F2 
86. (12.42) R U R2 D R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 D' F D' R F2 L' F' D2 B' 
87. 17.16 D' B2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 D B' L2 U' L' F L2 U' L2 B D 
88. 17.32 B' L R B2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 R' D' B2 F2 D2 R' B' R U 
89. 14.21 B F2 U2 L B2 L2 U2 R D2 L' B2 L F2 U B L2 R' D' B R' U' 
90. 14.75 D' F' L' B2 F2 D2 L U2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 L' B D L U F L' R' 
91. 16.93 U R' B L F' L' U' F' R' D R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D R2 D' B2 R2 
92. 15.96 F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 L' D' F R2 U' F U L D' B2 
93. 20.62 R2 F U2 B' D2 F' U2 B2 U2 B R2 F' R' U B2 D L F R2 U L 
94. (12.87) F2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 L' R2 D2 F' L2 D2 F L2 D2 F' B' L2 
95. 18.33 F2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 L2 B' L' F2 D' B L B R2 B2 
96. 16.19 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 R' B' D2 L' R2 F2 U' F' U 
97. 15.65 U2 B2 D2 L' D' B D' F' L U2 L2 U D' F2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 
98. 13.94 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' L' B' U' F' L B' D2 U' R2 U' 
99. 14.90 L D2 B2 D2 F' L2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L' B' L2 F2 R2 D B2 F' 
100. 16.45 D2 R F' U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 B' L2 U F' R F R2 F U'

THE RESULT OF HARDWORK AND PERSEVERANCE



STONKS

sub 17 PB ao100 LESGOOOOOOOO


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-12
avg of 100: 16.97

Time List:
1. 18.18 D' L' B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 R D L' F D2 R2 U 
2. (20.86) D R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 F2 L' D R B R2 F' L R U L' 
3. 17.33 F2 U2 F' U2 F D2 B' U2 R2 F U2 D L2 U' F' L' D' U2 R U 
4. 15.81 L2 F B' D' F2 R2 L D F2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L B2 L' D2 R 
5. 18.48 D' U' B2 D' F2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 L' F L' B' D' B R' B2 R' 
6. 17.10 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 D L D2 B L U B F2 L2 
7. 16.04 U' F2 L2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 L B' R2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 
8. 14.83 B' R B' U2 F2 D R2 D' U R2 U' R F' R' F' L' F' R2 
9. 16.32 B2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 R2 U' F2 D U' F' D' B' D2 L' 
10. (DNF(23.16)) B2 D' F D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 B D2 F' U L' D' U B2 L R2 
11. 18.67 L2 F U2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 B F2 U2 F' R B D' L D2 U' L R2 D2 
12. 16.66 D' F D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 R2 F' U2 R' F2 D' B2 L U F' U2 
13. 16.55 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B R2 B' F' R F2 L' D U F' D R2 F' R' 
14. 16.11 B' U' B L B2 U' B U R2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 L F 
15. (13.04) L' U' B2 D' R2 B' U L U2 F L2 U2 F' B2 U2 B' U2 D2 F' U2 
16. 13.74 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 R F L D' F U2 F U R2 F2 
17. 16.94 F' D2 B' D2 B2 F' L2 F D2 F U R' U' F U' B L R2 B' L 
18. 18.61 F2 L D2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 D2 L B L2 U2 F2 U L B D 
19. 18.98 F R2 F2 D2 L' U D2 L2 B' U2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F' R 
20. 17.15 R2 L D' R2 F2 U2 F R' D2 B U2 F U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F' U 
21. 17.21 R U' R L B' U2 D' L' D U2 F2 U2 L D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 L F2 
22. 19.43 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 B U2 F' L2 F U2 R2 U F L' B' D2 F2 L B' 
23. 16.88 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 B' D2 U' L U B' R D F2 U' R2 B2 
24. 19.11 U R' U2 L' B2 L B2 R' U2 F2 D2 F U' R2 F2 U F L' R 
25. 16.07 B F2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 U R F D2 L' D U R F' 
26. 19.98 L B L U2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L' D2 R2 D2 R' D R2 D B L F' D' 
27. 16.42 B' L R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U B2 F2 D2 F2 L D' U2 L2 B D U2 L' 
28. 17.12 D F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 B L F2 R' D U2 B D2 U2 
29. 15.38 B2 R' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 B2 U' L F D' L U' L2 
30. (11.99) D2 F R2 B' L U' L F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 R U' 
31. 18.64 B2 U B2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 R' F U2 F U F2 U2 B U 
32. (21.83) R U2 R2 F R' U L' F U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 L2 
33. 16.41 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 B U2 F' L2 B U2 R' U B' R' D F R D' B2 R 
34. 18.75 R2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U B' L2 F U2 L' B' D2 R D' R 
35. 13.70 L2 B F L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' L' D R B' F' L2 D' F 
36. 20.03 R2 F2 R' U2 L2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 R F2 B' D B D2 B L' D2 F L2 
37. 18.67 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D' U' B2 F L D2 R F' D R2 F' L' U2 
38. 17.28 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L D2 R D2 F2 D2 F' U2 R' B' U' L' D' B' F R2 
39. 19.53 L2 U R2 D R2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 L' D' L2 B' L D' F U R' B2 
40. (21.81) L' D2 R B2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 B F' U L2 R D2 F' U' B F' 
41. 18.88 L2 U' D R B' U R U' R' F2 R B2 D2 R L U2 L U2 F 
42. 18.06 D L' D R' F' U2 D' L' D2 B2 R D2 R' U2 R F2 L U2 L' B' 
43. 16.25 L' D R B' U L' F U D F2 U2 B2 L D2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 L B2 
44. 16.34 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F' L B' U2 F2 D U R B2 
45. 13.75 L2 F2 L2 F D2 B U2 B D2 B' U2 D' B2 L U' B' F2 U' F D2 R 
46. 20.10 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D U B2 F U' L' F' R' F D' B' R U 
47. 17.53 R' F D' R D2 F R' L2 F' B2 R2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U 
48. 14.75 R' D F2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D L B2 F' U F' D L B 
49. 18.65 R2 F L2 F' U2 F' L2 F' L2 F U' R' B2 L U F D' B D2 
50. 16.25 F R2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F L2 U' B2 R' U L' D' R B F2 D 
51. 15.20 B D2 B U2 L D R' U2 L B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 
52. 19.85 U2 F' R' U F' R F' B U2 F2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 L2 U2 L2 U 
53. 18.12 U2 F' U2 B D2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R' F' D2 L R2 B2 U F 
54. 15.58 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B' L D' R2 F' L2 R D' L F' 
55. 14.27 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R U2 F' L R2 B D' L B F' 
56. 14.94 F U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L' U' F2 L F' D' R B' U F2 
57. (12.42) R U R2 D R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 D' F D' R F2 L' F' D2 B' 
58. 17.16 D' B2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 D B' L2 U' L' F L2 U' L2 B D 
59. 17.32 B' L R B2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 R' D' B2 F2 D2 R' B' R U 
60. 14.21 B F2 U2 L B2 L2 U2 R D2 L' B2 L F2 U B L2 R' D' B R' U' 
61. 14.75 D' F' L' B2 F2 D2 L U2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 L' B D L U F L' R' 
62. 16.93 U R' B L F' L' U' F' R' D R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D R2 D' B2 R2 
63. 15.96 F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 L' D' F R2 U' F U L D' B2 
64. (20.62) R2 F U2 B' D2 F' U2 B2 U2 B R2 F' R' U B2 D L F R2 U L 
65. (12.87) F2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 L' R2 D2 F' L2 D2 F L2 D2 F' B' L2 
66. 18.33 F2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 L2 B' L' F2 D' B L B R2 B2 
67. 16.19 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 R' B' D2 L' R2 F2 U' F' U 
68. 15.65 U2 B2 D2 L' D' B D' F' L U2 L2 U D' F2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 
69. 13.94 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' L' B' U' F' L B' D2 U' R2 U' 
70. 14.90 L D2 B2 D2 F' L2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L' B' L2 F2 R2 D B2 F' 
71. 16.45 D2 R F' U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 B' L2 U F' R F R2 F U' 
72. 17.61 F' L' B U2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 D2 U L' R U B2 U L' D' 
73. 16.69 U2 L F2 L2 D2 R D2 B2 R' U2 R2 U2 D F' R D2 F2 R D2 F' 
74. 18.19 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' D2 R2 F2 B R2 U F U2 R D B F 
75. 18.44 R2 U2 D F R2 U R2 U2 R F L2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 F' 
76. 16.81 B' D R2 B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 R B2 U' R2 F R' B' D2 R' 
77. 15.72 U' L2 B' R' F U' F' R U2 R2 U2 L F2 R' D2 L U2 B' 
78. 15.58 D2 L B' U R B2 U F' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' L' 
79. 16.01 U B L2 D' F' D' B U2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 F2 R D' B' 
80. (13.35) U L2 U R2 U B2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 L U R B F D F' D2 L' 
81. 20.07 L' U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 R' D' F2 R2 B R' D2 L2 U' R' 
82. 17.53 L U F' U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 B' F R D' B' R F L B2 
83. 17.95 R D' R B2 R' L2 F U2 B2 L' F2 R B2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 D 
84. 16.33 F B2 D B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U' L' D F' R B' U2 B U2 
85. 16.77 F' U R' F' D' B R' D B L' U2 R2 D2 R B2 R' B2 R B2 
86. 18.26 U B2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 L' U2 R F L D' B' D' L' D' 
87. 15.54 R' F2 L2 D2 F D2 U2 B' R2 U2 F L B2 L' B2 U B R F 
88. 15.46 R' F2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 L2 U2 F' L U R' U2 B U' R 
89. 17.23 D2 B' L' B2 R L2 U F D' L2 U F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' L2 F' B2 
90. 18.30 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 U L F' L' R' B2 F' R D U 
91. 16.14 D F2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D' L F' L2 U2 B' R2 F' D' F 
92. 17.61 U' B' D2 F2 L' B R2 U' B' D' B2 L2 U B2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 B2 U 
93. 17.77 B' U D F' D' B2 U L B2 R F2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L U R2 
94. 18.80 B' L D R' U R' U D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 
95. 14.04 U2 D F' R L2 B2 U' F R F2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 
96. 17.83 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 B U2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' R' F2 D B D' B2 L U' F 
97. 18.84 D2 F D2 B D2 F U2 L2 B' U F D L' D' R U2 R2 F 
98. 17.59 L' F' R' F2 R D2 R U2 F2 L B2 L2 D U L' F2 D' R' U' 
99. 17.56 B2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 D2 L2 B' R B D' B L2 F2 R F' R' 
100. 14.65 B' D2 R2 B' L2 F U2 F L2 D2 B2 R2 D R' U2 L2 B' F2 L D' U

MY 1000TH SOLVE ON CSTIMER



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-12
single: 15.14

Time List:
1. 15.14 L2 B F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 F' L' B' U B' F2 L2 D F


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (May 24, 2022)

from beginner 4x4 solver to sub 40 4x4 solver in just 30 solves. with reduction method


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (May 24, 2022)

PB ao 100 again

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-24
avg of 100: 16.81

Time List:
1. 17.12 D F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 B L F2 R' D U2 B D2 U2 
2. 15.38 B2 R' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 B2 U' L F D' L U' L2 
3. (11.99) D2 F R2 B' L U' L F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 R U' 
4. 18.64 B2 U B2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 R' F U2 F U F2 U2 B U 
5. (21.83) R U2 R2 F R' U L' F U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 L2 
6. 16.41 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 B U2 F' L2 B U2 R' U B' R' D F R D' B2 R 
7. 18.75 R2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U B' L2 F U2 L' B' D2 R D' R 
8. 13.70 L2 B F L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' L' D R B' F' L2 D' F 
9. 20.03 R2 F2 R' U2 L2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 R F2 B' D B D2 B L' D2 F L2 
10. 18.67 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D' U' B2 F L D2 R F' D R2 F' L' U2 
11. 17.28 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L D2 R D2 F2 D2 F' U2 R' B' U' L' D' B' F R2 
12. 19.53 L2 U R2 D R2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 L' D' L2 B' L D' F U R' B2 
13. (21.81) L' D2 R B2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 B F' U L2 R D2 F' U' B F' 
14. 18.88 L2 U' D R B' U R U' R' F2 R B2 D2 R L U2 L U2 F 
15. 18.06 D L' D R' F' U2 D' L' D2 B2 R D2 R' U2 R F2 L U2 L' B' 
16. 16.25 L' D R B' U L' F U D F2 U2 B2 L D2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 L B2 
17. 16.34 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F' L B' U2 F2 D U R B2 
18. 13.75 L2 F2 L2 F D2 B U2 B D2 B' U2 D' B2 L U' B' F2 U' F D2 R 
19. (20.10) B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D U B2 F U' L' F' R' F D' B' R U 
20. 17.53 R' F D' R D2 F R' L2 F' B2 R2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U 
21. 14.75 R' D F2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D L B2 F' U F' D L B 
22. 18.65 R2 F L2 F' U2 F' L2 F' L2 F U' R' B2 L U F D' B D2 
23. 16.25 F R2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F L2 U' B2 R' U L' D' R B F2 D 
24. 15.20 B D2 B U2 L D R' U2 L B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 
25. 19.85 U2 F' R' U F' R F' B U2 F2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 L2 U2 L2 U 
26. 18.12 U2 F' U2 B D2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R' F' D2 L R2 B2 U F 
27. 15.58 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B' L D' R2 F' L2 R D' L F' 
28. 14.27 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R U2 F' L R2 B D' L B F' 
29. 14.94 F U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L' U' F2 L F' D' R B' U F2 
30. (12.42) R U R2 D R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 D' F D' R F2 L' F' D2 B' 
31. 17.16 D' B2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 D B' L2 U' L' F L2 U' L2 B D 
32. 17.32 B' L R B2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 R' D' B2 F2 D2 R' B' R U 
33. 14.21 B F2 U2 L B2 L2 U2 R D2 L' B2 L F2 U B L2 R' D' B R' U' 
34. 14.75 D' F' L' B2 F2 D2 L U2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 L' B D L U F L' R' 
35. 16.93 U R' B L F' L' U' F' R' D R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D R2 D' B2 R2 
36. 15.96 F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 L' D' F R2 U' F U L D' B2 
37. (20.62) R2 F U2 B' D2 F' U2 B2 U2 B R2 F' R' U B2 D L F R2 U L 
38. (12.87) F2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 L' R2 D2 F' L2 D2 F L2 D2 F' B' L2 
39. 18.33 F2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 L2 B' L' F2 D' B L B R2 B2 
40. 16.19 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 R' B' D2 L' R2 F2 U' F' U 
41. 15.65 U2 B2 D2 L' D' B D' F' L U2 L2 U D' F2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 
42. 13.94 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' L' B' U' F' L B' D2 U' R2 U' 
43. 14.90 L D2 B2 D2 F' L2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L' B' L2 F2 R2 D B2 F' 
44. 16.45 D2 R F' U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 B' L2 U F' R F R2 F U' 
45. 17.61 F' L' B U2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 D2 U L' R U B2 U L' D' 
46. 16.69 U2 L F2 L2 D2 R D2 B2 R' U2 R2 U2 D F' R D2 F2 R D2 F' 
47. 18.19 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' D2 R2 F2 B R2 U F U2 R D B F 
48. 18.44 R2 U2 D F R2 U R2 U2 R F L2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 F' 
49. 16.81 B' D R2 B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 R B2 U' R2 F R' B' D2 R' 
50. 15.72 U' L2 B' R' F U' F' R U2 R2 U2 L F2 R' D2 L U2 B' 
51. 15.58 D2 L B' U R B2 U F' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' L' 
52. 16.01 U B L2 D' F' D' B U2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 F2 R D' B' 
53. (13.35) U L2 U R2 U B2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 L U R B F D F' D2 L' 
54. (20.07) L' U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 R' D' F2 R2 B R' D2 L2 U' R' 
55. 17.53 L U F' U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 B' F R D' B' R F L B2 
56. 17.95 R D' R B2 R' L2 F U2 B2 L' F2 R B2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 D 
57. 16.33 F B2 D B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U' L' D F' R B' U2 B U2 
58. 16.77 F' U R' F' D' B R' D B L' U2 R2 D2 R B2 R' B2 R B2 
59. 18.26 U B2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 L' U2 R F L D' B' D' L' D' 
60. 15.54 R' F2 L2 D2 F D2 U2 B' R2 U2 F L B2 L' B2 U B R F 
61. 15.46 R' F2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 L2 U2 F' L U R' U2 B U' R 
62. 17.23 D2 B' L' B2 R L2 U F D' L2 U F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' L2 F' B2 
63. 18.30 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 U L F' L' R' B2 F' R D U 
64. 16.14 D F2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D' L F' L2 U2 B' R2 F' D' F 
65. 17.61 U' B' D2 F2 L' B R2 U' B' D' B2 L2 U B2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 B2 U 
66. 17.77 B' U D F' D' B2 U L B2 R F2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L U R2 
67. 18.80 B' L D R' U R' U D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 
68. 14.04 U2 D F' R L2 B2 U' F R F2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 
69. 17.83 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 B U2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' R' F2 D B D' B2 L U' F 
70. 18.84 D2 F D2 B D2 F U2 L2 B' U F D L' D' R U2 R2 F 
71. 17.59 L' F' R' F2 R D2 R U2 F2 L B2 L2 D U L' F2 D' R' U' 
72. 17.56 B2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 D2 L2 B' R B D' B L2 F2 R F' R' 
73. 14.65 B' D2 R2 B' L2 F U2 F L2 D2 B2 R2 D R' U2 L2 B' F2 L D' U 
74. 16.40 R2 F L2 D2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 F L2 U B2 D B F R U2 B2 
75. 18.69 B' U2 F2 U2 F U2 F L2 U2 B' D B' F' U2 R D' R D2 R2 
76. 15.00 B2 F R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 R2 D' B2 D L' U2 B R U' R2 D 
77. 17.10 F D2 R2 U L2 U F2 L2 R2 U R2 D2 R' B' F' L U' B' F' U 
78. 13.48 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 L' D R' U F' L' B' D' B' L 
79. 18.07 R' B2 L U2 B2 D2 U2 L B2 L2 B2 L U R' D F L' R2 B2 R' F2 
80. 17.01 F' R D F R B U' B2 D2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 L' B2 L U2 L2 B 
81. 16.70 B' L D' F2 R2 D B2 U F2 D2 B2 D' L2 B' L2 U L' D' U2 R B' 
82. 15.14 L2 B F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 F' L' B' U B' F2 L2 D F 
83. 18.32 U2 B' L2 B2 F' U2 B R2 F' U2 R2 D B' R' F' U2 R' U F2 L D 
84. 17.80 L2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 D' F' U' L F U2 F2 R' U' 
85. 19.65 B2 U2 D' B' R2 F' R F' D' R2 F2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 B2 
86. 18.19 U' L B R2 D' F2 L D B L2 B' U2 D2 B' D2 L2 U2 F L2 R 
87. 16.59 U' F' R2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 B L2 B U2 R2 L' D B2 L' B R D' B' 
88. 17.83 U L2 B' D2 B2 L2 B' F2 D2 R2 U L B2 L2 R' F' D F R2 
89. 16.92 L' R2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 L U2 B2 L2 U' R2 F L2 U2 L B' D' F 
90. 15.08 B2 R' D F2 D' F2 D B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 B' U B R' B2 F U 
91. 15.78 F2 D2 F' R2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' U' B F2 L2 R' D B2 F' 
92. 17.00 U' D L' D F' R' U' L2 B2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L2 B D 
93. 17.87 R2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D B2 D2 R2 U' R' F R D F D' U' B' D' 
94. 17.25 D L2 U L2 R2 U L2 F2 D' R2 D2 B' D' B2 L2 F' U2 R U2 F L' 
95. 15.11 B L2 B2 R2 F' L2 F U2 B D2 B D' R2 F2 L' D2 B R2 F R' D' 
96. 17.48 D' F U' L2 F2 R' U D2 B' R2 L2 U2 B D2 B' L2 B' R2 L F 
97. (12.94) U L D B2 D2 F L2 D F' U2 D2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 L D2 R' B2 U2 
98. 16.28 R2 D' L2 D2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' U2 B U2 F D U2 R B' L D2 B 
99. 17.87 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 L' R' F L' B' D2 U' L' R' F U B 
100. 15.35 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U F2 U' R2 D' L B U2 R F2 R B2 F D2 U'


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 24, 2022)

TheKaeden10 said:


> View attachment 19393
> from beginner 4x4 solver to sub 40 4x4 solver in just 30 solves. with reduction method


Sub 40 or sub 1:40?


----------



## Garf (May 25, 2022)

TheKaeden10 said:


> View attachment 19393
> from beginner 4x4 solver to sub 40 4x4 solver in just 30 solves. with reduction method


How the heck are you sub-40 with REDUX??? You average 16 with cfop on 3x3. There is no way you can be sub-40 on 4x4. That is like 20 seconds of reduction and 20 seconds of 3x3 stage.


----------



## PiKeeper (May 25, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> How the heck are you sub-40 with REDUX??? You average 16 with cfop on 3x3. There is no way you can be sub-40 on 4x4. That is like 20 seconds of reduction and 20 seconds of 3x3 stage.


He meant sub-1:40


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jun 5, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Sub 40 or sub 1:40?


1:40 sorry i say wrongly


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jun 5, 2022)

started a new 2x2 session 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-05
avg of 25: 4.44

Time List:
1. 3.81 U2 R' F' U2 F' R2 U' F2 U2 
2. 4.49 U F2 R' F U2 R2 U2 R' F2 
3. 4.16 U R2 U R' F R F R' U2 
4. 2.99 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R' U R2 F' 
5. 5.08 R2 F U' R F2 R U' R2 F2 U2 
6. (2.75) R F' R2 U F2 R2 U R2 F' 
7. 5.57 U R' U2 F R' U R' F R 
8. (2.25) F U2 R2 U R' F U2 R2 F2 
9. 4.29 R F' U' F' R2 U F2 U' R U' 
10. 5.49 R' U' F2 R F R2 U2 F2 U' 
11. 4.62 F' R2 U2 F U R U' R2 U2 
12. 4.30 F' R' U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 
13. (5.79) F U F' U R2 F' U R' F2 U' 
14. 5.05 R2 U2 R' F' R2 F' R2 U2 F2 
15. (6.04) R F' R F' R F' U R2 F2 
16. 3.90 R U2 R U F2 U F2 R2 U' 
17. 3.95 R F2 R2 U2 F' R' F U' F 
18. 4.75 U F R' F U2 F U F' R2 F' 
19. 3.21 F U R2 F2 R' F R U2 R' 
20. 4.50 U' R U2 R F' U2 F' R2 U' 
21. 5.20 F' U2 F' U' F U2 F R F2 
22. 3.57 F2 U F' U2 R U' R' F2 R' U' 
23. 5.32 F2 U R' U2 R2 F' R' U R' 
24. 4.23 R F' R U2 F2 R2 F' U R2 
25. 4.82 R F2 U2 F U' F2 U F U


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jun 5, 2022)

also started a new 3x3 session

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-05
avg of 25: 16.41

Time List:
1. 17.73 F' B2 D2 F2 L' B2 R F2 R2 D2 U2 B U F L B L2 U' R2 
2. 16.56 D' R U2 R2 D B' U2 R' F2 D2 R F2 U2 L' F2 R2 L U2 
3. 17.48 F' D2 R2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D F2 U' F U2 R' D L D2 F' U2 F2 
4. (17.94) R' L F2 U F D2 B' R' F2 R' U2 F2 D2 R D2 F2 L' F2 U2 
5. (18.55) R2 F' L2 D2 B L2 B R2 B2 L2 F U R2 F2 D R D L R' U' 
6. (13.01) U2 L' B2 D2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U2 B R B2 L2 U' R F' L 
7. 17.02 B D F B2 D F D' R' U B2 U R2 L2 D B2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 
8. 17.45 L2 R2 U2 B F2 U2 R2 F' L2 B2 R2 B' U' B' R2 B' D R' D B' R' 
9. 16.80 L U2 F' D R2 L F R2 U2 B2 D L2 U' F2 D' R2 D L2 F U2 
10. 16.96 D2 R D2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 L B2 L2 B2 F' R B F2 R' D F2 R' 
11. 14.47 L' F U D2 R F' R B U B2 R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 R' L2 
12. 16.55 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L' U2 L D2 L' U F' R' D' R' B' U' B2 L2 F' 
13. 16.65 F2 U L2 U' R2 U' D R' D L2 B U2 R2 L2 F U2 R2 L2 F' 
14. 17.73 R U F' R2 D' R F2 B D' R F2 U2 R2 L' B2 L' F2 R D2 B2 L' 
15. 15.69 B' R2 D2 B R2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 F L2 U L B2 U' R B2 R D B' 
16. 14.99 B2 R U2 B2 L2 R F2 L' B2 R' B2 U' L2 F' U' R U2 L D2 F 
17. 14.90 F D R' U2 B2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 D' L' B' R' B2 U' B R 
18. 13.98 D2 R2 B D2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 F U2 D' F2 R' F2 U2 B L2 U 
19. 17.86 U2 B' D F2 U' L2 U' R2 D' R2 U B2 U B2 R F' D B U' B R' 
20. (13.64) B' U2 R B2 L' D2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R D R' U' F' R' B' U2 L2 
21. 15.77 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D B2 D2 L2 U' F2 B R2 U2 L2 U B' U2 L' B 
22. 16.03 B' R U F D' R' U B U2 R' U2 L U2 L U2 D2 R D2 F2 R2 
23. 16.75 F' B' R U D' L' U' F' L' R2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 D' F2 D' F2 B2 
24. 15.64 L D' B2 D2 R2 U2 R' D2 F2 R D2 R' F' D' L2 R' D' B D2 
25. 17.64 R' F2 D' R' U B' U' L2 F R2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' R2 U2 L2 R' U


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jun 5, 2022)

I suck at OH lol


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jul 9, 2022)

PB! PBPBPBPBPB! WELL DONE

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-09
single: 10.31

Time List:
1. 10.31 L' B U D2 L F U B' U2 R' D2 R B2 R' D2 F2 B2 R' D2 R2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jul 9, 2022)

the PB scramble is so crazy 
facing orange 
L to put in green cross piece
F2 to put in orange cross piece
U' L' U L and then hedgeslammer to insert

and then I forgor all i know isz i ended with a U Perm


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jul 9, 2022)

les goo


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 9, 2022)

A Sub-10 single awaits you...


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jul 9, 2022)

thank you


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jul 13, 2022)

i think i am sub 16 now



Roux is quite fun...


----------



## GodCubing (Jul 13, 2022)

TheKaeden10 said:


> Roux is quite fun...


Are you switching?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 13, 2022)

Noooooooooo. CFOP is better change my mind.


----------



## GodCubing (Jul 13, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Noooooooooo. CFOP is better change my mind.


They are equal. I'm faster with roux so I use it, but they are pretty equal. Roux is contrary to popular belief quite ergonomic and significantly less moves than cfop. It does take dedication to practice roux and switch as roux is very different from cfop as it is more block building based


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jul 23, 2022)

roux is fun but im bad at it

anyway i am officially sub 16 now woo hoo

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-23
avg of 100: 15.84

Time List:
1. 15.87 L' U' R' D B D' L U2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U F2 U R2 D R B 
2. 14.43 F' B R F L' D B' U' L' B2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 
3. 16.35 L2 U L2 F' D2 B' R' D U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 B' 
4. 16.77 R D2 F D' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B U2 R2 D L' B2 R' 
5. 17.72 U' R' L F U2 F U' D2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 D B2 R2 D B2 D B2 L2 
6. 17.64 B2 L2 U2 R' D2 L B2 L U2 L2 D2 F' U B U' R B2 L F2 U' 
7. 16.03 L D B2 R' B R' L U F2 L2 F2 L' D2 R F2 L' D2 F2 R B2 F' 
8. 16.61 B2 L F2 U L D' L' F' L F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R2 D B2 L2 
9. 15.93 B2 U2 L' D2 B2 L F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D' R' B2 D2 U2 R F' U' B 
10. (13.10) B2 R2 B2 D' U F2 R2 B D' F R2 B' L' R B D' F 
11. 15.92 B' L U' R2 U2 F' D L2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 F' L' U 
12. 14.76 B R' B2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' U' B' L2 F' U L' U2 B2 
13. 16.54 F' R U F2 L' F2 D F2 R' L2 F2 B' U2 R2 B R2 B' D2 B' D2 
14. 15.11 U L2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' L U' R' B D R B' R D 
15. 15.76 R2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U F2 D' R2 L' B2 U2 B' U' F2 R2 D' U2 L' 
16. 13.91 B2 L' B2 F2 U2 L D2 R F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B' F' U2 R U2 L' U B' 
17. (18.03) R' U' B F R2 F' U2 B D2 F2 U2 F' U2 R' D U F R2 U' L B2 
18. 15.16 B2 L2 U D2 F' L F B' R' F2 B2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 D' L2 B2 U' 
19. 15.59 F D2 L D2 R U2 B2 R' U2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 B L' U2 B' D B2 U2 
20. 16.96 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 L D R' D B F2 U2 R' U 
21. 16.63 L2 D R B2 L' F' D F2 U2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 L' B 
22. 17.17 L' B F2 D L2 D U B2 L2 R B' L2 B' F' L D' U 
23. 17.33 L2 D L2 U F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L' U2 L' D' F R' U2 R' 
24. 15.02 R L2 B2 R2 F' D2 B F U2 F' D2 U2 L' D2 L2 U R' D2 R2 D' B 
25. 16.07 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' R' D' R F2 L' B' R2 F2 
26. 13.77 R' D2 B' U2 D L' U' B' U2 R B2 D2 L2 B2 R' L2 U2 L2 B2 F 
27. (12.55) R2 F' L2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 F U L2 R B2 D2 L D2 U' B U' 
28. 17.33 R B' L B2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 U' F' D' U B' D2 L' D2 
29. 16.79 D' L' B2 R B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 L2 B' D R' B F' L' B' D' 
30. 16.28 R2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D R2 U B D2 F D2 F' L D U2 
31. 15.44 U' F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 D' R2 U2 B U2 F' R2 D2 U2 F' R D' L 
32. 14.96 B' L' F' R F' D2 F' R2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F L' 
33. 16.20 D' B L F2 L' F' D2 R' D' R2 D F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 F' L 
34. 15.80 F2 L2 F' R F2 L2 U2 B' D R L2 U' B2 D L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 
35. 14.34 U2 F2 L' F2 L D2 B2 L2 U2 L F2 L U B' L2 D B2 F D2 R' F 
36. 17.39 F R' U' L' D' R' F R' F' R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 B U2 B' R2 L2 B 
37. 15.77 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 F' R F2 R2 D L U' F' R' F' L' 
38. 13.64 U F' B2 R' B R D F' R2 F2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B 
39. 13.87 R' F' B2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D2 L2 F' D U2 B F' U R2 
40. 17.41 U' B2 L2 D2 B D2 U2 F D2 B U2 R2 D2 R F R2 U' L2 F D2 R' 
41. 16.89 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 L U2 F U L U L2 D U2 F U' 
42. 16.89 D U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B' F U2 D' F' R' B' F' D2 F R' 
43. 14.89 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 B L2 F2 U' L' D R B D' 
44. 15.67 D' B' D2 L R B2 L' B2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 F D L' B' L2 B R' 
45. (13.11) D' L' F B R L2 U F R2 F2 R2 L B2 L D2 F2 D2 L' F2 L 
46. (18.70) D' F2 U R2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U F L' F L2 D U F2 L 
47. 13.70 F' L' F' U' B D F L' F L2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 R 
48. 16.29 L2 F2 U R2 D B2 D U F2 U' L2 R' B F2 U2 R2 F' R F' U' L 
49. 16.59 R' U' F2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U' R' D L' B' U2 L2 F 
50. 17.00 L' B2 D2 L' F2 D2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 B' R D F' U' B' F' R' B 
51. 15.04 R U2 B' L2 U' R U2 B' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R 
52. 14.19 R2 B' L2 F U2 F L2 B2 D2 F' U2 F L' F2 R D R U2 F' L' B 
53. 17.07 F' B2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R F' U F' R B F D' R' 
54. 15.15 F L D' L' B2 U L' F' R2 U2 R B2 D2 B2 R' L2 U2 L F2 R2 F' 
55. (17.99) D2 R' U' R' F' B' L' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 B' R2 F U2 L' D2 
56. 17.51 F D2 F U2 L2 B' F2 L2 R2 F' R D' F' L F2 D' R' F' D2 
57. (13.43) L2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F L2 B L' U L' B' L' F 
58. 17.13 U2 R F U D' F2 R' L B D2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 B L2 F' U2 B 
59. 14.05 B' L2 R U' B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' F' L' R F' D2 L2 B R2 
60. 15.44 B R' F2 U' D F2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 B' D2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 D 
61. 16.22 F' R2 U' F2 L2 D' R' B' L F D2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 
62. 17.59 F L' U' R2 U' F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D' L2 U2 F' U B' L' D' F2 L 
63. 16.42 R B D2 L' B2 U2 L D2 R F2 D2 F2 L2 D F' R' U2 F U' B 
64. 17.02 B2 U' D2 B D B R' B' R2 B2 R' U2 L D2 B2 R F2 R D' 
65. 16.89 D' F' B2 R F' R U' R' B' R2 F2 D2 F R2 L2 F L2 D2 F 
66. 14.42 D2 R2 U L2 D R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B U B L F2 U L2 B2 F2 L 
67. 16.95 U2 B2 R2 F D2 F' D2 B' R2 F' L2 R2 U B L U F' U' F' D F' 
68. 16.26 U F L U' F2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 U B2 F2 U B U L' B L B R2 
69. 15.75 R F2 D L2 B U F2 L2 D B2 L F2 L F2 R' D2 L' B2 L2 B2 
70. 16.28 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D B' U R U2 B F U F2 U R' 
71. 15.39 R2 B' D2 R2 D' B2 L2 D B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L B L' R F' L2 U' 
72. 15.41 B' D2 B' D2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B D L2 F2 L' B U' L B2 F 
73. (17.99) U L' U2 B' R2 F' D B' R B2 R F2 R' B2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 B 
74. 15.44 B' R2 D F2 L2 D2 U R2 F2 D L2 B2 F' D U' L B' F L' F 
75. 15.83 B U2 D' R2 F2 U2 F' R U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 D2 L D2 B2 L' B D 
76. 14.91 U F2 U B2 R2 D' U' B2 F2 L2 U' B2 F R U' F' D R2 F' L2 D2 
77. 15.05 L' F2 R2 U' F L F' U2 B2 R' L' D2 L' B2 U2 B2 D2 L' D2 U 
78. 15.78 B2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 D' U' B2 F L F D2 B' U' R D R 
79. 16.96 U R L' U' R' B R2 F' L F2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 F' U2 
80. 15.49 R2 L U R' F R L B' R F' U2 F2 D2 F' R2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 
81. 17.04 B' U F2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' D' R' U B L B2 L2 
82. 16.29 R' F D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 B' L2 F' R F' U2 L F' D' R2 U 
83. 14.49 L' B' R2 B U2 F' U2 F' L2 B L2 F L' B' D U' L D' B' R 
84. 14.00 R2 U2 F L2 D2 U2 B L2 R2 F U2 D' B2 R' B' L' B' U F2 L' B' 
85. 17.29 B2 L2 U2 L' D2 B R U' B2 R' D2 L D2 R' U2 R' F2 B 
86. 13.57 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U' B2 F R D2 B2 U2 F' D U R B' 
87. 13.93 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U F' U F2 R D2 F2 L' U' 
88. (13.14) L2 R2 D B2 U F2 D B2 U R2 L F' U' B2 D F R B R 
89. 14.22 F2 U R2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' U2 B L' U L' B2 L D' B F2 
90. 17.94 U2 L2 D' B' R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 F' U F R D L' F U2 
91. 16.77 U' F2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 D B2 U R' B2 D' L' U B' R2 D B L' 
92. (18.32) U2 R' B2 L' D2 U2 L B2 L B' D2 L2 F D' F R' U' F2 R2 
93. 17.11 B2 D F2 U2 B R2 F D2 U2 F U2 F L2 U2 R D' U2 L' F2 U R' 
94. 17.07 L2 D2 L' B2 D2 R U2 L' F2 R' F' D2 R U2 F' D' B2 R' U' 
95. 17.55 B U' F U' R' D L D2 L' R2 F' R2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 
96. 14.48 B D B' R D' B2 L' F' D R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 D F2 U2 F2 U' F 
97. 14.79 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U R2 D' U' F2 L D2 B F R' F' U' B2 U R' 
98. 13.74 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 F' D L R2 D U' F' R2 F2 U2 
99. 15.51 B' D F L' D B2 D' F' U' F2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 F2 B U2 F' 
100. 13.63 U R2 D F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 D' R' D' L' F U2 B2 L B L U



GodCubing said:


> Are you switching?


no

oh yeah i have a new pb 10.31 heres the scramble
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-23
single: 10.31

Time List:
1. 10.31 L' B U D2 L F U B' U2 R' D2 R B2 R' D2 F2 B2 R' D2 R2

I dont know why but everytime i get a PB i always forget my solution
all i know is i was facing orange and then F2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jul 30, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-30
avg of 5: 1:23.39

Time List:
1. (1:14.79) D2 F D L F' U R' D' R2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 D L2 B' U2 Rw2 D2 B Rw2 U Fw2 B U B D' R2 B F' Rw' Fw2 F2 R2 F Fw' U Rw Uw' U' L R2 Fw' 
2. 1:29.23 F2 L2 F' U2 F U2 F U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U L' F' D' F R2 D' U2 L' Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 D L2 B' D2 Fw2 R2 L D2 F Uw2 Rw F' Uw Rw2 F Uw Fw R2 D 
3. (1:36.05) U' F2 D' F' B U' D2 F U2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 L' U' L Uw2 Fw2 D' R D U' F2 Fw' Uw2 U Fw Rw2 R' Fw2 D F Uw Rw' L 
4. 1:21.54 D' R L F2 R F U' B' U2 R' B2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 F2 B' D2 F Fw2 D F2 B' Uw2 D' B' Uw2 R2 Fw2 U F' Rw' F D2 U R Fw L2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' R' Uw 
5. 1:19.41 R F2 D' B2 D' L' F D' L' U F2 B2 L2 D F2 U' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 F' U Rw2 U' B D2 F U' Rw2 B2 Rw' R' D' Rw' Uw2 L' Uw' Fw' Uw2 F Rw L

i suddenly got better at 4x4
and i got a pb 1:14 in that average

good 4x4 ao5 again

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-30
avg of 5: 1:19.91

Time List:
1. 1:21.54 D' R L F2 R F U' B' U2 R' B2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 F2 B' D2 F Fw2 D F2 B' Uw2 D' B' Uw2 R2 Fw2 U F' Rw' F D2 U R Fw L2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' R' Uw 
2. 1:19.41 R F2 D' B2 D' L' F D' L' U F2 B2 L2 D F2 U' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 F' U Rw2 U' B D2 F U' Rw2 B2 Rw' R' D' Rw' Uw2 L' Uw' Fw' Uw2 F Rw L 
3. (1:49.81) F' R2 D' B U2 B' D2 R B L2 U D' R2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 D2 Rw2 F D2 U F2 Uw2 F' D' U2 Rw2 B Uw2 D' Rw' B U R2 B Rw Uw' B L D2 Rw' Uw' D2 
4. 1:18.77 U' B' D' L U F2 D L' R2 B' R2 B' D2 B' L2 F L2 F2 D2 R2 U' Fw2 Uw2 F' D2 F2 U' L2 Fw2 Rw2 U' F' D' Rw U' Rw L B D Uw' Rw Uw2 Fw' B2 L2 
5. (1:17.50) F' R' B' U2 B2 R' U R B' U' B2 U L2 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' Uw2 L B2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 R' D L R2 B2 Fw' U2 L Uw2 F' L' F2 U' Uw' L Fw' F Rw'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jul 30, 2022)

2X2 PB LETS GOOOOO YES WOOHOOO

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-30
single: 1.01

Time List:
1. 1.01 F U2 F2 R U2 F U2 R' U'

recon:
put bar at bottom left,U' R' U' R' U'
STUPIDEST SCRAMBLE EVER
5 MOVES ONLY LOL


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 1, 2022)

i should start doing look ahead lol i am only sub 16 on 3x3

im bored ima type out my cube collection

Valk 3 Power M
Valk 3 Elite M
X-Man Tornado V2 M
Qiyi MP(Broken)
Moyu RS3M 2020+
Qiyi MS 3x3
Moyu Meilong 3M
Qiyi Sail
YJ Pink Guanlong
Rubik's Cube
Qiyi keychain 3x3
a big childrens day cube my school gave me
Qiyi MS 2x2
Moyu Meilong 2M
Qiyi Qidi 2x2 (Broken)
Moyu Meilong 4M
Qiyi Pyraminx
Qiyi Skewb
Qiyi Ivy Cube
Unbranded floppy cube

I am a huge fan of qiyi


----------



## airton (Aug 1, 2022)

TheKaeden10 said:


> oh yeah i have a new pb 10.31 heres the scramble
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-23
> single: 10.31
> 
> ...


Congrats on the pb!!


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 4, 2022)

airton said:


> Congrats on the pb!!


thanks


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 4, 2022)

ima do some 3x3 now


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 4, 2022)

13 seconds with RUS U perm

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-04
single: 13.78

Time List:
1. 13.78 L2 U' F U' F R' B' F2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 U D2 R2 B2 R2 F R'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 4, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-04
avg of 10: 15.02

Time List:
1. (16.77) D2 B' L2 F R2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U F' R' D2 R2 U2 B D F2 
2. 13.73 F2 L' D F U B2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R F2 U2 B2 L' B2 D2 R2 
3. 15.22 D B2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D' L U B' D F' U B L2 U' B2 R' 
4. 14.49 L2 D2 R' D2 L' B2 R' D2 L D2 R' F' U' F R' U2 B F' L F2 
5. 15.54 F' U R' L' F B2 L' U L R2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 
6. 15.11 B2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U' L2 D R2 B' L U' F2 D R D2 B2 F' 
7. (12.91) R' U L' B2 L U2 R B2 U2 R' F2 R D2 F L U2 R2 F' L R D' 
8. 15.41 R D' L2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U F' U' B D B L D' U2 L2 
9. 15.70 U' B U2 F' D' F L' U' L' F2 U2 B' U2 B R2 F' R2 B U2 F2 U2 
10. 14.94 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 L' U2 F' U' L' B2 U2 B


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 4, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-04
avg of 50: 15.23

Time List:
1. 14.47 D2 L' D2 U2 B2 L' B2 F2 D2 L B D U' B R2 B2 U2 L D2 B2 
2. 16.70 F2 R2 B2 F' U2 B R2 U2 R2 L D' R' F' D U F' R D2 B 
3. 13.46 R2 U L2 F2 D U R2 U' B2 R2 U' F' R2 D L2 U L2 U R U' 
4. 17.58 R' F2 U L2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R' B F R U F2 U' L U' 
5. 16.94 L2 B R2 F U2 F' L2 F' R2 F D2 L D B F L' D R' U2 B 
6. 14.85 L2 U' L F2 D' R' F B' U R L2 D2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' B2 
7. 13.56 U R2 B' R F' U' L D' R' F2 D2 L' D2 L2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 L F' 
8. (12.71) U B' L2 U2 R2 B' R2 F L2 F U2 B2 F2 R' B' D B2 L2 D' B2 L' 
9. 17.76 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 F U2 F D2 L2 F D' B2 U L F U2 R U2 L2 
10. (12.29) B2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 L B2 U L R B L2 F' U' F2 
11. (21.18) D B D R2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 L' D2 L R' D' F' D 
12. (19.60) B2 D L2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D L' D' U B' D R' U L2 B F' 
13. 13.78 L2 U' F U' F R' B' F2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 U D2 R2 B2 R2 F R' 
14. 15.73 B' L2 B L2 D2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 F' R B2 L B' D2 F' R U' 
15. 15.26 B' D' L2 D U2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 R B D2 U2 L2 B2 F R 
16. 15.62 D F2 D' L2 F2 D B2 D R2 D R2 U R' D F' R U L R B2 
17. 16.77 D2 B' L2 F R2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U F' R' D2 R2 U2 B D F2 
18. 13.73 F2 L' D F U B2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R F2 U2 B2 L' B2 D2 R2 
19. 15.22 D B2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D' L U B' D F' U B L2 U' B2 R' 
20. 14.49 L2 D2 R' D2 L' B2 R' D2 L D2 R' F' U' F R' U2 B F' L F2 
21. 15.54 F' U R' L' F B2 L' U L R2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 
22. 15.11 B2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U' L2 D R2 B' L U' F2 D R D2 B2 F' 
23. 12.91 R' U L' B2 L U2 R B2 U2 R' F2 R D2 F L U2 R2 F' L R D' 
24. 15.41 R D' L2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U F' U' B D B L D' U2 L2 
25. 15.70 U' B U2 F' D' F L' U' L' F2 U2 B' U2 B R2 F' R2 B U2 F2 U2 
26. 14.94 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 L' U2 F' U' L' B2 U2 B 
27. 15.42 U D R2 U2 B' U F B L D2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 D2 L2 
28. 14.74 U B D2 F' R2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 F L' B2 D B F' L' R B' 
29. 15.74 F2 D B2 F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 F2 R' D2 U2 L2 B' F2 D U2 L2 D' 
30. (17.80) L R2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 D' F2 R' D2 U R' B L B R D' 
31. 13.93 U2 B' D2 R2 B2 F L2 D2 F U L F' D R' F' L2 U2 R2 
32. 16.50 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 B L' R B' U R2 B D U2 B2 
33. 13.55 U F2 R' U B D' F L2 B L2 B2 R' F2 U2 D2 L' U2 L' D2 L 
34. (11.24) L' F B2 U B' D' F2 L U2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D F 
35. 15.05 F2 B2 R' D F' D B R' B' R2 L2 D2 F' R2 B U2 B R2 F2 
36. 16.98 U' D2 F2 D2 B' L2 B R2 F' D2 F2 R2 L' D' R2 U' L2 U' L' B' 
37. 13.12 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' B' L' D2 U R' B' L R2 B' 
38. 15.77 F R' F L2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 L F' L2 
39. 15.69 U2 F' B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 D F L2 R2 U L B' F' L' 
40. 16.82 L F2 R' F R D' R U' F D2 F' U2 B' D2 B R2 D2 F' D 
41. 14.79 B' L2 B R2 F' L2 B U2 L2 F D2 U2 L' R2 U2 F' R2 B2 U B F 
42. 14.82 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 F L D L R F2 U2 B' D2 B' 
43. 15.94 R F' U' L2 R2 U' R2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 U' R D L2 R' F' U B' 
44. 15.36 R U L' U2 D2 F' D R2 L' B' D' R2 U R2 U F2 D L2 D R2 U 
45. 16.42 B' D' F2 L D2 F' U2 B' F2 L F2 R B2 L B2 R F2 D2 F2 B 
46. 14.50 D' F D2 R' D B' R' L F U2 R U2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 B2 L' F2 L' 
47. 15.29 R D F' D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' B U2 L' D U' B2 R 
48. 14.60 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 B' U B' R2 F' D B L2 R 
49. 16.17 U2 R F2 R2 D R2 D2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 B' D' L' F2 L' F 
50. 13.47 B U2 L2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 F' U2 B L2 D L' F2 R' U' B2 L' F R


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 4, 2022)

now i will do some 4x4


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 4, 2022)

4x4 PB LETS GOOOOOOO

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-04
single: 1:07.61

Time List:
1. 1:07.61 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 U B2 U2 L' D2 U' F D2 L' R D' B2 F Rw2 Fw2 L' F2 Uw2 U D' R D Fw2 Uw2 R' U' Fw U L2 U Fw' Uw' R' F2 Rw R2 Fw' Rw'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 4, 2022)

sub 1:30 4x4 ao5

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-04
avg of 5: 1:27.88

Time List:
1. 1:34.99 B2 R U2 L2 F2 R B2 U2 B2 R' F2 B' R D F' R2 D2 U B2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 B Rw2 L Fw2 R F' D2 F2 Rw2 L' Uw' D2 B2 D R' U Fw2 Rw F2 Uw Fw Uw2 U Fw 
2. (1:45.30) F L U F L D B R2 U R F2 R2 L' B2 R B2 U2 F2 L' U2 D2 Rw2 D L' Fw2 D' R' Fw2 L D2 L2 D' L2 Fw' D' L2 Fw Rw2 B' Uw' Fw F2 D' L2 
3. (1:07.61) U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 U B2 U2 L' D2 U' F D2 L' R D' B2 F Rw2 Fw2 L' F2 Uw2 U D' R D Fw2 Uw2 R' U' Fw U L2 U Fw' Uw' R' F2 Rw R2 Fw' Rw' 
4. 1:17.62 L' D R2 D B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U2 F2 B' R' D F' R B2 U R' Fw2 D F2 D Rw2 B' U' D2 B2 F' Uw2 B Rw L B' Uw2 D' Rw' Uw F' D Fw D B' Uw2 
5. 1:31.02 L U2 B2 L F2 D2 R' U2 B2 L F2 U' B U2 B2 F2 U R' B2 Uw2 Rw2 U' R2 Fw2 L' D2 Rw2 F2 L2 Uw2 D' Fw' D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 Rw' D' Fw' Rw B' L2 U2


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 4, 2022)

TheKaeden10 said:


> i should start doing look ahead lol i am only sub 16 on 3x3


Yes, I think u should start doing lookahead at this level (otherwise u will get frustrated that y can't u lookahead while turning slowly then quit lookahead which is definitely not the right play)


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 6, 2022)

SUB-10 FINALLY 3X3 PB WOOHOOOOO

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-06
single: 9.35

Time List:
1. 9.35 R' F' L' B2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U B' L2 R' F U' R'

recon:
facing red white below,
Cross: R' F U' F' L F
1st pair: U R U2 R' U' R U R'
2nd pair: turn to orange U2 L' U L turn to green U R' U R
3rd pair: U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
4th pair was made for me already so i just inserted with U2 L' U L
OLL: U (righty)(sledgehammer
PLL skip with U2 AUF


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 6, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> A Sub-10 single awaits you...


HE WAS RIGHT


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 6, 2022)

i cant believe i got 4 PBs in 1 week


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 6, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Yes, I think u should start doing lookahead at this level (otherwise u will get frustrated that y can't u lookahead while turning slowly then quit lookahead which is definitely not the right play)


but everytime i try too do lookahead, i just cant lookahead. its like i turn slow but i cant track the pieces because so much is going on


----------



## Caden Fisher (Aug 6, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> 2X2 PB LETS GOOOOO YES WOOHOOO
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-30
> single: 1.01
> ...


Congrats on the pb! I’m averaging about 20s on 3x3 rn. Any tips for improving and how long did it take you to get from 20s to the level you’re at now?


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 6, 2022)

um i took like a 5 months to get from 20+ to sub 15
tips


Caden Fisher said:


> Congrats on the pb! I’m averaging about 20s on 3x3 rn. Any tips for improving and how long did it take you to get from 20s to the level you’re at now?


just practice as much as you can, take a short break for like 1 or 2 days if you think you are not solving well. Also get a good cube and a timer and a mat this way you can practice pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 6, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> Congrats on the pb! I’m averaging about 20s on 3x3 rn. Any tips for improving and how long did it take you to get from 20s to the level you’re at now?


for me i'm about to be sub-15 but only took me about 4-5 months to get to sub-16 to sub-17 (now that i think about it it has been a long time since I was sub-20)


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 6, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> SUB-10 FINALLY 3X3 PB WOOHOOOOO
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-06
> single: 9.35
> ...


im still so shocked by the PB


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 6, 2022)

Im going to start scrambling with one hand when practicing 3x3 as im doing OH in a comp soon


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 6, 2022)

im so close to sub 15!!!!!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 6, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> SUB-10 FINALLY 3X3 PB WOOHOOOOO
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-06
> single: 9.35
> ...


nice

btw you nearly beat me lol my pb is 9.29 but fullstep 

gj


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 6, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> Im going to start scrambling with one hand when practicing 3x3 as im doing OH in a comp soon


bro that's not needed, you do not need to learn oh B moves lmao

just do 2 handed


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 6, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> im still so shocked by the PB


yes, when I also got my first sub-10 single, I was also shocked for like a day or so


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 6, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> yes, when I also got my first sub-10 single, I was also shocked for like a day or so


same here


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 6, 2022)

then i missed it by 0.03 the next day lol


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 7, 2022)

started practicing OH for the comp
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-07
avg of 5: 35.15

Time List:
1. (42.98) B D U2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 D L2 R F' R2 U' L2 U' L D2 
2. 35.02 D U2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 R F' U' L D' R' D2 B R2 
3. 32.21 R F U R D R' D' B2 D' F2 R' D2 L U2 B2 U2 R' 
4. (29.86) D2 L2 D L2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' L B' F2 L' D2 F L2 U' B' R2 
5. 38.22 R2 B L2 F' R2 F' U2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 R D' L D U L' B R' B


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 7, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-07
avg of 10: 36.84

Time List:
1. (42.98) B D U2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 D L2 R F' R2 U' L2 U' L D2 
2. 35.02 D U2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 R F' U' L D' R' D2 B R2 
3. 32.21 R F U R D R' D' B2 D' F2 R' D2 L U2 B2 U2 R' 
4. (29.86) D2 L2 D L2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' L B' F2 L' D2 F L2 U' B' R2 
5. 38.22 R2 B L2 F' R2 F' U2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 R D' L D U L' B R' B 
6. 39.84 R2 B2 U' B' R2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 F' U2 B2 L' R' U' L B2 D2 L2 
7. 40.76 D' L2 F2 D2 U2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 B U B' R F L2 D L' R2 
8. 36.27 L' U' F' B2 R F2 B' R L' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 D L2 U F2 L2 D2 
9. 41.49 D' L U2 L F' U' D2 L' F' U L2 F2 U' F2 B2 R2 U' F2 U B2 U 
10. 30.90 B2 D2 R' F' U' D2 B' R2 F2 R F2 L2 D2 R' B2 R2 U2 D2 R U'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 7, 2022)

Goals for comp (subject to change):
2x2: sub 4.5
3x3: sub 14
OH: sub 30
Pyra: sub 10


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 7, 2022)

OH getting better

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-07
avg of 10: 36.08

Time List:
1. 42.62 U F R B2 R2 D F L' D U2 F L2 B' U2 F' B' R2 B D2
2. 30.69 L U' D' R F' U' L' D' R2 F U2 F D2 B' U2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2
3. (30.39) R2 U2 R B2 F2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 R2 F' D B' U' L R2 B2 U' L2
4. 37.16 R F' B U' L' U R2 U F' L2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' R2
5. 36.08 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 U' L' F R' U' R2 B D' L B' L2
6. 37.35 D L D' F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 U B F L' D2 B U F'
7. 35.99 R2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 F D2 R2 B2 F' D2 L' B R2 B2 U2 R U' F'
8. 38.05 U2 B U2 B' U2 R2 B U2 F U2 F' U F' D' L' D R2 B2 F' L2
9. (48.20) R F2 D' F2 R2 F' D2 R B U' B2 L2 F2 D F2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 L2
10. 30.73 F2 L2 D F2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U B' D' L D' F D' F L2


im getting better at OH


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-07
avg of 10: 35.83

Time List:
1. 32.40 U2 B2 R B2 R F2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L' B F2 R' D2 F U R2 F'
2. 34.54 U' L' B' L2 F D' B2 U2 B U2 R' U2 L2 U2 L' U2 D2 L' D2 R
3. 36.85 R' B2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D R2 B' U2 L' U F R2 B2 L'
4. 38.37 R' D' F L2 U R2 L D R2 F2 R B2 U2 F2 U2 L U2 D2 L' B2
5. 32.00 F' D F2 R2 U2 R U2 B2 L' U2 L D2 U R B' L F L' D U' F'
6. 38.12 D' L2 D F2 U' L2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L F L' B2 R D U F U
7. 37.33 U F L2 D2 F U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 L' U' F D L2 F2 R' F2
8. (42.31) U' B U' L F R2 D B D' B2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 L
9. (30.17) U R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D R2 B' F' D L2 R' U B' R F2 L'
10. 37.01 B' D F' B' L2 U' L B2 U F2 B2 U' D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U R F'

IM GETTING EVEN BETTER


IM GETTING BETTER

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-07
avg of 10: 35.19

Time List:
1. 37.01 B' D F' B' L2 U' L B2 U F2 B2 U' D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U R F'
2. 38.36 R' D F2 L2 U R B U2 L2 U B2 D' F2 B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 B' U2
3. (46.64) L U2 B' L2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 B' L2 F U' L' B2 D2 F' R2 D' F
4. 32.60 L' U' B U D' R2 F' L' U F2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2
5. 31.82 R' D R U B R' B2 U' R2 D2 F' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B2
6. 33.96 R B L' U' F' U2 L' D2 F2 B' L2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 U
7. 36.70 D B R2 F2 B D B L' F2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 B2 L2
8. 33.74 D2 L2 D B2 U B2 U' L2 U2 R2 B L' D F R' B' D B2 L' F'
9. (29.45) L' D' R2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B' R' D U' R F U2 L
10. 37.34 L2 F R2 D2 B2 U R' B2 L' F2 U2 R2 U' D2 B2 U L2 U' F2 R2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 7, 2022)

what is u PB mine 19.34


----------



## airton (Aug 7, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> Im going to start scrambling with one hand when practicing 3x3 as im doing OH in a comp soon


doing this you will get tired faster


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 8, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> what is u PB mine 19.34


for OH 26.30


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 8, 2022)

airton said:


> doing this you will get tired faster


not really. whenever i feel my hands are tired i will just shake it and rest for about 1 minute then continue


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 8, 2022)

sub 35 ao100 OH

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-08
avg of 50: 34.99

Time List:
1. (26.30) R2 B' R' F2 L' B' D2 L2 D L2 U R2 L2 F2 D' R2 D L2 F' R2 
2. 32.40 U2 B2 R B2 R F2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L' B F2 R' D2 F U R2 F' 
3. 34.54 U' L' B' L2 F D' B2 U2 B U2 R' U2 L2 U2 L' U2 D2 L' D2 R 
4. 36.85 R' B2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D R2 B' U2 L' U F R2 B2 L' 
5. 38.37 R' D' F L2 U R2 L D R2 F2 R B2 U2 F2 U2 L U2 D2 L' B2 
6. 32.00 F' D F2 R2 U2 R U2 B2 L' U2 L D2 U R B' L F L' D U' F' 
7. 38.12 D' L2 D F2 U' L2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L F L' B2 R D U F U 
8. 37.33 U F L2 D2 F U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 L' U' F D L2 F2 R' F2 
9. 42.31 U' B U' L F R2 D B D' B2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 L 
10. 30.17 U R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D R2 B' F' D L2 R' U B' R F2 L' 
11. 37.01 B' D F' B' L2 U' L B2 U F2 B2 U' D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U R F' 
12. 38.36 R' D F2 L2 U R B U2 L2 U B2 D' F2 B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 B' U2 
13. (46.64) L U2 B' L2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 B' L2 F U' L' B2 D2 F' R2 D' F 
14. 32.60 L' U' B U D' R2 F' L' U F2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 
15. 31.82 R' D R U B R' B2 U' R2 D2 F' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B2 
16. 33.96 R B L' U' F' U2 L' D2 F2 B' L2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 U 
17. 36.70 D B R2 F2 B D B L' F2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 B2 L2 
18. 33.74 D2 L2 D B2 U B2 U' L2 U2 R2 B L' D F R' B' D B2 L' F' 
19. 29.45 L' D' R2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B' R' D U' R F U2 L 
20. 37.34 L2 F R2 D2 B2 U R' B2 L' F2 U2 R2 U' D2 B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 
21. 35.64 L U R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U L B2 F' U' B' L R2 U' 
22. 35.86 F' U2 L2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 R2 D2 L' U2 R F R2 B' U' L2 B' D2 R 
23. 35.67 D2 F' D L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D L2 U' L' F2 R F' U' R D' R 
24. 35.66 B2 L F D2 B' U2 F U2 F R2 U2 B' L2 D L F' R U' L2 B 
25. 33.48 R2 B' L2 U L2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 R D' L B F L' B 
26. 28.35 U' B' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U' F D' R U2 L F2 D L 
27. 37.73 U2 F L2 B' U2 B U2 R2 B' F' D2 L B2 D R F2 L U R2 F' R 
28. 32.83 R2 F R2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 R B D' L' R' B2 D2 R' U F' 
29. 33.28 D2 F L' U' R' B' R F2 U F2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 U B 
30. 32.31 R D' R' B U2 R' L B U2 L' F2 D2 L B2 R D2 R' L2 U2 B' 
31. (47.20) B2 L R2 D R2 U F2 D U B2 L2 U L' U' B' U L' U2 R' D' 
32. 32.33 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D U' F2 D F U2 L F2 U2 F D L U 
33. 34.75 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 U R2 F2 B' D U2 F2 L2 R D2 R B L' 
34. (28.24) F D2 L D B U2 B2 U2 D R' B2 R U2 R D2 L' U2 R U2 R D2 
35. 35.29 L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D F' R2 U F D F D2 L D 
36. (24.56) L2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 F U2 F D2 B' U2 D F2 R U F' L B' F' L 
37. 35.51 R D' F2 L R2 B2 R B2 F2 L' B2 U2 L B U' L R2 F L2 D' 
38. 32.18 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' F' U F D B' D' L' B2 R 
39. 35.92 R D2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 U' L U' F D L' R' F2 R' 
40. 29.26 R2 B2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 U2 R' D' B' R2 D B F' D' L 
41. 38.56 B L D' R2 L D' B R U2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 L D2 L' B2 D2 F' 
42. 36.19 B' U' L2 U' L2 U F2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 R' F R2 D' L' 
43. (43.84) U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 D2 L U2 R' U' F L' F U' B' L2 D L 
44. 37.79 D' F2 D2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B D R2 D' B2 L D2 R' U' F R2 
45. 37.10 L B2 U' L2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L F2 R' B' F2 D' B' L 
46. 33.44 D2 B' R2 F2 L' B2 R D2 L' D2 B2 F2 R2 D' U R B2 F D U' 
47. 37.25 L D2 R' B2 L' D2 R B2 R B2 R' U F2 U' F D' U L' F R 
48. 30.84 F' B D R' L' U2 D' F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 B R2 B' U2 B L' D 
49. 40.10 B2 L F' U2 B' D2 B' U2 F D2 U2 F L2 U' B R2 B2 U2 B' R B 
50. 39.13 F' U L U' L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 D B' U R D B' R2 B


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 8, 2022)

ahhh almost PB

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-08
single: 9.89

Time List:
1. 9.89 B2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 D' U' B2 D R' F' L' U2 B2 D' L D' R'

if i did not hesitate on OLL i would have been PB

what i did is U perm to solve the cross
Face blue U R U R2 U' R solve 2 pairs with one alg
last pair L U' L rotate to orange and insert
2 look OLL f (sexy) f' and then i hesitate and then did F (sexy)x3 F'
and then do the F perm which i am very fast at


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 8, 2022)

gueus what im sub 15 now


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 8, 2022)

congrats :3


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 8, 2022)

when you sneeze and accidentally bite ur tongue in the middle of the solve but still get ok time

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-08
single: 14.00

Time List:
1. 14.00 D2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 L' U' R' B2 D B' F' D' F'


----------



## LBr (Aug 8, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> ahhh almost PB
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-08
> single: 9.89
> ...


Lol don’t do u perm to solve the cross do R D R’ D’ R


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 8, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> gueus what im sub 15 now
> View attachment 20299


NOOOOO YOU BEAT ME (((((((


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 8, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> Im going to start scrambling with one hand when practicing 3x3 as im doing OH in a comp soon


Or you could practice OH solves..............


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 9, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> NOOOOO YOU BEAT ME (((((((


yes i caught up suddenly idk how maybe its because i started using the valk 3 elite m


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 9, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Or you could practice OH solves..............


doing that


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 9, 2022)

LBr said:


> Lol don’t do u perm to solve the cross do R D R’ D’ R


but that only solves 2 cross pieces i needed to solve 3 cross pieces so i just did u perm and also u perm was the only thing i was thinking of


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 9, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> but that only solves 2 cross pieces i needed to solve 3 cross pieces so i just did u perm and also u perm was the only thing i was thinking of


You could adjust the bottom by D

Anyway the u perm might help you look further into f2l but I personally wouldn't do that


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 10, 2022)

u perms are the best


----------



## JagLaser (Aug 10, 2022)

Well done on sub15


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 13, 2022)

practiced the comp events
OH got even better but still not sub 30

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-13
avg of 5: 33.93

Time List:
1. (27.18) U R' B L U' F L' D R L2 F2 L2 D B2 U R2 L2 U2 D R2 B2 
2. 34.44 L' U2 L2 D L2 D R2 U' L2 U2 B F D2 L' F D' F2 D' 
3. 36.50 L2 F' L' U R2 D2 R D2 B' R2 D2 B2 R L2 B2 U2 R' U2 R 
4. 30.85 F L' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U L2 B2 F U' B2 D L' U2 R2 U 
5. (36.86) R' B R U2 B2 L2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 R2 F2 D R2 U L' D F R B2

Pyra ive never been so serious about it

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-13
avg of 10: 9.87

Time List:
1. 8.94 L' R B R U' L' R U' l u 
2. (13.15) B L B U' L B' L' U' l b' u 
3. 8.63 R' L U' B' L B L' B' l b' u 
4. (6.71) B' U B' R' B' R' U' R' b' u 
5. 10.22 B' U' L' B' U B L' R' l' b' u 
6. 7.28 U' B U' B L' B' U' B' l b' u 
7. 8.73 L R L B' L B' U R' U' r u' 
8. 12.16 B R' B U B' L B' R l' u' 
9. 11.99 R' B' L R L U R' B' r b u' 
10. 11.04 U L' B' L U' B L' U' l r u

2x2 i am still good at ir

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-13
avg of 10: 4.30

Time List:
1. (2.92) R2 U2 F' R' F U' F U' R U' 
2. 4.11 F U' R2 U2 F R' U' F' R 
3. 4.17 R2 U2 R U R' U F2 R' U 
4. 3.86 R2 U2 F2 U F' R' U2 R2 F' 
5. 4.38 U' R' F2 R' F' R2 U R' U2 
6. (6.04) F2 U2 R F' U R2 U2 F2 R2 
7. 4.45 R F' U' F' U R2 F' R F' 
8. 4.81 U R U F' R F2 R F U2 
9. 4.02 R2 F U' F2 R U F2 R2 U F' 
10. 4.57 U' F' U R F2 U' R' F2 R

3x3 was kinda bad because i wasnt using my main
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-13
avg of 10: 15.66

Time List:
1. 14.16 R B2 U' B2 D2 F2 R U2 L' R' F2 D2 R U2 F U2 F' L F2 U2 B' 
2. 14.12 F' U2 R2 F' D2 F R2 U2 F U2 B2 U' R U L' F D R2 D2 B U' 
3. 14.16 F' U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 U R2 B2 D' F' R B' D' F' L2 D' B 
4. 12.98 B' F' U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F U2 F R B2 D' L' D' B' D R U2 B' 
5. 16.50 U R' D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' U2 F2 L2 U L2 F' D L' D2 L R' U2 
6. (20.54) B L' U2 L2 B L2 F R2 U2 B D2 U L' F2 D L2 B D2 U2 
7. (12.02) R' L2 U D B D' R' F L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 U D R2 B2 U2 L' 
8. 18.80 D2 B2 R F2 L R2 D2 F2 L' B2 D2 F' U F2 L2 D B F' L 
9. 18.35 R' U L D' L2 F' R2 B2 L B R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 B2 U 
10. 16.21 L F' D' B' U D' F2 L' U L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 B


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 13, 2022)

im gonna practice more pyraminx


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 13, 2022)

pyraminx PB

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-13
single: 4.30

Time List:
1. 4.30 R' B' L' U L' U' L' B r' u


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 13, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> pyraminx PB
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-13
> single: 4.30
> ...


Congratulations on the pb!


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 13, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Congratulations on the pb!


thanks


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 13, 2022)

i just noticed something about this


Kaedenthecuber said:


> ahhh almost PB
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-08
> single: 9.89
> ...


 if i did the OLL with the arrow facing south east and do F (sexy)x2 F' i would not need to do 2 look and i would have gotten PB im so stupid


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 13, 2022)

could have been 7 seconds


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-16
avg of 100: 4.49

Time List:
1. 3.11 F' R U F2 R' F' U2 F U2 
2. 3.24 U2 R F R' U R' F U F R' 
3. 4.91 R F' U' R2 U R F2 U' R2 
4. 5.48 U' F' R2 F2 R' U R2 F U' 
5. 5.51 F R F2 U' F' R2 F U' F2 
6. 4.37 U F' U2 F' U2 R F2 U' R2 
7. 4.93 U2 F2 R2 F U' R U' R2 U 
8. 3.62 R2 U F' R' F R' F2 R2 U' 
9. 5.00 U2 F' U F' R' U F' R' U R' 
10. 4.67 F' U2 R2 F' R F2 U2 F' U' 
11. 3.04 U2 R U2 F R F U' R' F' 
12. (6.00) U' F R U2 R2 F U' F' U2 
13. 5.39 R F2 U' R2 U R2 U' F U' 
14. 2.91 U' F U2 F' U R' U F R2 
15. 5.16 F U' R' F' R F' R' U' R' 
16. 4.03 R F' U' R2 U' F R2 U' F 
17. 4.53 R U F' R2 U R' U F' R' U' 
18. (6.46) F R' F' U2 F U' R' U' F' 
19. 4.89 U2 F' R2 F' R U2 R U' R2 
20. 4.78 R' F2 U2 F U F2 U R2 U2 
21. 5.01 R2 U2 R' F U' R U2 R' U' 
22. 5.90 R F2 U F' U R2 F R' U2 F' 
23. 4.01 R F2 U2 R F' R2 F2 R' F2 
24. 4.88 F U' R2 F2 R' F R2 U2 F 
25. 5.55 F U R' U' F2 U' R F2 U 
26. 3.13 U2 F' U' R2 F2 R' F R2 U 
27. 4.13 U2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 F' R U' 
28. 4.76 U' R F' U F R' F R U2 
29. 4.96 U2 F' R F R' U' F U F' 
30. 5.55 R' U' F' R' U2 F' R2 F U' R' 
31. 2.97 U F R F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R' 
32. 5.08 R2 F R F U' R' F2 R U 
33. 5.90 R' U2 R U2 F' U' F U' F 
34. 3.72 R2 U R F' U2 R F R2 F2 R' 
35. 4.86 F' U R2 U2 F' U' F U2 F' 
36. (5.96) U' F U' F2 R2 U' F' R2 U2 
37. 5.35 F' R2 U R U F' U R U2 
38. 4.05 F U' R2 U' R' F U' F2 U2 
39. 3.85 R U' R U2 R U R' F U2 
40. 4.75 R U' R2 F U R2 F' U R' 
41. 4.10 R' U F2 R' U' R2 U F R' 
42. 5.05 R U' R' U2 R2 U2 F2 R' F 
43. (2.90) F U' F' U F2 U2 R' F' R' U' 
44. 3.28 F2 R' F' U2 F2 U' F' R' U' 
45. 4.78 R' F2 R U2 R' U R' U' R' 
46. 5.52 U2 R F' U' R U2 F U' F 
47. 4.72 U2 F R' U R' F2 U F' R 
48. 5.22 R U F' R U2 R F2 U' R2 
49. 4.71 U2 F2 U' F' R' F R2 F' U 
50. 5.69 U' F U R2 U F U' F R' 
51. 3.75 F' R2 U2 F R' F' R2 F' R2 
52. 4.64 F U' F U' F R U F' U2 
53. 4.29 U' F U' R F U2 R' U2 R' U' 
54. 4.27 R' U2 F2 U' R' F U R2 U' 
55. 4.66 F' U F2 U R' U F2 R U' R' 
56. (2.84) R F2 R U F' R F2 R U2 
57. 5.46 F' R' U2 F R U2 F' R F' 
58. (2.84) U F R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' F 
59. 4.22 F U R' F' R' F R' F2 R' 
60. 4.88 U2 F R2 F2 R' F U2 F2 R' 
61. 4.22 R' U' F R U2 R' U' R2 U' 
62. 3.60 R' F2 R' U F2 R' U' R F R' 
63. 4.42 U F' U F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 
64. 3.66 F2 U R' F' U F R2 F U F2 
65. 3.88 R2 F R' F R2 F U R' U 
66. 4.27 R F U R2 F2 U' R F R F' 
67. 5.12 U' F' R' U' F2 U2 R F' R' 
68. (2.42) R U' R' F U F2 U2 R F2 
69. 4.01 R2 U' R2 F U' R U' R F2 
70. 3.91 R2 U R2 U F' R U F' U2 
71. 4.08 R2 F U2 F2 R U' F' U2 R U2 
72. 4.31 R F2 R' U F2 U2 F' U R 
73. 3.36 F R F' U F2 R F2 U2 F' 
74. (6.08) R2 U2 R2 U R F' R2 F2 R' 
75. 5.31 U2 F' U F' R F2 R' F R2 
76. 4.27 R U' R U F2 R' U F R' 
77. 5.22 U' R' F' R2 U F' U R' F2 R' 
78. 4.36 F R2 U R' F2 R' U2 R F 
79. 4.16 U' F U' R2 F U F2 R U2 R' 
80. 5.07 U F R' F R' U' R2 U' R' 
81. 3.47 F' R F2 R U2 R' F U2 R' 
82. 4.81 F2 U' R' U2 F U' F R' F 
83. 3.81 R' U R' F2 U2 F' R F' U 
84. 3.31 R' F R F U2 R' F R F' 
85. (6.02) R' U R U2 R' U' F2 R U2 
86. (2.62) U' F' R2 U' F2 R' F2 U' F' 
87. 3.44 R U2 F' R' U2 R2 F U' R 
88. 5.13 F R F2 R U' F U' F U 
89. 5.39 F' R F2 U2 F' U F U2 R 
90. 4.20 F2 R F U' R U' F R' F 
91. 4.35 F U' R2 U R F' R U R2 
92. 3.19 F U' F U' R F U' F R' U 
93. 5.00 U R F' R' U2 R' U R' U 
94. 5.30 U R2 F R' F' U2 F U2 F' 
95. 4.79 R F' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' R' 
96. 4.15 F' U2 F U2 R' U F2 U F' 
97. 4.53 R2 U2 R2 U' F U2 R' F' U 
98. 5.68 F U2 R2 F2 U' F' U F2 R U' 
99. 5.31 R2 U' F U2 F' R2 U R F' 
100. 4.21 F2 U' R2 F' R' F2 R U F'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 16, 2022)

im sub 4.6 on 2x2 now almost 4.5


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 18, 2022)

bruh i just got a 1.89 2x2 single


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-18
single: 1.89

Time List:
1. 1.89 U' F' R2 F U2 F' U2 R U

orange below with yellow pointing to your right 

during inspection, i predicted that once i put in the orange-white-green corner, i will get a sune

so i put it in and did the sune immediately and then got a pll skip.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 20, 2022)

bruh i just got a 10 second solve

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-20
single: 10.09

Time List:
1. 10.09 L2 D U2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 U2 F' D2 R' B2 D' L2 D2 B' F' D'

a normal cross
3 free pairs, 1 good pair 
an oll that i know
J perm

could have been a pb if i did not hesitate on OLL and PLL (too shocked)


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 20, 2022)

ANOTHER 10 SECOND

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-20
single: 10.35

Time List:
1. 10.35 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 R F D B L' F' U R F L


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 20, 2022)

THIS 2X2 SCRAMBLE IS SO GOOD

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-20
single: 1.35

Time List:
1. 1.35 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F'

orange below green facing right insert the corner and LL skip could have been a PB


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 20, 2022)

2x2 PB AO5 AO 10 AO50 AO100 BRUH


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 26, 2022)

i have not been practicing because of examinations but my parents are giving me a break for 1 week (until cube comp) and I have to focus on the biggest examination of my life so far so do expect me not to post here until early october.
gonna focus a lot on OH and Pyraminx and just maintain 3x3 and 2x2 for cube comp. i need to get sub 30 for OH and consistently sub 10 on pyra before comp

some practice i did today
3x3

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-26
avg of 10: 16.38

Time List:
1. 15.05 D L F2 U D' B R F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 F R2 L2 D' 
2. 16.32 R' B' U' F L2 F' D2 B2 F' L2 D2 F R2 F' U R U' L' B2 U B' 
3. 17.27 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R F2 R2 F2 U B' R F' L2 F' U F' D 
4. 15.41 D' L B L2 F2 R2 D L2 U L2 R2 U' L2 U2 R D B' D' B' R2 U 
5. 17.47 F2 R' D' R2 L B L' F2 R F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 L2 
6. 16.39 D2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F R U R' B2 U' L2 U2 L 
7. (13.72) L2 R2 B2 L2 F U2 F D2 B' R2 U2 B' R U' R' U L' R F D F 
8. 17.72 B' D' L U2 D' F' B' R' F' U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 D R2 U' 
9. (18.53) L B R2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 R' D R2 F2 U 
10. 15.44 U2 B2 L2 F D2 F' U2 B' D2 R' B F' D F2 R' D' F' D R2

OH

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-26
avg of 10: 33.41

Time List:
1. (44.00) R2 U' L' B2 R2 B2 U R' L2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 B L2 D2 
2. 40.15 F2 R2 D2 B2 R F2 B D R' U2 R2 F2 R2 B R2 D2 F R2 L2 U2 F' 
3. 32.38 D' F2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 D' B2 L2 B' U2 L B2 D F L2 R D2 
4. 40.22 R2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 U F2 R2 F D' B' D2 U L R F L2 
5. 28.60 R D B2 R' D F2 B L' R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 D 
6. 33.85 B U R F L U L' D2 L2 B R2 L2 B D2 F' U2 B2 L2 D' F 
7. 32.86 F R' F2 U R' B2 R D' R B' R2 F' D2 F B L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 
8. 30.29 L B2 L' F2 U2 R U2 L' U2 F2 L D R2 D2 B' R F U' B2 L' 
9. 28.93 R L D R U' B2 D B2 L D2 B2 L U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F D 
10. (27.39) U2 R U' L' F B' D2 L F' R2 U2 B U2 F U2 D2 B L2 B L2 D

i am rusty i know


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 26, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> could have been 7 seconds


You meant 'sub-NigelTheCuber?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 26, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> THIS 2X2 SCRAMBLE IS SO GOOD
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-20
> single: 1.35
> ...


0.53


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 26, 2022)

That 0.53 beats my own pb by 0.01 lol


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 28, 2022)

i think i a sub 4 on 2x2

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-28
avg of 5: 3.43

Time List:
1. (2.36) U' F2 R U2 F2 R F' R2 F' 
2. (4.33) R2 U F U' F2 U R F2 R' 
3. 3.20 R2 U' F R2 F U R' U' R 
4. 3.61 U2 R F2 U' F U2 R' F' U2 
5. 3.48 F2 U' R2 F U' R' F R' U'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 28, 2022)

consistent sub 4 ao10s


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 28, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> That 0.53 beats my own pb by 0.01 lol


noice


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 28, 2022)

Today practice was good
Pyra

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-28
avg of 5: 7.31

Time List:
1. 6.75 B' U' B' R L R' U' L r' u 
2. (6.01) L B R B R' B U B' r b' u' 
3. (11.25) U R' U' B L B L' R' l' r' b 
4. 8.43 U R' U' B L B L' R' l' r' b 
5. 6.75 U B L U' B' L R' U' l' r' u'

3x3

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-28
avg of 5: 14.12

Time List:
1. (13.03) L F R' U2 R U R2 U R2 F2 B' L2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 B R' 
2. 13.74 U2 D' L U R U2 D B' D' F' D2 R2 L2 B R2 B D2 B' U2 R2 
3. (16.45) D2 B' U R B' R2 D R' F' R2 B2 L' F2 B2 R' F2 L B2 U2 L' D 
4. 13.73 L' B2 U' R F2 U' F' U F2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 U 
5. 14.90 B U R2 D F' R' D' B' L D2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 R D2 L' F2 B2 U'

2x2

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-28
avg of 5: 3.43

Time List:
1. (2.36) U' F2 R U2 F2 R F' R2 F' 
2. (4.33) R2 U F U' F2 U R F2 R' 
3. 3.20 R2 U' F R2 F U R' U' R 
4. 3.61 U2 R F2 U' F U2 R' F' U2 
5. 3.48 F2 U' R2 F U' R' F R' U'

OH

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-28
avg of 5: 29.90

Time List:
1. 30.29 L B2 L' F2 U2 R U2 L' U2 F2 L D R2 D2 B' R F U' B2 L' 
2. 28.93 R L D R U' B2 D B2 L D2 B2 L U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F D 
3. (27.39) U2 R U' L' F B' D2 L F' R2 U2 B U2 F U2 D2 B L2 B L2 D 
4. (35.52) F2 D' R' L B U2 F' L' B2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 B R2 F 
5. 30.47 D L' U2 L' U' R F2 D' B U2 F2 U2 R2 L D2 R B2 L2 B2 R


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 1, 2022)

im going to practice 4 events in 2 hours. 30 minutes each for 1 event


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 1, 2022)

2x2 was good, became more consistent with my new valk 2m. But im still sub 4.5


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 1, 2022)

pyraminx..... i got a pb ao5 which im so happy about

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-01
avg of 5: 6.68

Time List:
1. 7.31 B U L B L R' B R' l' r' 
2. (8.99) U' R' U' L' R L' R L l' r b 
3. 5.28 L R' B R' L' U B' U r' b' u' 
4. (5.08) R' B' R' L B U B' U' u 
5. 7.45 R' U L' B U R B R' l' r' b' u


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 1, 2022)

3x3 was nice this is the best ao5 i got


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-01
avg of 5: 13.91

Time List:
1. (14.68) D R2 U' L B R2 B' L2 U L2 D' R2 U' F2 U D B2 L2 D2 R F2 
2. 14.03 L D L2 F' L2 U2 R2 B2 F' D2 R2 B' L' B D2 U' L2 D2 
3. 13.88 U2 L U' D2 B R D F2 R2 B L2 D2 F U2 F' R2 B L B' 
4. 13.82 U R' L' F2 B2 D F' D' F2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L' U' 
5. (12.46) B D U2 R2 D2 U2 R D2 L F2 R U' L2 B F2 L2 B2 U2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 1, 2022)

OH is next

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-01
avg of 10: 32.29

Time List:
1. 29.83 L F R' U B' D' R2 B' R B2 R U2 D2 R2 B2 R U2 R U2 R B' 
2. 32.07 U2 R2 B U F U R D' F2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 L' D 
3. (24.77) L' U2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 R' D L' R B F L D2 L2 F' 
4. 29.21 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D U2 B2 R F L' D U L2 D2 F' L2 B2 
5. 34.58 D2 R2 U2 L U2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 R U' R D' B F2 U2 B2 D R 
6. 35.29 D L' U2 B2 D2 F2 L' D2 R U2 R' F2 L2 D B' F' U' L F R2 B 
7. 32.02 F' D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' L U' L2 B' R F' 
8. 36.44 R2 B2 U' R' D2 R' D2 R' U2 R2 F2 R F2 L F' U2 R' B D' F2 L' 
9. (38.65) F U' R D' L' U' F' L' R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F' U2 F2 U2 F R' 
10. 28.89 D' R' B L2 U2 B F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 R B' L' F2 D F R'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 2, 2022)

OH PB YEEEEEEEEEEESSSS

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-02
single: 16.87

Time List:
1. 16.87 U B' R2 U2 L B2 U2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R' F' L' F2 L D' U' L'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 2, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> 2x2 was good, became more consistent with my new valk 2m. But im still sub 4.5


WHERE DID YOU FIND THE VALK 2 M?


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 2, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> WHERE DID YOU FIND THE VALK 2 M?


hehehehe. I went to cubewerkz last week and just so happened I spotted a valk 2m and immediately grabbed it. It was the last one lol


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 2, 2022)

Pyraminx PB lol


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-02
single: 3.73

Time List:
1. 3.73 U' B' L R B' R' B' U r' b


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 2, 2022)

Pyraminx

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-02
avg of 5: 6.29

Time List:
1. 5.08 L R U L B' U R U' L' r 
2. (8.26) R' L' B L' B L' R U' 
3. 5.96 R B U L' B' L U R' u 
4. 7.84 B L' R' L U B' U B l b' u' 
5. (4.89) L R' L U' L U L' U' u

and a PB
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-02
single: 3.73

Time List:
1. 3.73 U' B' L R B' R' B' U r' b 

I got 2 PBs in a row lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 2, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> and a PB
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-02
> single: 3.73
> 
> ...


dang, you got pb same time as me lol

i got 5.02 on that scram


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 2, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> dang, you got pb same time as me lol
> 
> i got 5.02 on that scram


coincidence? I think not


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 2, 2022)

Spoiler: 3x3 ao50



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-02
avg of 50: 14.37

Time List:
1. 15.20 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 R' U' F' R' U' B2 F' L
2. 13.72 D R2 F2 D2 U2 L' D2 R F2 D2 L U2 R F' L' U R D B' U R2
3. 12.71 F' D2 F D2 F' L2 U2 F L2 R2 F' R2 U B D R F2 D' F D U2
4. 14.87 F' D' F B R2 U2 D' L' D2 F2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 D2 F R'
5. 14.60 B' D2 R' L F R B2 D' R2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 F' U2 L'
6. (16.39) U B L2 B' U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 R' U2 R2 U L D' U2 F'
7. 14.42 B2 U' F' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 L' D' U L2 R2 B U'
8. (11.62) L' F D2 F' R U' F' D2 L2 U R2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' L U2
9. 13.54 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U R' D U B' L' D2 R B' U
10. 14.47 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 D F L R' U F2 L' R' U' F' R2
11. 12.19 U B L2 B R U2 B' R' F2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 U
12. 16.11 F2 U F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R2 D' L' F2 U' L2 F' R' B' F' L2 B2
13. (16.68) D B2 D2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 R B U B' D2 L2 U2 F
14. 14.11 L' D' R B' U2 L' U' D2 R U2 F2 B2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 B2 L' B' D
15. 14.27 D' B2 U L2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 U' R B F2 U B D L' F' D
16. 15.42 R U2 D2 L' U' F U' B F2 U2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 L2
17. 14.39 U' D2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 L' F2 D R2 U F' D B2 L F2
18. 14.68 D F B R' B' U' L U2 B' F2 R U2 F2 R B2 L' F2 L2 B2 R'
19. 13.93 U' R2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D2 U2 F' L' D B2 U2 B F' D' B'
20. 16.01 R2 F U2 F2 D2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 R B2 U' L2 F' U2 L D' R'
21. 14.84 F' L B2 U R B D2 F' U' F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U R2
22. 15.20 D' R B2 D' F2 L2 B' U F2 U2 L2 D2 L' B2 L B2 L' B2 L2 F
23. 14.13 L B D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F D2 F' R' B' L U F L2 D L' B2
24. 14.71 U2 R2 F2 R' B L' U' R D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 F L2 B R2 L2
25. (11.26) B2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 B F' U F D B' L D' F' L'
26. 14.53 U2 L' U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 R' U F' U' L2 R' F' L2 B' L'
27. 13.75 F' R' F B' R F R' U' L U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 U F2 U B2
28. (10.73) D2 L2 B' D2 F D2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' D F R D U2 B' R B' D
29. 15.38 U2 R2 D R2 U L2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 R D2 B' L' U2 R2 F' D B R'
30. 15.10 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F L' B2 D2 F D R2 D' F
31. 13.09 B2 U2 F D B2 R' U D F R F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 L'
32. 15.61 L' B R2 D2 F2 R' U2 R B2 L2 D2 F R U B2 L' R2 U'
33. 15.89 L' B L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 F L B' U B' D' R
34. 14.57 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U' B R B2 F2 R2 B D U'
35. (16.25) B2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 D' F2 R2 U B' L2 U F' U F' U R D'
36. 12.95 U B D2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 F D2 U L R' D2 L D R' B
37. 13.82 B2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 R' D B U F D2 L' D R'
38. 13.26 F R F2 R D2 U2 R B2 L D2 F2 R' D2 U' F' D2 R D' R2 F2 L'
39. 13.55 R' B2 D2 L U2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 U' F' L R2 B' U F' L' B
40. 15.58 D' B2 L D2 B2 R2 F' L' U F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U L2 D2 F2 L U
41. 13.53 D2 B' L D' U' B2 R2 D2 U B2 U' L2 U2 R B L' F2 L' F L'
42. 13.03 F R D' B' R L B' D' U2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 F B2 U2 R2 F' L2
43. 14.25 U R2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' R' B' D2 R2 U' B' D F' D
44. 15.19 L' U' D2 R' U L D B U R2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U D' B2 R2
45. 15.21 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D U2 F2 D2 U' F' U L D' R' U2 B R F'
46. 13.16 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 F L2 B' R2 F R2 U' B' R F' R' B L' D' R'
47. 14.57 R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U R2 D' L' B' L2 D U B L U' R2
48. 14.59 F2 R2 F2 D' U' B2 D' F2 L2 D B U R' B2 D U' B L2 D U
49. 13.29 B2 D2 L U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B D2 L D U' R' F L' U2 F
50. 14.99 D F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U R2 L B' L U' F D' U' L' D'



I finally figured out the spoiler function


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 2, 2022)

2x2 pb ao5 yesgooooooo

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-02
avg of 5: 2.59

Time List:
1. 3.98 R F R2 F R2 F' U F' U
2. 1.82 F R' F2 R' F' R2 F' U' F'
3. 1.96 R U R2 U' R U R U' F'
4. (4.21) U2 F2 R F' U' F U F2 U
5. (1.36) U2 R F' R' U F R' U R2

3 1 second solves in a row lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 2, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> 2x2 pb ao5 yesgooooooo
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-02
> avg of 5: 2.59
> ...


Good job


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 2, 2022)

2.90, 1.91, 1.33, 3.16, 1.63= 2.15 ao5

what are these


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 6, 2022)

nigel told me to change to duck pfp so yeah i did it. 

pls like this post if you think its nice


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 6, 2022)

3x3 PB ao5!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-06
avg of 5: 12.58

Time List:
1. (11.78) U' B' L' D2 L' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' U' B' D' B U' R' 
2. 12.79 B2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U F' U' L2 B F U2 
3. 12.66 B U' F B L' D' B' L B U2 B2 R2 U2 B D2 F2 B' U2 R2 L' 
4. (15.88) R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U' B' R F L' U F' R2 U' L2 R2 
5. 12.30 U D' L' U2 R2 F' D B' L2 F2 B2 U B2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 6, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> 3x3 PB ao5!
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-06
> avg of 5: 12.58
> ...


exactly 1 second off mine


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 7, 2022)

i did 10 yellow cross solves because im trying to be colour neutral with yellow and white


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-07
avg of 10: 18.41

Time List:
1. (14.26) L F' D' F' D' L2 F U2 F2 U2 R U2 R' L' U2 R2 U' F 
2. 23.47 R2 B2 U F2 U L2 D' U' B2 U' B D2 F L' B2 R2 D U' L' R 
3. 15.30 F D F2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 U2 L U F L2 B D R 
4. 16.04 R F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D L2 U2 R2 L D2 F R D B L' D B' 
5. 19.63 B' R2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 U F2 R' F L' D R' F' L' F 
6. 17.32 U' R U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U F2 U B' L2 R' D' B F L2 U' 
7. (23.63) U L' U2 R' B2 L' B2 L2 D2 R' D2 R D F U2 F2 U R U 
8. 20.60 F2 U' F R' D2 B2 L F R' U R2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 B L2 U2 F' 
9. 15.97 U' B2 D' R B2 R' F' D' F2 D2 R F2 L' D2 L U2 R L U2 D2 
10. 18.94 D B U2 L' B' U' B D2 L' F' D2 F' R2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 B'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 7, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> exactly 1 second off mine


1 second faster or slower


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 7, 2022)

this is one of the luckiest scramble i have ever seen but i did not get a PB


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-07
single: 11.97

Time List:
1. 11.97 R B2 L' U F U2 L F' L2 D2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 B2 R'

XCROSS DONE FOR YOU?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 7, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> 1 second faster or slower


slower


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 7, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> this is one of the luckiest scramble i have ever seen but i did not get a PB
> 
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-07
> ...


thats not an x cross


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 8, 2022)

pogchamp 1.42


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-08
single: 1.42

Time List:
1. 1.42 U' F2 U' R' U2 R' F' U2 F'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 8, 2022)

i did skewb


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-08
avg of 10: 17.73

Time List:
1. 19.25 B U R L R' L B' U' 
2. 18.32 L' U R' L' B L' B' L' U' 
3. 20.29 U L' B' U' L U' B R' B' 
4. 18.48 U B' U B R' B R' L' 
5. 16.93 B R' L U' B L' B' U L' 
6. 17.32 B' U' B U R L R' L B 
7. (20.60) R' B U' L' R B' U' L' B' 
8. 13.36 B' L B' R B R' L' R 
9. 17.85 U' B' L' R U L U R 
10. (11.48) B' L R L B' L R' U'

nigel r u proud of me


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 8, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> nigel r u proud of me


get sub 10!!!!!


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 8, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> get sub 10!!!!!


I think


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 9, 2022)

skewb PB yay i think im getting addicted to skewb

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-09
single: 7.91

Time List:
1. 7.91 U B' L R' U' R' B L' R'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 9, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> skewb PB yay i think im getting addicted to skewb
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-09
> single: 7.91
> ...


I got 3.14


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 12, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I got 3.14


pi lol


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-16
single: 1.77

Time List:
1. 1.77 U' F' R F2 R' F2 R2 U R2
it may seem unlucky but if you do the first layer right, you get a LL skip


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 16, 2022)

Spoiler: 2x2 PB ao100 4.11



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-16
avg of 100: 4.11

Time List:
1. 3.29 R F R' U2 R F U' R F 
2. 3.39 R U R2 U' F2 R U' R F2 
3. 4.30 U' F U' F2 U F2 U R F 
4. (6.52) U R F R2 U2 R' U' F R2 
5. 4.80 F' R2 F R' U R' F U R F2 
6. 3.31 R2 F R' F U2 F' R U2 F2 
7. 3.90 F2 R' U F' R2 U2 F' U2 F' 
8. 2.78 F R2 F R F2 R U' F2 U2 
9. 4.16 R' U R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' 
10. 4.79 U F2 U R' F U' R F2 R2 
11. 5.25 F2 R' U' R U2 F U' R2 F' U' 
12. 3.97 R' U' F' R2 U2 F R2 F' U 
13. 3.70 U' F2 U F' U2 F' U' F' R 
14. 5.86 U2 R2 F' U' R U2 F2 U' R' F 
15. (6.40) F' U2 F' R2 F' U R' U2 F' R' 
16. 4.10 R2 U' F' R' U F R' U2 F 
17. 4.19 R' U F2 U F R2 U2 R' F 
18. 3.80 F R' U' F2 U' R2 F U' R' F' 
19. 5.05 U2 R' F2 R' F2 U R' U' F2 
20. 4.29 U R2 U F2 U R' U F' U2 F' 
21. 3.24 R F2 U2 R U R' U2 R F' 
22. 4.23 F U2 R F R F2 R F U' F' 
23. 4.36 F' U2 R F' R F2 R2 F' R2 
24. (2.16) R2 F' U2 R' F R2 F U R2 
25. 4.12 F R F2 R F U' F2 U R 
26. 5.15 U' R F U F' U R' F2 R' 
27. 4.98 U2 F' U R2 U R' F' U R' U' 
28. (2.41) U R U2 R2 F U' F' U2 F2 
29. 3.08 F2 R U F' U2 R F R' U2 
30. 3.67 R2 U R2 F' R U2 R U R' 
31. 4.09 U F U2 F R U2 F' R' F' 
32. (6.53) F2 R F' R' F' U2 F2 R U' 
33. 4.08 U R U F R F R U' F 
34. 3.14 R F U' F' U F' R U' R' U' 
35. 4.81 R' U R2 U2 F U' F R' U2 
36. 4.70 U' R F2 R' U R' F R' U 
37. 3.32 F R F' R2 U' F U2 F' U2 
38. 5.40 R' U' R2 F2 R' U R2 F' U2 
39. (6.10) F2 R2 F R' U' R2 U' F R' U' 
40. 4.56 F U2 R' U2 R' F' R2 U2 F2 
41. 5.20 U F' R' F R F' U2 R F 
42. 4.11 U' F2 R F2 U' R' F2 R F2 
43. 4.38 F2 R U' F' U' F R F2 R' 
44. 3.85 R' U' F2 R' F R2 F' R' U' 
45. 3.11 U2 F R' U R U2 R F2 U2 R2 
46. 5.11 R2 U F R' F U2 R' F' R' F2 
47. 3.65 F U2 F R2 F' R U F2 R' 
48. 4.22 F U2 R2 F R2 U' F' U' F' 
49. 3.45 U' R' U2 F' R2 U2 F U F' 
50. 4.26 R2 F' U2 F U R2 U' R' U' 
51. 4.32 U' F' U F U' F U R' U' 
52. 3.30 F2 R U2 R U' R2 U F' R' 
53. 3.60 U' F' U F2 R F' U2 R2 U' 
54. 4.17 R2 U R F R2 F R2 F' R U2 
55. 4.00 F' U R' F R2 F U2 F' R2 
56. 4.84 F' R2 F' U2 F2 U2 R' U' R 
57. 3.29 F R U R2 F' R F2 U2 R' 
58. 3.30 R2 F R2 F R' F' U' R2 F 
59. 4.60 R F' U R2 U F' U2 F2 R2 
60. 4.08 F U' R2 U R' F U' F2 R2 
61. 4.69 R' F U R2 U2 F' R2 F U' 
62. 5.02 U F2 U' R F' R' F' U2 F2 
63. 4.01 F2 U R U R2 F2 R' F2 U' 
64. 4.32 U2 F U2 F2 U' R' F U2 F' 
65. 3.58 F R F' R F2 U' R2 U R' F2 
66. 4.00 F U' R2 U F2 R F U F 
67. (6.19) U2 R' F' U2 F' R F U' R' 
68. 3.27 U' F U' F2 U' R U2 F' U 
69. 3.94 F' U2 R2 U' F U2 R' F2 R2 
70. 5.89 R2 U2 R' F' R' F' U2 F' R' 
71. 4.75 F R' U R2 F' U' F' U F2 
72. (2.22) R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 R' F' 
73. 2.85 U R U2 R' U2 F R' F' U 
74. 3.30 F U' R F2 R' U F U' F' 
75. 4.64 F' U F' U2 F' R2 U R' F2 
76. 3.18 F U2 R2 F R' U R' U R F2 
77. 3.85 R2 U F U2 F' U2 F2 R U' F' 
78. 2.66 F2 U' R F' U2 F' R2 U R2 
79. 5.37 U' R2 F' R U2 F R2 F' R2 
80. 4.49 U R2 F' R2 U2 R' U' F' R' 
81. 4.52 U2 F' U' R2 F U' F2 U2 R 
82. 5.07 R F' U R2 F' U F2 R2 U 
83. (1.77) U' F' R F2 R' F2 R2 U R2 
84. 3.11 R' U F U' F2 U R2 U' R 
85. 5.08 F R' U2 F U2 F R U' F2 R' 
86. 3.99 F U' F2 R F' U F' U' R 
87. 3.61 F' R' F R2 F2 U2 F' R F2 R' 
88. 3.39 R2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R F' R2 F' 
89. 4.61 R2 F U' R2 F U R2 F2 R' F 
90. 3.89 R U' F U R2 F2 U' R F2 
91. 3.61 R F U' F R U R U2 R 
92. 2.79 U' F' U R F' U R U' F2 
93. 4.11 U F' R F R U2 R U' R2 U' 
94. 3.58 F R' U2 F R' U F' R2 U' R' 
95. 3.45 R2 F2 U F2 R F' R F2 U' 
96. 4.91 F R' U2 F U F2 U' F' R 
97. (2.27) R2 F R U2 F2 U' R U2 F 
98. 5.06 R F R U F2 U2 R F' U' 
99. 4.60 R F U' F' U' R2 F2 U2 F' 
100. 4.00 F' R' F R2 F' U2 R F' U'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-16
avg of 5: 14.09

Time List:
1. 13.74 R2 U' L B2 U2 R D2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 L B D2 B R' B D2 R2 
2. (12.81) D' L' F' B U' R2 D R L2 B2 U' F2 U D2 B2 D' R2 D B 
3. 14.33 R2 D2 L R2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 R F' U2 B' L D L B 
4. (18.25) U2 B' L' D R2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 U R2 B' D' F' R B U' L2 
5. 14.19 D R' B L D' F B L' D F2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 R' F


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 16, 2022)

nvm i got another 2x2 ao100


Spoiler: 2x2 PB ao100 4.07



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-16
avg of 100: 4.07

Time List:
1. 4.10 R2 U' F' R' U F R' U2 F 
2. 4.19 R' U F2 U F R2 U2 R' F 
3. 3.80 F R' U' F2 U' R2 F U' R' F' 
4. 5.05 U2 R' F2 R' F2 U R' U' F2 
5. 4.29 U R2 U F2 U R' U F' U2 F' 
6. 3.24 R F2 U2 R U R' U2 R F' 
7. 4.23 F U2 R F R F2 R F U' F' 
8. 4.36 F' U2 R F' R F2 R2 F' R2 
9. (2.16) R2 F' U2 R' F R2 F U R2 
10. 4.12 F R F2 R F U' F2 U R 
11. 5.15 U' R F U F' U R' F2 R' 
12. 4.98 U2 F' U R2 U R' F' U R' U' 
13. 2.41 U R U2 R2 F U' F' U2 F2 
14. 3.08 F2 R U F' U2 R F R' U2 
15. 3.67 R2 U R2 F' R U2 R U R' 
16. 4.09 U F U2 F R U2 F' R' F' 
17. (6.53) F2 R F' R' F' U2 F2 R U' 
18. 4.08 U R U F R F R U' F 
19. 3.14 R F U' F' U F' R U' R' U' 
20. 4.81 R' U R2 U2 F U' F R' U2 
21. 4.70 U' R F2 R' U R' F R' U 
22. 3.32 F R F' R2 U' F U2 F' U2 
23. 5.40 R' U' R2 F2 R' U R2 F' U2 
24. (6.10) F2 R2 F R' U' R2 U' F R' U' 
25. 4.56 F U2 R' U2 R' F' R2 U2 F2 
26. 5.20 U F' R' F R F' U2 R F 
27. 4.11 U' F2 R F2 U' R' F2 R F2 
28. 4.38 F2 R U' F' U' F R F2 R' 
29. 3.85 R' U' F2 R' F R2 F' R' U' 
30. 3.11 U2 F R' U R U2 R F2 U2 R2 
31. 5.11 R2 U F R' F U2 R' F' R' F2 
32. 3.65 F U2 F R2 F' R U F2 R' 
33. 4.22 F U2 R2 F R2 U' F' U' F' 
34. 3.45 U' R' U2 F' R2 U2 F U F' 
35. 4.26 R2 F' U2 F U R2 U' R' U' 
36. 4.32 U' F' U F U' F U R' U' 
37. 3.30 F2 R U2 R U' R2 U F' R' 
38. 3.60 U' F' U F2 R F' U2 R2 U' 
39. 4.17 R2 U R F R2 F R2 F' R U2 
40. 4.00 F' U R' F R2 F U2 F' R2 
41. 4.84 F' R2 F' U2 F2 U2 R' U' R 
42. 3.29 F R U R2 F' R F2 U2 R' 
43. 3.30 R2 F R2 F R' F' U' R2 F 
44. 4.60 R F' U R2 U F' U2 F2 R2 
45. 4.08 F U' R2 U R' F U' F2 R2 
46. 4.69 R' F U R2 U2 F' R2 F U' 
47. 5.02 U F2 U' R F' R' F' U2 F2 
48. 4.01 F2 U R U R2 F2 R' F2 U' 
49. 4.32 U2 F U2 F2 U' R' F U2 F' 
50. 3.58 F R F' R F2 U' R2 U R' F2 
51. 4.00 F U' R2 U F2 R F U F 
52. (6.19) U2 R' F' U2 F' R F U' R' 
53. 3.27 U' F U' F2 U' R U2 F' U 
54. 3.94 F' U2 R2 U' F U2 R' F2 R2 
55. (5.89) R2 U2 R' F' R' F' U2 F' R' 
56. 4.75 F R' U R2 F' U' F' U F2 
57. (2.22) R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 R' F' 
58. 2.85 U R U2 R' U2 F R' F' U 
59. 3.30 F U' R F2 R' U F U' F' 
60. 4.64 F' U F' U2 F' R2 U R' F2 
61. 3.18 F U2 R2 F R' U R' U R F2 
62. 3.85 R2 U F U2 F' U2 F2 R U' F' 
63. 2.66 F2 U' R F' U2 F' R2 U R2 
64. 5.37 U' R2 F' R U2 F R2 F' R2 
65. 4.49 U R2 F' R2 U2 R' U' F' R' 
66. 4.52 U2 F' U' R2 F U' F2 U2 R 
67. 5.07 R F' U R2 F' U F2 R2 U 
68. (1.77) U' F' R F2 R' F2 R2 U R2 
69. 3.11 R' U F U' F2 U R2 U' R 
70. 5.08 F R' U2 F U2 F R U' F2 R' 
71. 3.99 F U' F2 R F' U F' U' R 
72. 3.61 F' R' F R2 F2 U2 F' R F2 R' 
73. 3.39 R2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R F' R2 F' 
74. 4.61 R2 F U' R2 F U R2 F2 R' F 
75. 3.89 R U' F U R2 F2 U' R F2 
76. 3.61 R F U' F R U R U2 R 
77. 2.79 U' F' U R F' U R U' F2 
78. 4.11 U F' R F R U2 R U' R2 U' 
79. 3.58 F R' U2 F R' U F' R2 U' R' 
80. 3.45 R2 F2 U F2 R F' R F2 U' 
81. 4.91 F R' U2 F U F2 U' F' R 
82. (2.27) R2 F R U2 F2 U' R U2 F 
83. 5.06 R F R U F2 U2 R F' U' 
84. 4.60 R F U' F' U' R2 F2 U2 F' 
85. 4.00 F' R' F R2 F' U2 R F' U' 
86. 4.19 R F' U R2 U' R F' U2 F' U' 
87. (6.96) R' F R U2 R F' R F' R 
88. 4.36 U' F' U R' U F U2 F R' 
89. 3.79 F U F2 R' U R' F' R' F U2 
90. (2.03) F R' F' R2 F R2 F' R2 U2 
91. 3.61 F2 U R' F2 U2 F' R' U' R' 
92. 5.18 U2 F2 U F' R U2 F U' R' 
93. 4.24 F2 U' F R2 U' F2 U R2 F' 
94. 3.64 U2 R' U' F U2 F' R F2 R 
95. 3.92 R2 U' F' R2 F U' R F R' 
96. 3.33 F' U F R' U2 F' U' R2 U2 
97. 4.85 R' F' R' U2 R U2 F' U2 F' 
98. 4.22 R' F' U F' R F R2 F U2 
99. 4.37 U2 F' R U F2 R2 F' R U' 
100. 3.41 F2 U' R2 F' R F R' U F


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 16, 2022)

I KEEP GETTING PB 2X2 AO100 WHAT DO I DO


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 16, 2022)

I got 2 sub 2s while practicing

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-16
single: 1.92

Time List:
1. 1.92 F R' F R' U' R U2 R2 F2


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-16
single: 1.98

Time List:
1. 1.98 R2 F' U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2

a PB ao5


Spoiler: 2.53 PB ao5



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-16
avg of 5: 2.53

Time List:
1. 2.80 R F' U2 F' R' F U' R' F'
2. 2.64 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' R2 F
3. (1.98) R2 F' U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2
4. (3.57) U2 R F U' R2 U F' U F U'
5. 2.14 R2 U2 F2 R U' F2 U2 R F2



a pb ao10



Spoiler: pb ao10 3.05



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-16
avg of 10: 3.05

Time List:
1. 4.25 F' R' U2 R F' U R2 U R
2. 2.80 R F' U2 F' R' F U' R' F'
3. 2.64 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' R2 F
4. (1.98) R2 F' U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2
5. 3.57 U2 R F U' R2 U F' U F U'
6. 2.14 R2 U2 F2 R U' F2 U2 R F2
7. (4.40) F R' U R U2 F' R' U' R'
8. 3.02 U2 F U F U2 R2 F' R' F2
9. 3.11 R F2 U R' U F' R' U2 R' F'
10. 2.90 F2 R F' R2 U R' U' R F'



a pb ao50


Spoiler: 3.79 pb ao50



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-16
avg of 50: 3.79

Time List:
1. 2.88 R' U' F2 U' R2 U' F' U2 R
2. 4.17 U' R2 U' F R' U R F' U2
3. 4.12 F2 U' F2 R' U' R2 U R' U2
4. 4.76 R F2 U2 R F' U' R F' U2
5. 4.73 U R' U F2 R F R2 F2 R2
6. 4.40 R U' F' U2 F U2 F U2 F2
7. 2.87 F' R2 F U F2 R U2 R2 U' F2
8. 3.51 R' F R2 F' U2 R F R' U
9. 2.81 F' R2 U' R F2 R F' U R' U2
10. 4.96 R' F R' U R F' U2 R' F
11. 3.43 R F2 R' F' U' F R2 U' R'
12. 4.17 R2 U2 F' R' U2 R2 U' F' R
13. (5.54) R' F2 U2 R F U' F2 R' U'
14. 4.76 F' R2 U F' U2 R' F2 R' U
15. 3.66 R2 U R2 F' U F' U2 R2 F
16. 2.72 F' R' U' F2 R U' F R U
17. 4.74 R' U' F2 R' F R2 U' R F'
18. 4.25 U' R U2 F R' U2 R' F2 R F'
19. 3.78 U F R' F' R' U2 R' U F2
20. 4.70 U' F2 U' R2 U' F' U' F R'
21. 2.71 U2 F' R U' F2 R' F U' F
22. 4.03 F' R U' F R2 U2 F' R2 U'
23. 4.52 U2 R U' F U' F' R U R
24. 2.40 F R' F2 U2 R' F' R' U R'
25. 4.61 R F' U' F2 R U' R2 F' U'
26. 4.64 U F' U2 F U2 R' U F2 R'
27. 5.22 R2 F' U R' F R2 U' F' U'
28. 2.29 R2 U' R' F U2 F' U2 F' U2
29. 3.81 F U F R' F U F R' U'
30. 3.27 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U F' U2 F
31. 3.87 R' F2 R' F2 U R F' R2 U'
32. 4.22 F' R U' R F2 R2 U' R' U
33. 3.13 U F' R' U2 F U F' U R
34. (5.90) F R' F R2 F U' F2 U2 R'
35. 3.15 U' F2 R F' U R U2 F2 R2
36. (2.04) F' R2 U' F2 R' U' F R2 U2
37. (5.53) R' U' R2 F' U F U2 R' U2
38. 4.38 F' U F2 U F U' R F2 R2
39. 3.69 U2 F' U F2 R2 U' F R' F2
40. 4.86 F' U' F' U2 F R F2 R F2
41. 4.25 F' R' U2 R F' U R2 U R
42. 2.80 R F' U2 F' R' F U' R' F'
43. 2.64 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' R2 F
44. (1.98) R2 F' U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2
45. 3.57 U2 R F U' R2 U F' U F U'
46. (2.14) R2 U2 F2 R U' F2 U2 R F2
47. 4.40 F R' U R U2 F' R' U' R'
48. 3.02 U2 F U F U2 R2 F' R' F2
49. 3.11 R F2 U R' U F' R' U2 R' F'
50. 2.90 F2 R F' R2 U R' U' R F'




a pb ao100


Spoiler: 3.90 pb ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-16
avg of 100: 3.90

Time List:
1. (5.96) R U2 F2 R U F2 R F R2
2. 5.28 F2 U2 F' U R2 F2 U2 F' U'
3. 3.01 R' U R' U F2 U F' R U2
4. 3.36 F' R2 F U' R' F2 U R U
5. 3.67 U F2 R F' U R' F U' R2
6. 2.85 F' U F U R' U F2 U' R F'
7. 4.66 U2 R2 U R U' F U F U'
8. 3.44 U' R F' U' R2 U' F' R F
9. 5.52 R2 F2 U F' U' R2 U' R2 F
10. 4.22 U2 R U R' F R' F R' F
11. 3.75 U R F U2 R' F' R2 F U'
12. (6.62) F' R F2 R F' U' R2 U' F2 R2
13. 3.50 F' R U' R F2 U F' U2 R'
14. 3.41 U R' U2 R2 F U' F' U' R'
15. 3.20 R F R2 F U' F2 U' R' U'
16. 2.53 F' R F2 R' U F U' R2 U'
17. 2.71 R2 U' F' R2 U R' F' U2 F2 R'
18. 3.60 U' R' F U2 F' R U2 F2 R
19. 3.64 R' U R2 F2 U' R U2 R2 F2
20. 3.83 R' U F U R2 F U' F2 R'
21. 3.93 U R2 F' U R' U R' F' U
22. (5.81) U2 F' R U' F' U R2 U2 F2
23. 4.91 U' R F U F2 R2 U' R2 U' F'
24. 4.36 F2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U' R'
25. 3.61 F2 U R U2 R F R2 U' R2
26. 3.11 R' U R U' F2 R U' R F
27. 3.84 R' U R2 F' R2 F' U F' U2 F'
28. 3.71 F2 R2 F' R' U2 R F2 U2 F'
29. 3.67 F2 U R F' R2 U R' U' F'
30. 3.57 U F' R2 F' U' F U F U
31. 4.84 F2 R' U2 R U R2 F' R F2
32. 3.62 F R' F2 R U2 R U2 F R F2
33. 3.70 U F' U' F2 R2 F' R' F R F2
34. 3.59 F' R U2 F U' R' F U F2
35. 2.88 R' U' F2 U' R2 U' F' U2 R
36. 4.17 U' R2 U' F R' U R F' U2
37. 4.12 F2 U' F2 R' U' R2 U R' U2
38. 4.76 R F2 U2 R F' U' R F' U2
39. 4.73 U R' U F2 R F R2 F2 R2
40. 4.40 R U' F' U2 F U2 F U2 F2
41. 2.87 F' R2 F U F2 R U2 R2 U' F2
42. 3.51 R' F R2 F' U2 R F R' U
43. 2.81 F' R2 U' R F2 R F' U R' U2
44. 4.96 R' F R' U R F' U2 R' F
45. 3.43 R F2 R' F' U' F R2 U' R'
46. 4.17 R2 U2 F' R' U2 R2 U' F' R
47. (5.54) R' F2 U2 R F U' F2 R' U'
48. 4.76 F' R2 U F' U2 R' F2 R' U
49. 3.66 R2 U R2 F' U F' U2 R2 F
50. 2.72 F' R' U' F2 R U' F R U
51. 4.74 R' U' F2 R' F R2 U' R F'
52. 4.25 U' R U2 F R' U2 R' F2 R F'
53. 3.78 U F R' F' R' U2 R' U F2
54. 4.70 U' F2 U' R2 U' F' U' F R'
55. 2.71 U2 F' R U' F2 R' F U' F
56. 4.03 F' R U' F R2 U2 F' R2 U'
57. 4.52 U2 R U' F U' F' R U R
58. 2.40 F R' F2 U2 R' F' R' U R'
59. 4.61 R F' U' F2 R U' R2 F' U'
60. 4.64 U F' U2 F U2 R' U F2 R'
61. 5.22 R2 F' U R' F R2 U' F' U'
62. (2.29) R2 U' R' F U2 F' U2 F' U2
63. 3.81 F U F R' F U F R' U'
64. 3.27 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U F' U2 F
65. 3.87 R' F2 R' F2 U R F' R2 U'
66. 4.22 F' R U' R F2 R2 U' R' U
67. 3.13 U F' R' U2 F U F' U R
68. (5.90) F R' F R2 F U' F2 U2 R'
69. 3.15 U' F2 R F' U R U2 F2 R2
70. (2.04) F' R2 U' F2 R' U' F R2 U2
71. 5.53 R' U' R2 F' U F U2 R' U2
72. 4.38 F' U F2 U F U' R F2 R2
73. 3.69 U2 F' U F2 R2 U' F R' F2
74. 4.86 F' U' F' U2 F R F2 R F2
75. 4.25 F' R' U2 R F' U R2 U R
76. 2.80 R F' U2 F' R' F U' R' F'
77. 2.64 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' R2 F
78. (1.98) R2 F' U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2
79. 3.57 U2 R F U' R2 U F' U F U'
80. (2.14) R2 U2 F2 R U' F2 U2 R F2
81. 4.40 F R' U R U2 F' R' U' R'
82. 3.02 U2 F U F U2 R2 F' R' F2
83. 3.11 R F2 U R' U F' R' U2 R' F'
84. 2.90 F2 R F' R2 U R' U' R F'
85. 4.41 U' F U2 F R2 F' U' R' U'
86. 4.55 R F' R F' R2 U R' F2 R'
87. 5.07 R2 U2 F R2 F' R U2 F2 R F'
88. 3.83 F R' F U F2 U F2 R U
89. 4.27 U' F2 R' U R' U2 F2 U' R
90. 4.44 U' R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2
91. 3.48 U F2 R2 U2 F' U' R U F2
92. 4.30 U' R' F R2 F' U F2 U' F2
93. 4.95 F' U F2 R2 U' R U' F2 U2
94. 3.59 R2 U2 F' U' F R2 U' R2 U2
95. 4.88 U2 R' F R F' R' U' F2 R
96. 4.54 F' R2 F' U F2 U' F' R2 F
97. 4.78 F2 U2 F U2 F U2 R' F U
98. 3.08 R2 F R' U' R F' R' U F'
99. 4.13 R U R' U2 R' U' R' F2 R2
100. (1.92) F R' F R' U' R U2 R2 F2



i got PB on all averages


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 17, 2022)

i got another pn ao100 but this time im too lazy to list times i will just say
3.87 ao100

and I got another sub 2 solve
1.98 U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U' R' U'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 17, 2022)

ANOTHER SUB 2

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-17
single: 1.75

Time List:
1. 1.75 F' R' U2 R' F R2 F' U R


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 17, 2022)

my sub 2 list

1. 1.26 U2 R2 U R U' R U2 R2 U2
2. 1.01 F U2 F2 R U2 F U2 R' U'
3. 1.42 U' F2 U' R' U2 R' F' U2 F'
4 1.36 U2 R F' R' U F R' U R2
5. 1.96 R U R2 U' R U R U' F'
6. 1.82 F R' F2 R' F' R2 F' U' F'
7. 1.77 U' F' R F2 R' F2 R2 U R2
8. 1.98 R2 F' U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2
9. 1.98 U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U' R' U'
10. 1.75 F' R' U2 R' F R2 F' U R


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 17, 2022)

ANOTHER ONE AGAIN
|Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-17
single: 1.89

Time List:
1. 1.89 F2 R' F' R F' U2 F' U' F'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 17, 2022)

my sub 2 list (updated)

1. 1.26 U2 R2 U R U' R U2 R2 U2
2. 1.01 F U2 F2 R U2 F U2 R' U'
3. 1.42 U' F2 U' R' U2 R' F' U2 F'
4 1.36 U2 R F' R' U F R' U R2
5. 1.96 R U R2 U' R U R U' F'
6. 1.82 F R' F2 R' F' R2 F' U' F'
7. 1.77 U' F' R F2 R' F2 R2 U R2
8. 1.98 R2 F' U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2
9. 1.98 U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U' R' U'
10. 1.75 F' R' U2 R' F R2 F' U R
11. 1.89 F2 R' F' R F' U2 F' U' F'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 17, 2022)

welp thats another addition to sub 2 list
1.61 F U R U' F R2 F' R F



my sub 2 list (updated)

1. 1.26 U2 R2 U R U' R U2 R2 U2
2. 1.01 F U2 F2 R U2 F U2 R' U'
3. 1.42 U' F2 U' R' U2 R' F' U2 F'
4 1.36 U2 R F' R' U F R' U R2
5. 1.96 R U R2 U' R U R U' F'
6. 1.82 F R' F2 R' F' R2 F' U' F'
7. 1.77 U' F' R F2 R' F2 R2 U R2
8. 1.98 R2 F' U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2
9. 1.98 U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U' R' U'
10. 1.75 F' R' U2 R' F R2 F' U R
11. 1.89 F2 R' F' R F' U2 F' U' F'
12. 1.61 F U R U' F R2 F' R F

im getting better


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 17, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> welp thats another addition to sub 2 list
> 1.61 F U R U' F R2 F' R F
> 
> 
> ...


me: *cries in only getting 1 sub 2 today*


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 18, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> me: *cries in only getting 1 sub 2 today*


It's been like two hours since I woke up and I have gotten a sub-2 ao12 today lol with a .69 single


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 5, 2022)

exams are over im back


Spoiler: 2x2 4.27 ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-05
avg of 100: 4.27

Time List:
1. (2.25) R' F U2 R' U R U' F2 U' R' 
2. (6.67) R' U F R U2 F' U R' F' 
3. 4.12 U F2 U F' R' U F' U' F2 U 
4. 2.97 R' U2 R' U2 F' R F2 U R' U2 
5. 4.10 F' U F2 R' U' R F' R F' 
6. 3.92 R F U' R U' R U2 F' R' 
7. 4.76 F2 U R' U2 F U' F' R' F 
8. 4.23 F' R' U2 R F' U F2 U' F 
9. 3.64 F R2 F R2 F' R2 U' F U2 
10. 2.96 F U2 R' U F' R U F U 
11. 5.05 R U R2 U2 F' U' F R' U' F' 
12. 5.15 R2 F U' R F' U R' F R 
13. (5.92) U R2 U F U2 F2 U2 R U' 
14. 3.70 U2 F2 U' R' F U' F U' F2 
15. 3.85 F2 R2 F R' F U2 R2 F U2 
16. 2.99 R' F' U R2 F2 U R U F' 
17. 3.10 U R2 U' R2 F U2 F R' F2 R2 
18. 4.91 F2 U2 F' R F' R F R' U2 
19. 3.68 R' U' R2 U' F' U R U2 R F' 
20. 4.96 F2 U' R2 F2 U R U2 F' R2 
21. 3.70 R U F2 U F U2 F' R U2 
22. 4.94 F' R' U R U' R' F2 R' U' 
23. 4.77 F R2 U F R2 F U' R' U 
24. 3.76 U2 R2 U2 F' R U F U2 R 
25. 5.54 U2 F' R2 F' U F' R2 F' U 
26. 3.82 F' U R U' R' F' U' F U2 
27. (1.89) R U2 R' F U F R' U' F' 
28. 4.77 F U' R' F2 R F' R F' R F' 
29. 4.92 F2 R2 F2 U' F U' F U' R' 
30. 4.64 U F U' R U2 F2 R' F' R 
31. 4.36 F R' F U2 F' U' F' R2 U2 
32. 4.43 F2 R2 U' R' U' F2 R2 F2 R' 
33. 4.40 F2 U F' R U R' F U' R 
34. 4.70 F2 R' F' R2 U2 F' R' U F 
35. 4.84 F R' U' R2 U F2 R' U2 F' 
36. 3.96 U R F' R' F R2 U' R' U2 
37. 4.75 F R F' R F' U2 F' U' F R 
38. 4.49 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U F U2 R 
39. 5.03 R' U2 R U2 R F R' F' R 
40. 4.90 F2 R F U' F R2 F' R F 
41. 4.22 U2 F2 U F2 U' F R U' F' R' 
42. 2.91 R' F2 U' R' U' R U' F U' F' 
43. 5.53 U R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 
44. 4.84 U2 F' U2 R F' U' R2 F2 R' 
45. (2.46) U2 R U R' U R U2 R2 U2 
46. 3.90 U R2 F' R2 F U2 R' F2 R' F' 
47. 5.11 F2 U R' F' U R' F2 R U 
48. (5.76) F' U F2 U R' U F2 U F2 
49. 4.81 R' F' U F2 R' U F' R' F' 
50. 3.58 F' U F2 U F' U2 F R F' 
51. 3.82 F2 R U' R2 F2 U F' R' F2 
52. 3.58 F R F2 U' R2 U2 F' U' R2 
53. 4.52 R F2 U2 F' U2 R' F U2 F' U' 
54. 3.07 R F' U2 R U R' U F' U2 
55. 5.08 F2 U2 R' F' U' F2 R2 U F' R' 
56. 4.25 U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 U R' U2 
57. 3.49 R F R F2 U' R2 U' R U' 
58. 3.44 U2 F' R' U F2 R' U' F U' 
59. 4.49 F2 R F U' F U' F' U2 F2 R2 
60. 4.16 U2 R F' R2 F R2 U' R F 
61. 3.78 U F' R F2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 R' 
62. 4.36 R2 F2 R F' U' F2 U R2 F' 
63. 3.56 U2 F2 R2 F U2 R' U R2 U2 
64. 3.77 F' U2 F R' U2 R U2 R' U' 
65. 4.37 F2 U' R' F' R2 U F' R F 
66. 4.28 R' U R' U2 F R' F U' F 
67. 4.17 F R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' 
68. 4.38 R2 F R' U' F' R' U2 R2 F' 
69. 5.05 R2 U F U' R2 F R' U2 F' 
70. 3.56 F' U' F R F R' U2 R' U 
71. 3.94 R F' U2 F R2 F R U2 R' 
72. 4.76 F2 R2 F U' R U' R U2 R' 
73. 4.10 R2 F2 R' F' R' U R' U R2 
74. 4.34 U' R' F R U' F R U' R' 
75. 4.88 R' U F2 U F2 U' F' R' F' 
76. 3.99 R U2 R U2 R F U R2 U2 
77. 3.60 U2 F2 R F U2 R' U F' R' 
78. 3.83 F R' F R' F U2 F R2 F' 
79. 4.70 R' U' F' U' F2 U' R2 U' F R' 
80. 4.80 F2 R' U R2 F2 R' F' U' R' 
81. 4.51 F2 U2 R2 F' U F2 U' R2 F 
82. 5.33 U' F2 R F2 U' R' F2 U' R' 
83. 4.46 R2 F2 R' U F U R2 F2 U2 
84. (2.55) U R2 U' F' U2 F U' R F' U2 
85. 4.84 R' U2 F R2 U' F' R F2 R 
86. 3.69 R2 F U R2 U' R2 U' F' R 
87. (6.12) U R F2 R' U2 R U' R2 U' 
88. 4.64 U F' R' U2 F2 U' R2 F' R 
89. (5.59) R' U R' U' R2 F R' U F' 
90. (2.60) R2 U' F U' F' U2 R2 F2 R' 
91. 4.71 U2 R' U R' F U2 F' R F' 
92. 4.55 F U' F' R U2 F' U2 F2 R' 
93. 3.58 U2 F' R' U2 F R U R2 F' R' 
94. 4.15 U' R2 F U2 F' R U2 F' U 
95. 5.37 F' U R' U' F U F' U2 F2 
96. 3.48 U2 R' U F2 R' U' F' R U2 
97. 3.74 F R F R' F R' F R' F' 
98. 3.93 F' R2 F' R' F2 R U2 R2 U' 
99. 5.12 R F R' F2 R U' F2 R F' R' 
100. 4.41 F2 U2 F U' F R2 U2 R' F' U'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 12, 2022)

i just got the tornado v3 and almost got a pb ao5 with it

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-12
avg of 5: 12.97

Time List:
1. (10.24) U' L2 B' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R D' B' U' F' R' U2 F 
2. 12.64 R2 F' D' L2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 D2 F' R' U L F D' F R2 
3. 13.24 B D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 R' D2 F L F' R2 F' D' B' L 
4. (14.69) F2 B R F2 D' B2 D B U R D2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 L F2 R 
5. 13.02 U2 L' B' U R' B U B2 L' F' L2 F2 D2 B' D2 B U2 F' D2 B


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 12, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> i just got the tornado v3 and almost got a pb ao5 with it
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-12
> avg of 5: 12.97
> ...


also got almost pb 3 times


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 12, 2022)

my settings on tornado v3 flagship
tensions 2
springs 4
magnets 3

stability with good corner cutting and a sprinkle of flex


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 12, 2022)

pure sub 4

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-12
avg of 5: 3.69

Time List:
1. (3.94) R' U R F2 R' F' R2 F' R 
2. 3.73 R U2 R' F' R2 F2 R' U' R2 
3. 3.42 F2 U R' F R' U' F R2 U' R2 
4. (3.30) U2 F R F' R' U' R' U2 F' 
5. 3.93 U' F U2 F2 R' U' F U2 F' R'

my life is accomplished


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 12, 2022)

yeeeee

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-12
avg of 5: 13.37

Time List:
1. 12.88 B2 L2 F2 R U2 B2 D2 F2 L D2 B2 L2 U' F D2 U2 F2 L' R' D 
2. 12.94 R' U' F U2 L B' R2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 D2 L2 D2 F B2 R2 
3. (11.30) U R' L2 F R2 F L D2 L2 F2 U2 D2 F U2 D2 R2 F B 
4. 14.29 D2 B R' D F2 U' L2 F D2 R' F2 R U2 R U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 
5. (15.59) B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 D B2 U L F U2 R' F' U' R B R'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 13, 2022)

i just learned 3 2 3 4x4 edge pairing
now i will do a ao5


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 13, 2022)

nvm my cube popped

4x4s are so hard to assemble


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 13, 2022)

finally its fixed


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 13, 2022)

*pops again*
*tries to quickly fix it*
*makes it worse*
*stops timer*
*performs plastic surgery*


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 13, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> *pops again*
> *tries to quickly fix it*
> *makes it worse*
> *stops timer*
> *performs surgery*


MGC moment


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 13, 2022)

my blood sweat tears lube and plastic

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-13
avg of 5: 1:43.58

Time List:
1. (2:07.04) F U' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R' B' R' U' B2 U' B2 F Fw2 Uw2 D L2 U2 Rw2 F' Rw2 F' Uw2 D2 B2 D2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 F' U' L2 Uw' Rw' B' Uw2 L D2 Rw 
2. 1:47.45 F' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U' F2 R' F' R2 F2 D' U' R B F' Fw2 U' Rw2 Uw2 U Fw2 D B L2 U Fw2 F' R2 Rw' U' L' D' R Uw' F L2 Fw Rw L2 Fw' B' 
3. 1:44.15 F L2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' U' R2 U' B' U R F' D L' U' F2 L2 Rw2 F Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 B D' B2 L2 B Rw2 D' Rw R F R' Uw Fw L' Uw2 R' U2 Fw D' 
4. 1:39.15 D' B' R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 D F2 B L B' U R' D B2 Rw2 Fw2 L' Uw2 U F2 L' D F2 Uw2 D' Fw' L2 U Rw2 U' L' D' Uw Fw Rw Uw' R L2 
5. (1:36.09) U L U2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U B' L B' D' F' D' B' Fw2 U B Uw2 Rw2 L2 U Fw2 D' U B2 D2 Rw' D2 U' F' Uw2 D Fw' Uw2 Rw' L' B2 F2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 13, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> my blood sweat tears lube and plastic
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-13
> avg of 5: 1:43.58
> ...


your sig says youre sub 1:30


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> MGC moment


even when its a meilong 4m


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> your sig says youre sub 1:30


true


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 13, 2022)

what i think about 323
if i practice it more, i will be sub 1: 20
it is very effecient
it is easy to learn


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 13, 2022)

everyone who does 4x4 should learn 3-2-3


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 13, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> everyone who does 4x4 should learn 3-2-3


laughs in hoya


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> laughs in hoya


You clearly do not understand Hoya. Hoya users primarily use 3-2-3 edge pairing. After the cross is complete both methods are completely identical.


noob


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 15, 2022)

i use reduction lmao


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 15, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> i use reduction lmao


ew


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 15, 2022)

ew


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 15, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-15
avg of 5: 13.37

Time List:
1. (14.88) R' U' F' L D' F2 R' U R U2 B2 L F2 U2 F2 L' D2 R2 L U2 D 
2. (12.39) D' L' R2 B' R2 F U2 B2 D2 B U2 B' R2 U' L' F2 R2 B2 L2 R' 
3. 14.01 D L2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 R' F D' R' B' D2 B' D' L' 
4. 13.37 U R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U B L' U2 B' R U' L' B2 U 
5. 12.73 D2 F2 L2 B D2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 B' L F U' L2 D2 F L' D2 B|

a very nice ao5


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 15, 2022)

did i just get a pb ao5 and not notice?


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-15
avg of 5: 11.75

Time List:
1. (19.30) B L2 B L D' R B' U2 D F2 D2 L2 F U2 L2 B L2 F' D2 F L2 
2. 11.37 B' L2 F' U2 B' R' F D F2 R2 U' D' L2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 B' U' 
3. 11.16 L U' L2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 U L B R' D B2 F' D' F2 
4. (10.57) U' B' D2 R2 D' F' L' F2 R' F' D2 R2 B' D2 F B R2 D2 B' L2 
5. 12.72 B' D2 R' B2 U2 R D2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 D' B' R' D' R2 D2 F D


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 15, 2022)

another nice ao5


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-15
avg of 5: 12.94

Time List:
1. (14.01) D L2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 R' F D' R' B' D2 B' D' L' 
2. 13.37 U R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U B L' U2 B' R U' L' B2 U 
3. 12.73 D2 F2 L2 B D2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 B' L F U' L2 D2 F L' D2 B 
4. 12.73 B2 D F2 L2 U2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 L F2 L B R' F' L' 
5. (11.02) F' L U F' R' U2 L' B' U2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R' U'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 15, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-15
avg of 5: 12.86

Time List:
1. (14.99) B2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' R' D R' U L' F2 U' B F R 
2. 12.99 U' R' B2 U' F2 U L2 U F' L2 D2 R B2 L D2 F2 R B2 L U2 L 
3. 13.71 B' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D L2 U2 F2 B' U' B2 D R' U F' 
4. 11.88 B2 L R D2 F2 L' D2 F2 U2 D L2 U' F' D2 R U2 R2 U' 
5. (11.30) B' R2 D2 B' F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F U2 D' L2 B' F' D F2 L' R B D'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 15, 2022)

almost pb!11!!!!!1!


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-15
single: 9.94

Time List:
1. 9.94 F' R2 B D2 B L2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 U' L U2 L' D' F2 U F' R


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 15, 2022)

no way
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-15
single: 10.14

Time List:
1. 10.14 U2 L2 B2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 F U' B' R F' U' B L2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 15, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> no way
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-15
> single: 10.14
> 
> ...


i wish i wasnt nervous


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 15, 2022)

proof it is real


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 15, 2022)

im so disappointed with myself. 
im gona sleep


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 16, 2022)

my 3000th solve

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-16
single: 10.79

Time List:
1. 10.79 L F D2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 D L R2 F' D' U F' D'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 17, 2022)

PB

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-17
single: 0.77

Time List:
1. 0.77 U' F R F2 R2 F' R' U' F'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 17, 2022)

nigel did i beat you


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 17, 2022)

somebody rate my cstimer
dont mind the background its just me drinking water


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 17, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> nigel did i beat you


2x2 pb mine .44 lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 17, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> no way
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-15
> single: 10.14
> 
> ...


8.03


----------



## hyn (Oct 17, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> somebody rate my cstimer
> dont mind the background its just me drinking water


6/10


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 17, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> somebody rate my cstimer
> dont mind the background its just me drinking water


6.9/10


----------



## hyn (Oct 17, 2022)

I change it every month but this is how my setup is now


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 18, 2022)

what flag is this

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-18
single: 15.31

Time List:
1. 15.31 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 R' U R U F R B2 U' L D2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 18, 2022)

if only i was better at v perms

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-18
single: 9.98

Time List:
1. 9.98 U F L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B F2 R2 F' R2 L' D2 R2 F' D' L2 R


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 18, 2022)

and i think to myself...what a wonderful world

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-18
single: 9.64

Time List:
1. 9.64 U' B2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 B2 L D R2 B' D2 U B' U2 R'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 18, 2022)

pogchamp ao5

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-18
avg of 5: 11.94

Time List:
1. (9.64) U' B2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 B2 L D R2 B' D2 U B' U2 R' 
2. (15.38) U B2 D' F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 U' R F L B' U L F' U2 R2 U2 B2 
3. 12.56 U' R F' D L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D U' R2 B R2 F' L2 F L R 
4. 11.44 U2 L F2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 B2 R2 F' D U2 R' U' B' D U' L' 
5. 11.81 R2 L2 D' R' F D B D' B2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D B R


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 18, 2022)

used 4x4 parity on a 3x3

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-18
single: 14.83

Time List:
1. 14.83 F L' B' D R' U D' R2 F' D B D2 F' D2 F' U2 D2 R2 F' R2 B'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 19, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-19
avg of 5: 12.67

Time List:
1. 12.57 U2 L' U L D' R2 L' B U' L2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 
2. (14.57) L2 F L R2 U B2 U' R2 D2 U F2 L2 B2 L U B U2 F R U 
3. 12.83 R' L2 F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' F2 L2 U F' U' R B2 U' L2 D 
4. 12.62 R' D' L B L' B D2 R L2 D' L2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 
5. (12.06) L2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' B' D' B2 D L F D'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 19, 2022)

rusty

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-19
avg of 12: 4.00

Time List:
1. (4.59) R2 F' R F' R2 U' F U' F2 U' 
2. (3.11) U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R' F' U2 
3. 4.47 U' R2 F' U2 R' U2 R' U F' 
4. 4.54 F U' R' F' R' F2 U F R' 
5. 4.02 U' R' U R' F R' F2 R U' F 
6. 4.12 R F2 R2 U F' U' F2 U R2 
7. 3.32 F R' F U2 R' F' U' F R 
8. 4.16 R2 U2 R U2 R' U F2 U' F' 
9. 4.05 U2 R2 U F2 U F' U2 F' R2 
10. 4.10 F U2 F' U R U' F2 R2 U' 
11. 3.58 F U2 R2 U' R' U R F R 
12. 3.68 U' F' R F' R U2 F' U F'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 20, 2022)

i did some solves on yellow cross

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-20
avg of 5: 14.52

Time List:
1. 14.79 L2 U F R2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 D R' D' F L' B' U R2 
2. (10.31) D2 L2 D2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 B' U L2 F2 L' U2 L2 B R2 
3. 14.36 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 L' B2 R' B' D2 R U R' U' B' D' R 
4. 14.42 D2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 F2 R2 L' F2 D' R' D2 U2 F2 D' B' F 
5. (16.54) L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U B U F L' D' B' R' F' D


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 20, 2022)

a succussful psuedo solve

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-20
single: 13.28

Time List:
1. 13.28 B R D2 L B2 L F2 U2 L U2 L' U2 L2 F L F2 L2 D U F' R


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 20, 2022)

pb ao12


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-20
avg of 12: 13.11

Time List:
1. 14.24 L F2 U2 F2 D2 L' B2 R2 U2 F2 R' U F2 L' F D B D' R2 D2 
2. 12.27 L U F2 D L2 F' U B' L' R2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U' 
3. 12.05 U' L2 D L2 U' L2 D R2 B2 U' F' D2 L F2 D' R' D2 U' L U2 
4. 14.01 L' B R2 L U2 D2 L U' B D2 F' U2 B D2 B' L2 U2 B R2 B2 
5. 13.03 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 D' U' R2 F' L U2 B L' R B2 D2 L2 
6. 12.92 B' R' U D F' B U F R' U2 F2 B2 R2 D2 L' B2 U2 R B2 R' D 
7. (10.94) D2 F2 R2 B2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 D F D L F U' L B L2 R 
8. (16.32) L2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 L U2 F2 L' B F' R2 U B D R2 U F' 
9. 13.41 D2 L' B2 U2 L U2 F2 L B2 R' F2 L' U R' U2 L2 B' L' D' R2 F 
10. 13.28 B R D2 L B2 L F2 U2 L U2 L' U2 L2 F L F2 L2 D U F' R 
11. 13.34 F2 L2 D2 B R2 F L2 F' R2 F2 D' R' F' U' R2 F2 L' B' F 
12. 12.58 D' F2 U R2 B2 F2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 L' F' L2 U' B' D2 R D' F2 L'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 20, 2022)

another pb fail 

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-20
single: 10.00

Time List:
1. 10.00 D B2 D R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U L' B R' D F' L B2 R B' D2 U


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 20, 2022)

sigh


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-20
single: 9.83

Time List:
1. 9.83 R U2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 L2 U2 F2 U F R' U' B2 D' L B2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 20, 2022)

pb ao100 

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-20
avg of 100: 13.64

Time List:
1. 12.35 D F2 D2 F' U' D2 R B F2 D2 R B2 L B2 D2 R' U2 D' 
2. 14.66 D' B2 U2 L2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 R D' R' U' L D' U 
3. 13.27 L' F2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B' L' D B2 U B2 R' B 
4. 14.71 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 D' R2 D2 U F' R' B R2 B' L2 F 
5. 13.92 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 D B2 D' R2 U2 B2 F L' U B2 F D L' R' D' 
6. 11.07 L2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 F U' B F2 L' F' R D R B' R' 
7. 15.12 U2 R' D' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U F' L' D L2 R B D F2 
8. 12.73 F R2 U B' U2 B2 F' D2 U2 R2 B F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L' R D' B F 
9. 12.50 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D F2 R B L' F2 D' U R D U2 
10. (17.06) D L B2 D2 R2 D L2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 R D' B' D' F D R' U' 
11. 12.61 L2 U F D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F D2 B L2 R2 F' R' B D' R' U B' R' 
12. 14.73 L' B' R' D L' F U F' U L2 F L2 U2 L2 F' R2 B R2 B' L2 F' 
13. 13.17 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 D' L F2 D L' R B R U' F' 
14. 12.28 F' B2 L2 D' F2 U B2 D' F2 U R2 D2 L' B2 R B' D2 L D U' 
15. 13.00 L' F' U2 B F2 U2 F D2 F' D2 L2 U L F' D' L2 F' R' B2 F' 
16. 12.71 D R' B2 U' L2 D' B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 D' R' F R2 B' L2 D' U' L 
17. 12.82 L D B' F2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D F' U2 L B' R B2 R2 
18. 15.73 B' R U' F R2 B L2 F' R2 B U2 L2 F' D2 L F R' U' L2 U F 
19. 14.07 D B U L2 U B2 D L2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 L U' B2 F2 U' R F 
20. 15.46 F' R2 F2 U F L U R' D R2 F2 R U2 R' B2 L' F2 L' F2 B2 U2 
21. 13.52 R D' R D F' L2 D L F' L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 B' D' L' 
22. (9.83) R U2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 L2 U2 F2 U F R' U' B2 D' L B2 
23. 14.14 L' B2 L2 B U2 B U2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 B L' R2 D' F' U2 B D' L2 
24. 13.84 F B2 U R D' B2 U' F' R' F2 R' D2 R D2 B2 L' U2 D2 R B' 
25. 13.22 F2 L2 D2 B D2 B L2 D2 U2 F D' F' U' L U2 B' U' R' U2 
26. 12.47 R' D' L D F' B L D L2 B2 U2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' F' L' 
27. (18.07) D L' B2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 L' D2 R U2 R2 B' L' F' R' F U F2 R2 
28. 14.32 B R' D2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D B2 U' F' R F2 L D' F2 R' D 
29. 13.09 L U D L' B D R L2 B R2 L2 F U2 F R2 U2 D2 F D' B' 
30. 13.71 D2 R' F D2 B' U2 B L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 L' D2 U R F2 
31. 11.08 B2 L2 R2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' F' D U2 R' B D F2 L D 
32. 13.96 L2 F' U2 B R2 F L2 D2 U2 F U2 B' D F2 R D L D B' L R' 
33. 13.18 D2 L B2 L2 D2 B' R2 B L2 B' F2 L2 F L U L2 R F' R2 B2 D' 
34. 13.60 U' F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 B' D2 R2 F' D F2 L' F R' F' U B2 F' 
35. 15.21 F2 L2 U R2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 F' L U L2 D B' U B R' 
36. 15.34 B2 R2 B' D' R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' R B R' F' D R2 B2 
37. 12.48 L2 D2 R2 U F2 U L2 R2 U' B' D' B2 L2 D2 B' R' U2 F 
38. (16.85) B2 D2 R D2 L B2 F2 R U2 L' D2 U' R' B' F2 R U F L' D' 
39. 13.42 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 D' R U2 F L B U' F' U2 
40. 11.04 U' F' R2 D2 B D2 U2 L2 B L2 B' F' L F' U' F' D F R' 
41. 13.00 L2 B' D R U B D2 L U' L2 D2 F L2 D2 F U2 D2 F2 U2 B' 
42. 13.46 B R' B' U2 B' R B U' R2 U' R2 U L2 U L2 F2 R2 U F 
43. 14.25 R2 D' F L2 F2 L2 F L2 B U2 L2 F' R2 D' L B D U' L D' 
44. 15.70 D' F' U' F' L' F' U' D' R' D' R2 L2 U' L2 D R2 B2 U' R2 D' 
45. 13.83 R F' B2 U' L2 U R2 D' L2 B2 F' D B L' D' B' F2 U 
46. (16.57) L F' D B L' U' L' D U2 F' L2 B D2 B' U2 L2 B L2 B2 R2 L' 
47. 14.58 L' B2 U2 L F2 R B2 U2 L R' U B' U' R' D F2 L D2 L' 
48. 14.08 B' D2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 B2 D L' U2 B L R U' L R2 D' 
49. 13.10 B2 L' D B2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U F L' B' D2 B2 D' R2 F2 
50. 13.81 B' R F' U2 B R2 U2 B U2 L2 B U2 F' L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B' D' B' 
51. 12.64 R2 U2 L2 D2 R' B U' F2 R U2 F' L2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 
52. 13.56 F' L2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R D L' F2 D' U' B L 
53. 15.23 F2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' B D' F U' R D L' 
54. 12.39 R' U2 R' B2 D2 R D2 L2 D2 R' B2 L' D' L2 D2 F R2 U2 R' B2 
55. 14.72 B2 R D2 F2 L U2 R D2 L' D2 R' D2 F' U R' F' D' L2 R U2 F2 
56. 13.99 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 R B F2 L' D L2 B2 D' B' R' 
57. 14.35 R2 L' D' B2 R L2 U D' B D' F2 L2 U B2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 
58. (10.21) R L' F' D2 B2 D' B U F' D L2 U B2 U L2 U2 R2 U' R2 
59. 16.21 D2 R' L2 D R' F2 B D L2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 D2 B' U2 R2 F' D' 
60. 13.28 R2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 U F' R' B' U' L F' R U R 
61. 11.74 D R F2 L2 B' L' U' L D' B' L2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 F D2 B' 
62. 14.94 F' L U' B2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D2 U' L' U' R F' L F2 U' 
63. 14.13 B' D U2 R' B2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 R' B' L B2 L D' B F2 L2 
64. 14.90 D2 F R2 B2 F U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F L' U R' D B' U' R B' L' 
65. 13.00 F' U' B2 L2 B2 D B2 D U' F2 D L' B L2 D' F D R' D U2 
66. 11.55 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 B' L' R D F' L U2 R' D' U' 
67. 12.32 D R F2 D2 R' U2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 U2 L' D B' D B' 
68. 16.09 D B U B L U' F R2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 R2 L' U2 B2 D2 F' D 
69. 13.10 L' F' R B D B U2 R' F2 L' U2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 R' U2 
70. 12.77 U2 D' L' U2 B' R U B2 L B2 U2 L F2 B2 D2 B2 R B L2 
71. 12.54 B2 R B2 F2 L B2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 L B L U R F L' D2 R 
72. 15.26 F' B2 R' F2 L U2 B' D R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L' F2 L B2 U2 L' 
73. 15.73 L2 B2 D' U' B2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 F L R2 U R F D' L' U' B' 
74. 13.58 U' R' U2 F2 D B2 D' U' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 B' D' U2 F R' D U' 
75. 14.82 F2 R' B' L2 F2 D' F' R2 D2 R' F2 L F2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B D 
76. 13.29 F' B2 D L2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D F D' B2 L F U' R2 U' F2 
77. (10.31) R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L B2 L' F2 L F2 U L2 F L' F R' B U2 F2 
78. (9.78) F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' F' D' L' R D F2 D' B2 
79. 13.51 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U B' D' L D U2 R' F2 D' B2 R 
80. 16.20 F2 R' F2 R' D2 L' R2 D2 F2 R D2 B' D' B' L2 R2 B F' L' R' 
81. 12.64 U B2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 U' R' U F' D R' B2 D2 U' R' D2 
82. 14.26 D F' L B2 R2 D' F R U2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 L' B2 R' F2 D F R 
83. 15.06 L2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U F2 L2 D' U' R' F L2 B' R' F D F L' 
84. 13.57 D B' U' L' F2 B2 U F' L' F2 D2 B U2 D2 L2 F2 B' D2 B' R' 
85. 12.85 D' B2 U R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 F R' U2 F2 U F' R2 D R 
86. (10.24) R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 D L U2 B L' U2 R2 B' D U F' 
87. 14.35 F L U2 L2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 F R2 U2 F R' U B' L' D' B L' F 
88. 14.89 R F' D2 U2 F L2 F2 R2 F D2 B' U2 L F' L2 F D U2 L2 R2 
89. 11.42 B2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U F2 R2 D2 U' L R U F2 D L' F L' 
90. 14.17 L2 D2 U2 L F2 D2 U2 L2 R' D2 L F2 D' L' F' U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 
91. 13.42 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D' R' D L2 R' B' L2 D2 R U' 
92. 13.48 F D2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L' B D' R' U B R2 B2 
93. (16.26) D2 B2 U2 B D2 B' U2 F D2 B' L2 F U L U2 B' U' F D2 B F 
94. 13.29 D' U2 B' U2 B U2 F U2 B U2 F L2 B2 D' B' R' U2 F R2 U 
95. 11.90 F L2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 B' D2 U' B F2 D B2 F R' U2 B' R2 
96. 13.44 D2 B' U2 L U D2 R B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 D F2 U2 B R 
97. 13.42 F2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 U' F' L2 D R' B F R' D' L' 
98. 13.54 B L2 D2 B R' D' L2 F U B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 D L2 U' 
99. 11.66 F D2 L2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 B' L2 F R' D L B L2 U' B2 L U2 B' 
100. 13.89 U2 R2 F R2 D2 B R2 F' L2 U2 F L2 D L R' B' R D' F' D R2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 20, 2022)

i think im sub 14 
yessgooooo


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 20, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> pb ao100
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-20
> avg of 100: 13.64
> ...


nice mine's 13.49


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-24
avg of 12: 13.09

Time List:
1. 13.34 F L2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 B' R2 U2 R D' F' R2 D 
2. 12.48 U' R2 B L2 D F2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 F' U L' D R2 U B2 
3. 14.37 B' D B2 L2 D2 L F2 L U2 R D2 F2 L2 F R2 U' B F2 D' R' F 
4. (10.32) D2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 U' R F' L F2 L2 F' U2 R D R2 
5. 13.41 B' D2 L' F2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 R2 F L D R' B F2 U' B' 
6. 12.94 F2 R L2 F' R2 L' F2 B R' U' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U L2 F2 
7. 14.02 F' D2 R' L F' U' L2 U B R2 L2 B R2 B U2 F L2 D2 B2 U 
8. 13.55 B2 U' F R' L' D' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 B' L2 D2 F2 D' 
9. 11.78 F' R U2 R' B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L U2 F2 L F' R' U' L' D' R' D' U' 
10. 12.84 L2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 L' B' L2 F' R2 B2 D F' D' 
11. (15.73) R2 U' F2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 B D R F' D' B' L F' L2 
12. 12.17 U2 F2 L' B' D' F' U' L B L2 U2 F L2 F' L2 D2 R2 F L2 D2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-24
avg of 12: 3.76

Time List:
1. 3.75 F2 R2 F U F' R' F2 U' R' 
2. 3.68 U' F U2 R2 F U' R2 F' R' 
3. 2.96 U' R U F' U' F2 U F' U2 F' 
4. 2.53 F2 R U' F2 U' F' R U R2 
5. 3.06 F' R2 F2 U' F' R2 U' F' U' 
6. 4.24 F2 U F' U' F' R2 U F2 U' R' 
7. 4.08 R2 U F' R2 U R F' R' U2 
8. (4.97) R2 U' F' U F' U' R F U' 
9. 3.93 U R' F2 R2 F' U' F R2 F' R 
10. 4.73 F' R' U' R F' R U2 F' U2 
11. 4.62 F U R' F2 R' U F2 U R' 
12. (2.00) F2 U F2 R U R2 U2 R' F2 R'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 24, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> nice mine's 13.49


nigel lets see who is faster at the end of the year


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 24, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> nigel lets see who is faster at the end of the year


Probably you because I am just grinding skewb lol

Also a comp in malaysia (dec holidays so we can go) has been announced go check the wca website


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 24, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Probably you because I am just grinding skewb lol
> 
> Also a comp in malaysia (dec holidays so we can go) has been announced go check the wca website


nah i dont wanna go to malaysia
there would be a competition is singapore somewhere at the end of the year


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 26, 2022)

a pure sub 30 OH ao5
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-26
single: 27.82

Time List:
1. 27.82 B2 R' B D2 R U B2 L R2 U' L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U2 D


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 26, 2022)

sub 20 OH solve

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-26
single: 19.86

Time List:
1. 19.86 U2 F' R' D' R2 B' U' B U2 D2 F2 L F2 L' B2 D2 L2 D2 R F2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 26, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> a pure sub 30 OH ao5
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-26
> single: 27.82
> 
> ...


Sir Kaeden, you posted a Single not an ao5.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 28, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Sir Kaeden, you posted a Single not an ao5.


oops
here it is

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-28
avg of 5: 26.96

Time List:
1. (29.42) R D2 U2 L F2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 B D U' R2 U2 F U R B 
2. 28.83 F R' B R D' L F L' U R2 D2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 D2 L2 D2 
3. (22.00) U2 F' D L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U F' L' B2 R2 F' D2 F2 D' 
4. 25.63 D2 F' R' L F U2 R2 L D' U2 R2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' D2 F L2 F2 B 
5. 26.41 U2 L2 U R' F B R' B U2 R' F2 R' D2 L' U2 D2 L' U2 L D2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 28, 2022)

oh yeah since then i became sub 30 on OH solves


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 4, 2022)

sorry for lack of posts recently heres some nice averages i got yesterday

4x4
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-04
avg of 5: 1:21.64

Time List:
1. 1:22.41 D' F2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D' F L' R' D B L U R2 U2 Rw2 B2 D Rw2 L D2 Fw2 R' U Rw2 Uw2 Fw R2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 B D2 Fw' Uw L2 Uw2 B Rw'
2. 1:28.56 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 U F L2 R' B2 L U2 F' D2 U2 Uw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 B Uw2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' D' Rw' U B' L' Uw2 Rw Uw' D' Rw B' L' U Rw
3. (1:30.67) F2 U2 L2 B D2 F' L2 B D2 B' R2 U' L B2 L B U R' U2 B Rw2 Fw2 F' U Fw2 B2 Rw2 R2 U F D R2 Uw2 R' F D' Fw2 Rw D2 Fw' Rw' Uw B F' Rw Fw
4. (1:13.50) U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 D R2 F2 B R' B R2 F' U' F' R2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 F R Fw2 Rw2 B' F2 U2 F2 R' D2 Uw Rw2 Uw' R' Uw' Rw' Uw2 D Rw F2 U' R2
5. 1:13.95 R U L2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' B L' D2 R' B R F2 L Rw2 Fw2 R' Fw2 D F2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 D' R2 U' B U2 R' U D Fw Uw' Fw Rw' B Uw' Fw'

3x3

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-04
avg of 5: 12.30

Time List:
1. 12.03 R B F2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 L F' U B D' F' R'
2. (11.65) L' U2 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 U2 B' L U L F' L U' L R
3. (14.72) R2 F R2 F2 U B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 R2 B L' B' R2 D2 U2 R'
4. 12.64 F2 L D2 L F2 L' U2 L F2 U2 R F2 U' L B2 F' R2 U2 B2 L'
5. 12.24 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 B2 F D2 B2 F' R' D2 F2 D2 B U2 F' D

2x2


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-04
avg of 5: 2.93

Time List:
1. 2.46 U' F R2 U2 F2 U' R F' U R' 
2. 2.80 R' U2 R' F R U2 F' R2 F2 
3. 3.54 F R2 U' R F U2 F' U F2 
4. (3.61) R2 F R U2 F' R F R' F2 
5. (2.15) F' U R2 F R2 F U' R2 U

pyra

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-04
avg of 5: 6.70

Time List:
1. 7.71 U B' L' U' B' R L R' l b' u
2. 6.54 L R' U L U' B U' B' r
3. 5.85 B R B L B' U' R U' l b
4. (9.04) U' B' U B R U L' B' l' r u
5. (5.49) R' L R' U' R U L' U' l r u


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 4, 2022)

im kinda rusty at pyra and 2x2 cause i have been practicing 3x3 and 4x4


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 4, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-04
single: 1.96

Time List:
1. 1.96 R2 U' R2 F2 R U2 F U' F'

lmao


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 4, 2022)

2x2 pb ao12

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-04
avg of 12: 3.22

Time List:
1. 2.15 F' U R2 F R2 F U' R2 U 
2. 2.55 U R2 F2 U F' R F2 U' R' 
3. 3.54 F R' U R F' U R' F2 U' 
4. 4.04 R2 U2 R' U F' R' F2 R2 U' 
5. (4.61) F' U F R U2 F R2 F U' 
6. 3.76 F' R2 U F' R' F U2 F' U' 
7. 4.48 F' R' F2 U2 R' U2 R F R2 
8. 2.38 F' U2 F' U R2 U' R2 U' F' 
9. 3.35 R F2 R2 U2 R' U F' R2 F2 
10. (2.00) U' R U' R F' U2 F2 U2 R' 
11. 3.88 U2 R2 F U' R U' F2 R2 U' 
12. 2.09 U' R' F R' U F2 R U' R


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 4, 2022)

dang that scramble

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-05
single: 10.11

Time List:
1. 10.11 U B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 U B L F D' R' F2 D' F2 R2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 6, 2022)

nice OH solve
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-06
single: 17.60

Time List:
1. 17.60 F L U' R D L2 B' L' R2 U F2 B2 U R2 U' R2 D B2 U2 D B


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 6, 2022)

OH pb ao5

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-06
avg of 5: 24.00

Time List:
1. 26.29 F R' D F' U R' B D2 L U2 D2 F2 B' L2 F' B2 R2 F' 
2. (26.30) L' D2 L R U2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 R B2 D' B' L' R2 F' D2 F2 U' B 
3. 23.07 F' B2 R D2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 L D2 B2 F L U B2 U L2 R' D 
4. (20.77) D2 F R' L' D B R' B L2 F R2 F' R2 B2 L2 F' D2 L2 U R2 
5. 22.64 B' R' U2 L' D' R2 F' R2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D' L2 U L2 R' F


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 7, 2022)

this ao5 is so cool

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-07
avg of 5: 13.33

Time List:
1. 14.15 R2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 D2 F L2 B R2 B L B' D L' F' L2 B' U B2 
2. (11.11) L F2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U B' R' U F2 D' B D' L 
3. 13.71 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 L2 F' U2 B R B L U F' R U' L' D' 
4. (16.01) D B' U B2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F' R D' L' B2 R' F2 D 
5. 12.12 U2 F U2 F2 U' R L' D' B2 U R2 U2 D' L2 B2 U2 L

11.11 and 12.12 lmao


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 7, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-07
avg of 5: 12.09

Time List:
1. 12.69 F' D2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L B' L B' U' B L' R2 
2. 10.92 R2 B R2 U2 F D2 U2 F' D2 L' U F' D2 F L2 B' L F2 
3. (10.61) D' B R U D2 B' D' L F2 L U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L' D2 F' R2 
4. 12.67 R2 B' D' B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' B D' U F' D' L' B2 
5. (14.53) L2 U2 L' U2 F2 D2 R U2 R F2 L' F R' B' L2 D2 L U F2 R


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 8, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-08
single: 1:07.00

Time List:
1. 1:07.00 L' F' D2 R B U F' D R D R2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 D Rw2 B' L' F' R' U2 Rw2 F' R' D2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' D' F2 Uw' F Rw Fw L2 B2 Rw' D Rw2 F


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 8, 2022)

can someone tell me how to fingertrick this

R' U' R' F R F' U R


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 8, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> can someone tell me how to fingertrick this
> 
> R' U' R' F R F' U R


start with thumb on top R' U' regripless sledge with index F' then do U R pretty straightforward


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 9, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> start with thumb on top R' U' regripless sledge with index F' then do U R pretty straightforward


thanks but the index finger F will get some getting used to


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 9, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> thanks but the index finger F will get some getting used to


you could also use your thumb


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 11, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-11
avg of 5: 3.08

Time List:
1. (3.74) R F R' F U' R' U F U2 R' 
2. 3.06 R' U' F U' F R U2 F' U2 
3. 3.07 F' U2 F R2 F' R U2 F2 U' 
4. (3.00) F2 R2 U' F' R U2 F2 U' F 
5. 3.12 U2 R2 F R2 U' R' U R F


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 11, 2022)

noice

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-11
single: 1.28

Time List:
1. 1.28 F2 U2 R F2 U2 R' F2 R2 F'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 11, 2022)

hohoho


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-11
single: 1.80

Time List:
1. 1.80 F2 R' U2 R U' R U F' R'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 11, 2022)

4x4 pb ao5
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-11
avg of 5: 1:12.59

Time List:
1. (1:07.00) L' F' D2 R B U F' D R D R2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 D Rw2 B' L' F' R' U2 Rw2 F' R' D2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' D' F2 Uw' F Rw Fw L2 B2 Rw' D Rw2 F 
2. (1:25.04) D2 U2 F' R2 B U2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 F2 R' D B' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 Uw2 R' Fw2 U R' Uw2 Fw2 U' R' Fw2 U L F2 Fw' U L F2 Rw2 Uw' Fw F2 U2 Rw2 Uw' Rw' 
3. 1:10.73 F' U2 R2 U' L' U2 F L' R2 F2 D2 F U2 B' D2 F U2 B R2 D2 L' Rw2 Fw2 D' L D2 Fw2 L' D2 R Uw2 B2 D' Fw U' L F B2 Uw' F B2 Rw' Uw Rw B 
4. 1:13.91 R' F' B D' B R U' L F2 L B2 L F2 U2 R F2 R' U2 D2 B U2 Rw2 Fw2 B R2 F2 L Fw2 L B F2 R' Uw2 L' Uw Rw2 L2 D2 F2 Fw U B' D2 Fw Rw' R' F2 
5. 1:13.14 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F L B R D' F U' F' L F2 Rw2 Fw2 U R' U' Fw2 L' U' D2 R2 U D2 Fw' R' B' R Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw B' Uw B2 Uw2 L2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 12, 2022)

pure sub 4

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-12
avg of 5: 3.34

Time List:
1. 3.53 F2 R2 U R' U' R F' U2 R' 
2. 3.20 F R2 F R2 F R2 U' R2 F2 
3. (3.01) F' U F2 R' U' R F2 R' F' 
4. (3.54) U2 R' U2 R' F2 R F' R2 F' 
5. 3.30 R' U F' R2 F U R2 F' R'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 12, 2022)

find the 8 move solution 

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-12
single: 1.55

Time List:
1. 1.55 F2 R' U' F2 R2 F' R' F' R'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 12, 2022)

11 moves


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-12
single: 1.62

Time List:
1. 1.62 R' U2 F' U2 F R2 F U R'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 12, 2022)

lol sub 2 again

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-12
single: 1.87

Time List:
1. 1.87 U2 R2 U' R' F R U2 F R'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 12, 2022)

another sub 2


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-12
single: 1.49

Time List:
1. 1.49 R' U' R' U' F U R U2 F


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 12, 2022)

5 sub 2 solves in one day


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-12
single: 1.89

Time List:
1. 1.89 U2 F' U F2 U R' F R' F


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 13, 2022)

another one today


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-13
single: 1.56

Time List:
1. 1.56 R' U R U2 F R2 F' U' F'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 13, 2022)

sigh....
almost pb 
smh


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-13
single: 9.55

Time List:
1. 9.55 D' R2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 R' U L' R U' R2 U B D R2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 16, 2022)

noice

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-16
single: 1.67

Time List:
1. 1.67 U R F R U R' F2 U' R'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 16, 2022)

eeee

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-16
single: 1.99

Time List:
1. 1.99 R2 U2 R' U' F' U F U2 R'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 16, 2022)

LESSSGOOOOOOOO
2X2 PB MO3 AO5 AO12
SEWEYYYY

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-16
mean of 3: 2.06

Time List:
1. 2.77 F2 U F R U' F2 U' R' F2
2. 2.09 U R U F2 U F' U R U2
3. 1.32 R2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-16
avg of 5: 2.40

Time List:
1. 2.33 F R' U' F' U' F R' F2 U'
2. (4.30) F R2 F' U R F' R' F' R2 U2
3. 2.77 F2 U F R U' F2 U' R' F2
4. 2.09 U R U F2 U F' U R U2
5. (1.32) R2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-16
avg of 12: 3.05

Time List:
1. 3.31 U F2 U' F R' F2 U F U' 
2. 3.15 U2 F2 R' F' U' R U' F2 U' 
3. (4.33) R2 U2 F' U' F R' F R2 U2 
4. 1.99 R2 U2 R' U' F' U F U2 R' 
5. 2.93 R U' R2 U F2 U2 F2 R U' 
6. 2.33 F R' U' F' U' F R' F2 U' 
7. 4.30 F R2 F' U R F' R' F' R2 U2 
8. 2.77 F2 U F R U' F2 U' R' F2 
9. 2.09 U R U F2 U F' U R U2 
10. (1.32) R2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 
11. 3.96 F2 R F' U2 R F' U F R2 
12. 3.64 F U F' U R' U2 R F2 R'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 16, 2022)

another nice ao12


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 16, 2022)

nice ao5

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-16
avg of 5: 12.95

Time List:
1. 12.97 D' L' B2 F2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 D' U' B' L' R2 D L2 B L B2 
2. 12.96 R' D R2 U' L2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 B U' F2 R F' L' B2 F2 R' 
3. 12.93 R' F' B U' R2 F2 B L' U' F' R2 B2 D2 B U2 D2 L2 F L2 F 
4. (13.84) D L2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 L B' F R2 F2 R B L R U 
5. (12.46) F' R' B D' R D2 F U2 F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U2 R


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 17, 2022)

3x3 pb ao5 and ao12!!!!!!


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-17
avg of 5: 11.68

Time List:
1. 12.46 F' R' B D' R D2 F U2 F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U2 R 
2. 11.65 B' R B' U2 F R2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 F R' D B' U R' D F 
3. (10.84) U' F2 R2 F R2 U2 B' D2 R2 F R2 F' D' L U2 L D L U B2 R 
4. (12.51) U R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 R' D' B' R2 U' F R2 D U 
5. 10.93 B D B D R2 D' F' R' L' U L2 D2 B2 U L2 U2 D R2 L2 B2


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-17
avg of 12: 12.78

Time List:
1. 14.63 F R U2 B' D' B' U' D' B2 L2 F' B2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 B R' 
2. 12.87 D' R2 B F2 D2 R2 F L2 F D2 U2 F' L' F' D' U R' D' L' R' B2 
3. (15.64) F D2 R F2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 L' D2 L2 F' U F R' F U2 B D2 
4. 12.97 D' L' B2 F2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 D' U' B' L' R2 D L2 B L B2 
5. 12.96 R' D R2 U' L2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 B U' F2 R F' L' B2 F2 R' 
6. 12.93 R' F' B U' R2 F2 B L' U' F' R2 B2 D2 B U2 D2 L2 F L2 F 
7. 13.84 D L2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 L B' F R2 F2 R B L R U 
8. 12.46 F' R' B D' R D2 F U2 F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U2 R 
9. 11.65 B' R B' U2 F R2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 F R' D B' U R' D F 
10. (10.84) U' F2 R2 F R2 U2 B' D2 R2 F R2 F' D' L U2 L D L U B2 R 
11. 12.51 U R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 R' D' B' R2 U' F R2 D U 
12. 10.93 B D B D R2 D' F' R' L' U L2 D2 B2 U L2 U2 D R2 L2 B2


----------



## brickinapresent (Nov 17, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Woah u average 5 secs in 3x3? Go to a comp


i thought the same but when i saw ao12 i was like nahhhh


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 17, 2022)

pure sub 13 ao5


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-17
avg of 5: 12.40

Time List:
1. 12.27 R' B2 R' F2 D2 L U2 R D2 B2 F' U F' R' U' L2 U' F L 
2. 12.56 L2 D2 U2 L U2 F2 L2 B2 R B2 R F' U R F U2 F D' L F 
3. (12.70) U2 R B2 R' B2 R D2 U2 L B2 U2 R D F L R' U' B D2 L' F' 
4. (12.16) U L' F L B U D' R F R2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 D2 F2 U2 R2 
5. 12.38 D' F B L F2 R' D' F' U' L D2 F B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F' B2 R2 B'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 17, 2022)

ahhhhhhhh another pb fail




Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-17
single: 9.86

Time List:
1. 9.86 U B L2 F' R2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 U2 F L' U2 B' D R D2 B' D


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 17, 2022)

my bro who is sub 12 on 3x3 has an account now. but he is very impatient because his account is not approved by moderators yet lol. his username is "i eat air" wierd name i know he kinda regrets putting that as his name.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 19, 2022)

just putting this here for my reference

antisune L' U' L U' L' U2 L
antisune side swap F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L
antisune back swap R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
antisune clockwise swap R' F R F' R U R'

H easy R2 U2 R' U2 R2
H F sexy3 F'

Fish clockwise F R' F' R U R U' R'
Fish anticlockwise F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
fish diagonal swap R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'

Jperm 
Yperm

Pi F sexy2 F'

Sune R U R' U R U2 R'
sune back swap L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F
Sune anti clockwise L F' L' F L' U' L

T jperm jperm

Left T L' U' L U L F' L' F
Right T R U R' U' R' F R F'

U R U R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 19, 2022)

can someone give me tips on learning CLL


----------



## Garf (Nov 19, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> can someone give me tips on learning CLL


Here is your tip: www.jperm.net. The algs for 2x2 call should be really obvious, I think.


----------



## hyn (Nov 19, 2022)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1OFXakCV85Mp2zsQBXMxiMX9a506JeAcLnUXZr8FgXAY/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 19, 2022)

Garf said:


> Here is your tip: www.jperm.net. The algs for 2x2 call should be really obvious, I think.


i mean like tips on learning and memorising CLL cause i suck at recognising the cases


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 19, 2022)

i am using jperm.net to learn but i am very bad at recognising


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 19, 2022)

i used stackmat and now i know how bad i am at stackmat 2x2 solves. never used stackmat for a long time


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-19
avg of 12: 4.51

Time List:
1. (6.30) F U R2 F' R2 F R U2 F' R' 
2. 5.63 R' U2 R' U' F U R F' U' 
3. 4.04 U2 R U' F2 U' F2 U2 R' F' 
4. 4.97 R' F' U R2 F' U R U R' 
5. 4.82 U2 F' U' R2 F2 U2 R' F R 
6. 4.21 F U F U' R F2 R F' U 
7. 4.01 U2 F2 R' U' R' U2 R' F R2 
8. 5.22 R U2 R' F U R2 F' R2 U' 
9. 5.03 U2 R' U F2 U' R' F U' R 
10. (2.17) U' F' U2 R F' U F U2 F2 
11. 3.69 F2 R U2 F R' U' R F' R2 F2 
12. 3.52 R' F U' R' F R F' R2 U

i need to get used to it before the next comp


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 20, 2022)

NTU Welcome 2023 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org




im going
but registration opens when im in australia eeeeeee
gonna go for 2x2 3x3 4x4 pyra OH and maybe skewb


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 20, 2022)

goals

sub 15 3x3
sub 4.5 2x2
sub 1:20 4x4
sub 8 pyra
sub 30 OH
skewb (maybe) sub 10

just wanna do better than first comp. i dont need to get my usual times. i will already be happy if i improve.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 20, 2022)

i have a huge anxiety problem so im not gonna put too much pressure or i will mess up very badly like first comp


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 20, 2022)

sub 14 3x3 stackmat


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-20
avg of 5: 13.65

Time List:
1. 13.81 F D2 L2 B' F2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 R' F2 D F U' L B2 U2 R' U2 
2. (13.19) B2 R U' F L' D B U B2 U2 D' R2 D F2 U' R' U' 
3. 13.23 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 D L2 U B' R U F' R U R' U' F2 U' 
4. 13.90 U' L U D B L2 U' R' F U2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2 L' F2 B2 R' D2 R' 
5. (14.79) F' U' L D2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 F' R2 U R2 D B2 U'


----------



## i eat air (Nov 20, 2022)

consistency be like


----------



## i eat air (Nov 20, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> i mean like tips on learning and memorising CLL cause i suck at recognising the cases






jperm teach u way of cubing


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 20, 2022)

i give up


----------



## hyn (Nov 20, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> but registration opens when im in australia eeeeeee


which city?


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 20, 2022)

hyn said:


> which city?


perth


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 20, 2022)

i got 1:03.41 4x4 pb on a hand scramble smh

should i count it?


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 20, 2022)

6 moves

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-20
single: 1.27

Time List:
1. 1.27 U R2 U' F' U F2 R U F'

3rd best 2x2 time (I think)


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 20, 2022)

sub 2 2x2 solve count: 40/4141 solves

thats less than 0.1% of my solves


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 21, 2022)

i did some hand scrambled solves on my rubiks brand and it was good. it is now my new main


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 22, 2022)

The date isn’t April 1st.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 22, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> The date isn’t April 1st.


doesnt have to be


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 22, 2022)

cutoff for 4x4 in comp is 1 minute. im averaging 1:15. so im gonna focus more on 4x4 now


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 22, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> cutoff for 4x4 in comp is 1 minute. im averaging 1:15. so im gonna focus more on 4x4 now


i'm averaging about 1:03, so i dont have to focus on it so much but gl


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 22, 2022)

nice solve


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-22
single: 4.93

Time List:
1. 4.93 U B' L' U' B U L R


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 22, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i'm averaging about 1:03, so i dont have to focus on it so much but gl


nigel you forgot that both of us suck ot OH


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 22, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> i think i am sub 16 now
> 
> View attachment 19957
> 
> Roux is quite fun...


guys remember this



i am sub 20 with roux now


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 22, 2022)

second best 4x4 time 

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-22
single: 1:06.16

Time List:
1. 1:06.16 F R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 D L' F' L B D' F2 R B2 Rw2 Fw2 B Uw2 D' Rw2 U' Rw2 R2 D2 F' R2 Fw2 Rw R2 U2 Rw R' Uw U' Rw2 F Rw' F' Uw


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 24, 2022)

cubing in the morning be like:


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-24
avg of 5: 1:21.92

Time List:
1. 1:14.57 U D2 R2 F2 R B' D F L U2 F2 B2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 L D2 F' D2 Fw2 U B F2 U' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 D B Rw2 U R2 Rw' B U2 F' Fw' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' F' L D 
2. 1:23.18 B' L' F D' F' L' F' U F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D' B2 U2 B2 F' R' Rw2 Fw2 B Uw2 L F R L' Fw2 R F R U2 Uw' R B D' B2 Rw' D2 Rw' Fw2 Uw2 D' Fw 
3. 1:28.01 F' D L2 B2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 F R2 B2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D2 B' L Fw2 Uw2 U Rw2 Fw2 U L D' R' B2 Rw2 L2 U2 Fw' Uw2 F2 U B' Rw B R2 Uw L' Fw' F' 
4. (1:34.56) F2 R L2 D F2 U L2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' B F' U L' B' R' B D' B' Fw2 R Uw2 Fw2 B2 U' F2 R' U' L Fw2 R' Fw Uw2 U' Fw' B' R2 Uw' Rw R U' Fw2 B D 
5. (1:08.86) L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 D2 L' B2 R U2 D' L' U B2 U' B2 F L2 Rw2 U B' D2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 D' Fw2 Uw2 F2 L2 Rw U2 Rw' D B2 D2 Rw2 Uw' B2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 Rw D'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 24, 2022)

LESGOOOO PB IN THE MORNING


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-24
single: 1:00.62

Time List:
1. 1:00.62 D F2 U B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 U2 B' U L2 F L' F D B2 Uw2 B Rw2 U' F2 U' R2 Fw2 Uw2 F' R2 Rw D F R Uw Rw L2 Uw' L D2 Rw2 R


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 25, 2022)

i will be in australia for 2 weeks so not gonna practice a lot but i will try to still practice and post as much as i can


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 25, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-25
avg of 5: 13.15

Time List:
1. 13.40 L2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 D' U2 B2 U L2 D' R U' B2 R U R B2 F U 
2. (12.61) B L D' R2 U R2 D' B2 D' R2 U B2 F2 R U B' L' U' R D2 L2 
3. 12.93 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 B U R' B2 F2 R U R 
4. (13.63) F2 U2 L U' D R' F' L B' R F2 L F2 B2 L' U2 B2 L' F2 L' 
5. 13.12 L2 B D2 L' D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L' B2 R2 U2 L' F' D' B L' F2 D F2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 26, 2022)

the hotel is very cold


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-26
avg of 5: 4.49

Time List:
1. (3.13) F R' F R U' R2 F2 U' R' 
2. 5.11 F U F' R F R U R' U' 
3. 4.62 R' U' R U2 F' U R2 F' U2 
4. 3.75 F R' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 
5. (6.61) R' U' F U F' U R2 F' R2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 26, 2022)

when you havent practiced for a day and you cube in a cold place


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-26
avg of 5: 15.45

Time List:
1. (17.72) B L2 B2 D' R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 R F D' L B' D' L2 U2 
2. 14.91 R B U2 L2 F D2 R' B D F' U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 
3. 14.39 D' F' L2 D' L2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D' U' B L B F2 R U' B2 U 
4. 17.04 D2 F2 R2 B R2 B' D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 F D' L2 R B R D 
5. (12.54) U2 D2 B' L' U' B' R' F' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D F2 U B2 U R2 B2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 26, 2022)

actually good

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-26
avg of 5: 13.37

Time List:
1. (12.70) B R' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B L' U' F2 L2 R D 
2. 12.86 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 B R U F R2 D2 R U' L R2 
3. 14.19 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 F L' U2 L' D R2 U F U L 
4. (16.18) D' F D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 L' B' D R B U' B 
5. 13.05 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 F' U2 F' L' U2 L' B L2 B2 F D F'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 26, 2022)

predicted the cll


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-26
single: 1.40

Time List:
1. 1.40 F R U2 F' R2 U' F R' U'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 26, 2022)

good average


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-26
avg of 5: 3.05

Time List:
1. (1.40) F R U2 F' R2 U' F R' U' 
2. (4.97) R' F U2 R U2 F' U' F' U 
3. 3.06 R' U R2 U' F' R2 F U' R' 
4. 2.69 R2 U2 R' U2 R F U' F2 R' 
5. 3.40 R2 F' U2 F' U' F2 U' R' F


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 26, 2022)

kaeden did u sign up bc i dont see ur name


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 10, 2022)

i did


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 10, 2022)

im back from austalia. found the meilong carbon fiber cube at a random shop so i bought it cuz why not

got 2 pb fails for 4x4 in a row when waiting for the airplane. one of them had double moves only for centers and the other had easy edges. from now on i will be grinding 4x4 mostly cuz i wanna make cutoff


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 11, 2022)

I JUST REALIZED THAT I SIGNED UP FOR BLINDFOLDED AND NOT ONE-HANDED


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 11, 2022)

bruh

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
single: 1.97
Time List:
1. 1.97 F' U F' U' R2 U F2 U' F'

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
single: 2.07
Time List:
1. 2.07 R F U2 F' U' R2 F U2 F2

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
single: 2.12
Time List:
1. 2.12 U2 R' U2 R2 F' U' F2 U F'

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
single: 1.90
Time List:
1. 1.90 R' F2 U R F2 R' U' R2 U2


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
single: 1:01.16
Time List:
1. 1:01.16 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L' U' R2 D F2 R D' B' U2 R Uw2 B' Rw2 D2 R' Fw2 B U2 F2 L2 Uw2 R2 Uw B D2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U' Fw' R D' Rw2 Fw2 D2

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
single: 1:00.94
Time List:
1. 1:00.94 B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 F D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' L' U F' L' D B2 R F' D Rw2 F Rw2 L F2 Uw2 R' F D2 Rw2 R2 D' F2 R Uw' D' R2 Rw' Fw U2 Rw' F2 Uw2 F


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 11, 2022)

bro pb fail again


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
single: 1:02.06

Time List:
1. 1:02.06 R2 B D2 B R2 F L2 R2 U2 F U' F' D F U2 R D2 L2 U Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 F' B U' F Uw2 F L2 Uw2 B Uw2 Rw L' B' F2 Fw' D2 L' Uw' Rw' R2 Uw2 L2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 11, 2022)

LESGOOOO FINALLY SUB 1


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
single: 58.21

Time List:
1. 58.21 F' L2 U L U R2 F' U' R2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 B' L' Rw2 Fw2 R2 B' U L2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 L2 B' F2 U2 Rw Fw2 R F2 U Fw' Rw' B2 F2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 U


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 11, 2022)

right after a sub 1 pb i get this lmao


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
single: 1:36.17

Time List:
1. 1:36.17 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 D B2 L B' D' L2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 D F L2 F U B' Uw2 Fw2 Rw B2 F' Rw D2 F2 D Uw' F2 Rw Uw D Rw Fw'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 11, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> LESGOOOO FINALLY SUB 1
> 
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
> ...


lol your bro, you and me got 4x4 pb on the same day


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 11, 2022)

wait wat


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 11, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
avg of 5: 12.26

Time List:
1. 12.86 L F2 D2 L' R' B2 R D2 B2 R B2 U2 F D' L2 D2 B' R D2 L U2
2. (14.32) L2 R U' L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 L' D B2 L' B F R B'
3. 12.05 U2 D B L' U L' B' L' F2 L2 U L2 U2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U
4. (11.54) D F2 U R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R U' B U2 F R D' U' F
5. 11.88 B' R2 B2 D' F' D2 B2 D' F L' F2 U2 D2 R' U2 R2 F2 R B2 D2


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
avg of 5: 2.55

Time List:
1. 2.34 U R2 U F R2 U F2 U R2 
2. 2.68 F2 U' F' U' F2 R F U2 F' 
3. (3.36) U2 F2 R' U R F' R' F' U' 
4. 2.64 F U F R' F2 R F2 R' F' 
5. (2.29) F2 U' R U' F2 U F' U R' U

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
avg of 5: 1:06.86

Time List:
1. 1:01.16 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L' U' R2 D F2 R D' B' U2 R Uw2 B' Rw2 D2 R' Fw2 B U2 F2 L2 Uw2 R2 Uw B D2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U' Fw' R D' Rw2 Fw2 D2 
2. (1:00.94) B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 F D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' L' U F' L' D B2 R F' D Rw2 F Rw2 L F2 Uw2 R' F D2 Rw2 R2 D' F2 R Uw' D' R2 Rw' Fw U2 Rw' F2 Uw2 F 
3. (1:20.59) U' R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 F' L B' R B2 F D F2 R' Uw2 B2 L Fw2 F Uw2 U2 F R' B L2 Fw2 F' Uw F B' D' L D' Fw Uw2 Rw R' D L' Uw 
4. 1:08.62 L2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 U' R B' U' F2 L2 F U L' D2 Rw2 D R' L2 Fw2 R' Fw2 B2 D R2 U2 Fw U F' D' Fw D2 Rw Fw' U R' B D' F' 
5. 1:10.79 R B2 U' L B2 U2 F U B2 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D' L Rw2 B' L' Uw2 D2 L' B2 L2 Fw2 B L' Uw2 L D Rw2 L' Uw L' Rw' U' R Fw' B D2 L'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 11, 2022)

dam


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
single: 1.13

Time List:
1. 1.13 R U' F R2 F' U R' F' R


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 11, 2022)

bruh 5 mover but i could not predict


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
single: 1.41

Time List:
1. 1.41 F2 U2 F R2 F' U2 F' R2 F'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 11, 2022)

pyraminx

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
mean of 3: 6.26

Time List:
1. 5.00 B' L U' R' U B L' R' l 
2. 6.93 R U L' R' U L' R U' B' r b' u 
3. 6.84 U' L' U' L R U' R' B' l' r' b u'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 11, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
avg of 12: 7.61

Time List:
1. 8.28 L' B' L B' U R' B' L' U' l r' u' 
2. 7.83 L' R B R B U' L' U' b' 
3. 6.39 B U' B' R B' R' B' U' l' b' 
4. 8.29 R' U L' U R' U L' U l r' u' 
5. 7.31 B' R L U' L U B' R L' l b' u 
6. 7.44 R' U' B R' L R' B R' b' u 
7. (6.38) B' L B L' R B' R B u 
8. 7.40 U' R' U' B' R L' U B l' r' b u' 
9. (9.93) R' L R L' B' L' R U' l r' b u' 
10. 6.76 L U L' R L U L' B' l r b 
11. 7.75 R B R' B L' B L' U' l r b' u 
12. 8.61 B U B R L' R L B l' r' b' u'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 13, 2022)

i did some timed hand scrambles on 4x4 and got a 52


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 13, 2022)

stackmat 3x3 ao5 i suck at stackmat

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-13
avg of 5: 14.77

Time List:
1. 14.55 D2 F2 R' B' L' F R F D R2 F2 R D2 R U2 R D2 L' F2 R' 
2. (15.25) B F2 R2 D L2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F' L D2 U' B2 L' D2 F D 
3. 14.99 R B' L2 U2 R' U F R F2 R B2 L2 D2 L' U2 D2 F2 U B2 
4. (13.08) U' B D2 L U2 F D L F R2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 B R2 B' D2 R2 L 
5. 14.76 L U' L2 F2 L2 D F2 U' L2 D L2 R' F' L' D F L2 B U' F


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 13, 2022)

stackmat 2x2


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-13
avg of 12: 3.97

Time List:
1. 4.02 U' R U' F' R2 F' R F' U' 
2. 4.80 F U R' F2 U2 R F U2 F2 
3. 4.53 R2 U F' R F2 R' U2 R U' 
4. 2.92 F U' F2 U2 F' U' R2 U F' 
5. 4.45 F' U2 R U F2 U2 F2 U2 F' 
6. 4.55 F' U2 F U R' F U2 F2 R' 
7. 2.34 F2 U' F U R2 F U2 F' R' 
8. (5.18) R F' U R' F2 R' F' R2 F' 
9. 3.78 U' R2 U' R F' R U2 R' U2 F' 
10. 3.76 U' F R' U' F U' R' F2 R' 
11. (1.80) R U' R2 F R F2 R U2 R' 
12. 4.50 R' F' U' R F' U' F2 U2 F'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 13, 2022)

stackmat 2x2 but better


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-13
avg of 12: 3.79

Time List:
1. 3.08 U F2 U' R' F2 R' U' F' R' 
2. 4.15 F' R' U R' U2 F' R' F2 R2 
3. 3.62 U F' R' U F2 U R' U2 F 
4. (5.03) U2 F2 U F R2 F' U' R2 F 
5. 4.10 U2 R F' U' F' U2 F' U' R2 
6. 3.03 R' U' R2 F U' R F' U' R F2 
7. 4.27 U2 F' R F U' R U' R U2 
8. 4.69 F2 U' R U2 R F2 U R F2 
9. 4.32 R F R2 U' F U2 F R2 F' U' 
10. 3.46 F' U F R' U' R U R' U' 
11. (2.58) F2 R F2 R2 F2 U2 R' F R2 
12. 3.15 R2 F' U2 F' R2 F' R F2 U2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 14, 2022)

3x3 pb ao12 and ao100 !!!!!!


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-14
avg of 12: 12.52

Time List:
1. 11.55 F2 R' B2 D' L2 B' L2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 D R2 D2 B2 D R' B 
2. 13.19 F L' F2 D2 L2 D2 B' F' R2 B' L2 R2 F D' L B L' U F U2 B 
3. (10.47) U2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' R' F' D2 L D' F' L F2 U F' 
4. 13.12 D' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U' B D2 L' F' R F D' F R 
5. 11.64 B D' L2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 F2 U2 L F' R' D' R U F2 
6. (14.93) R2 D F' D2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 B D2 L2 F' R U' F2 U2 F L' U 
7. 13.05 B2 U L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 D B' U R' B2 U R2 F L' D' 
8. 11.93 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B D2 F L' R B U F D' L' 
9. 13.80 L' D' B' R U' F2 B' U L' R2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 
10. 11.88 F2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 D2 U' F' U' L U' F' R B' F 
11. 13.15 L2 U' F' B2 D L' U D F R L2 U2 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 
12. 11.85 B2 R' U2 R B2 L R D2 R2 F L' R' B U' F' U2 B' R2




Spoiler: 13.15 pb ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-14
avg of 100: 13.15

Time List:
1. 12.39 R2 L' F' D R2 L' B2 U' B R D2 R' D2 F2 B2 L D2 B2 U2 
2. 14.37 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 R F D' R B' L R2 D2 U 
3. 11.61 D B U2 F D' R2 U B' R F2 R2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 
4. 12.39 D B U L' U R2 U D' R F2 B2 U B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D 
5. 14.17 U2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' R' B' U2 R U' F L2 U F2 R' 
6. 12.48 F' U B2 D' R2 U L2 B2 L2 D U2 F2 L F D2 U' B' R U2 F 
7. 14.37 R2 B D2 F' L' U F L2 D' R D2 R D2 F2 R' L2 D2 F2 
8. 12.54 L' U' R2 F2 R2 D L2 U F2 D' U2 F L B F L2 D' L2 D' U 
9. (10.63) D' L2 D' L2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 B' L' D U2 B F D2 U L' 
10. 12.94 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 U B2 U2 R2 B L2 U' L B2 D2 U2 B D2 
11. 13.29 L U2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 L' F D B' U R2 U R F2 R' 
12. 13.43 R' U' B2 D' R2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U' L2 F R' D' R U2 F R B' F2 
13. 11.76 B2 D2 R2 B D2 F D2 R2 B R2 U2 F D' B2 F2 R' F D2 U' B R 
14. 13.29 R2 D U2 F' R2 U2 L2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' D2 F2 R D' B L' R' B D' 
15. 13.51 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 U' F' R' B L F R F2 D 
16. 12.76 F2 U F R2 U L' U2 F R D2 R' U2 R' F2 R B2 U2 R' U2 F 
17. 12.24 U B D L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U L D' L B U' B U2 F' 
18. 12.70 F R' U2 B R2 F L2 B R2 D2 F R' F L D' F2 D2 L D' 
19. (10.54) D F' R U L' F2 U' D2 R2 F' B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B U2 F L' D2 
20. 13.26 R' F2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 L R B2 L' R' U B' F2 L U2 B D R' 
21. 12.77 U' R U2 F' B L' U' B F2 L2 U' D2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U B' 
22. 12.30 U2 L' U2 B' U2 B U2 B' D2 B' R2 B D2 L' D' U2 R U B F L 
23. 12.40 F2 L' U' B2 U L2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D' L R D R' B' D B2 
24. (16.66) U' L' D' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 B' R D B F U B D 
25. (14.97) R B2 L2 D L2 U F2 D' F2 U B2 U F' L U' F' D2 L' B L' U' 
26. 13.66 R' L2 B U2 B F' U2 R2 U2 B' U2 L2 D' B L2 R F R2 B F2 
27. 14.18 B' L2 B2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 U' L' F' U' L R' B2 L2 R' U 
28. 13.86 L2 U R2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 R U2 F U F2 U F D2 R' F' 
29. 12.84 F' D2 B2 L2 B' R2 F L2 F2 D2 U2 L B D B F' L' U R' D2 L 
30. 11.92 D' F B2 U2 F2 L B2 U2 L U2 R' F2 L R2 F R2 D2 U' F2 U R 
31. 11.14 L U2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 L U F' L2 R' D U' L2 F2 D2 
32. 13.40 F D2 L U2 F L B U' F R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 B' L2 F D2 B L 
33. 12.58 D R2 B' R2 L D' B' D F' U2 L2 F R2 F B' R2 B2 L2 B' R2 
34. 13.15 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 D R2 F D2 L B L2 D' U F' R2 U 
35. 12.94 R' F2 D R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D B2 R F U2 L' R2 U F R2 
36. 13.97 B' R' B2 R B2 R D2 F2 L2 B2 R' U B' D L2 R U' B' U 
37. 14.42 B L2 U2 F D2 B' L2 F L2 U2 D R U2 B' L2 B' R D 
38. 13.66 F U B R' B R' B2 D F2 D2 B R2 F U2 R2 L2 F R2 L2 F2 
39. 13.88 F D2 B U2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 R2 F D2 R' B' L2 U' B2 L' D' U2 R' 
40. 14.10 B' U2 F D2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 B' F2 D2 R' F L D R' F' D' U R 
41. 13.14 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 F L2 D' R' U' R F2 R D F U2 
42. (15.46) B D B' R' L' F R' D F' B D2 F U2 F' D2 F' R2 L U 
43. (16.25) B D R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B' D' R2 B' U' R U' B2 
44. 11.55 F2 R' B2 D' L2 B' L2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 D R2 D2 B2 D R' B 
45. 13.19 F L' F2 D2 L2 D2 B' F' R2 B' L2 R2 F D' L B L' U F U2 B 
46. (10.47) U2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' R' F' D2 L D' F' L F2 U F' 
47. 13.12 D' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U' B D2 L' F' R F D' F R 
48. 11.64 B D' L2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 F2 U2 L F' R' D' R U F2 
49. (14.93) R2 D F' D2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 B D2 L2 F' R U' F2 U2 F L' U 
50. 13.05 B2 U L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 D B' U R' B2 U R2 F L' D' 
51. 11.93 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B D2 F L' R B U F D' L' 
52. 13.80 L' D' B' R U' F2 B' U L' R2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 
53. 11.88 F2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 D2 U' F' U' L U' F' R B' F 
54. 13.15 L2 U' F' B2 D L' U D F R L2 U2 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 
55. 11.85 B2 R' U2 R B2 L R D2 R2 F L' R' B U' F' U2 B' R2 
56. 14.92 R U' B2 D R2 U2 B2 L' U2 F D2 L2 B D2 F2 B' L2 B' R' 
57. 13.70 D2 B U2 B' L2 U2 B R2 B2 R2 F' U2 R' B2 L' D' L2 F2 D F' 
58. 14.27 U2 R2 F2 B D2 R D' L2 B' U2 B2 L F2 B2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 L2 
59. 12.30 U2 L F2 B' R U' B2 U2 R' L2 U2 L2 B' D2 F U2 L2 U2 F' B2 D2 
60. 13.93 B2 U2 D' R2 F' U L2 U2 L F D2 L2 U2 F' U2 D2 F' D2 F' 
61. 13.84 D' L' F2 U2 L2 U2 L D2 R D2 R D' B2 R' B' R' B R' U 
62. 13.33 R' F L U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U R' U' L2 D' B' D2 R 
63. 13.68 L U F B2 R' U2 L2 D2 U2 L' D2 F2 R2 F D R' D R U2 B 
64. 14.23 U2 L F U L' B D F B2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L' 
65. 13.47 R D2 R2 F R2 F' D2 B' R2 B' U2 R' B U F' D2 L2 D' F' 
66. 12.77 D2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 F R2 F U2 F2 U2 R B2 D' F' L' R2 D' F 
67. 14.65 D2 L' U2 L' B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 D' L F' U' B2 R' B D F' 
68. 14.64 L' U L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 R' B R F' L B' D U2 B 
69. 13.82 L' B' D L B2 U' B2 R F' L2 B' R2 D2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 B R' 
70. 13.00 D2 B2 D2 U B2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 B U' R F D L B2 F' R' D2 
71. 13.57 F2 L F2 D2 L U2 L F2 D2 U2 L2 F R' U B2 D U2 B' D L 
72. 13.79 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B U' B D2 L2 R D2 U R D' F2 
73. 11.96 L2 B U L2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U' B D' R F' U' L2 B' 
74. 14.34 L' D R' F2 U' L F' R B2 R' U2 L2 D2 L B2 L D2 R U' 
75. 11.90 F2 B U L' U F' R' U2 R2 B2 U R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F D 
76. 13.42 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 F' U L B' D' F U L D 
77. 12.20 R' F2 R2 F U2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 B2 R2 B U F D B' R' D' B2 
78. 12.21 B' D' F U2 R' U L' D2 R' B2 L2 D2 R' B2 R U2 B2 F U' 
79. 14.23 R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D B L' D' U R F R B U2 R2 
80. (10.89) L D L2 R' B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 U2 B L' D' B D2 U B2 
81. 12.56 D U2 B' R2 F L2 B R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U L R' U2 B U' B' 
82. 14.15 F' L B2 L' D2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 L U2 R2 F' D' U' L D L F2 L 
83. 12.02 U R' L2 F' L D B D' B2 D' R2 U F2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 F U 
84. 13.70 B' L' U' D F' B D B R F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 F' 
85. 14.16 L B2 U2 L2 D' L2 D F2 D L2 U L2 F D B U L B' L' U' R' 
86. 12.65 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 B U2 B' U L2 R' F' L D B F2 L2 
87. 13.43 D' L2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 U R2 B' R F' L' R2 U' L2 R' B' U' 
88. 12.93 F2 U' L2 F U' L' D' B R U L2 D F2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 
89. 13.30 D2 B2 R F2 L' D2 U2 L R' D2 U' B' F2 L' R F' U F2 D B2 
90. 12.17 F2 B2 L D' L' B' D F' L D2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 D2 L2 
91. 13.87 F' L2 F2 R2 D U R2 B2 D' B2 D' F U2 R' B' U' B2 L U' B2 
92. 13.17 L2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U B F R F D U B' D2 U2 F' 
93. (10.59) U2 B F2 U2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 U2 F2 U F R2 B2 R' D2 B R2 U' 
94. 11.85 L F2 B2 U' F U2 L' D' B2 U2 L' F2 L B2 U2 L F2 U2 F2 R2 
95. 12.72 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U' R2 B' U2 F2 R' D2 U' F D B' 
96. 13.76 D' R2 L F' D R D B U R2 U2 D2 B R2 D2 R2 D2 B 
97. 13.91 R2 U L2 U2 L F2 L' D2 R B2 R2 B2 D' B' U' R' D B F R2 
98. 14.15 R F R D2 R L D' B2 L F' U2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' 
99. 12.40 L U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 L B2 R' U' B' D2 R2 B' D' U B2 F2 
100. 13.13 B2 R B2 U' F2 L' D2 F' D R' D2 L' U2 F2 L2 B2 R' B2 R'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 15, 2022)

i suck at stackmat 2x2 ao100



Spoiler: 4.28 stackmat ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-15
avg of 100: 4.28

Time List:
1. 3.37 U2 R2 F R' U' R2 F' U2 F2 
2. 4.57 U2 R2 U' F U2 R F' R F' 
3. 3.02 U' R F' R2 U2 R' F R2 U' 
4. (6.00) F R U' R U2 R' F U' R 
5. 4.56 R F' U R' F' R U' R U 
6. 3.93 U2 F2 U F2 U' F U R2 F2 
7. 4.14 R' F U2 R U' R U R F2 
8. 3.62 U' R F2 R' U' R F U F 
9. (5.65) R U' R U F2 U F' U' F' 
10. 4.80 F U F' R U' R' U F' R 
11. 4.51 U' F' R' U2 F U R2 U2 F 
12. 4.34 F2 R U' F R F' U F2 U 
13. 4.63 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 F' U' F2 
14. 4.58 F' U F2 R2 F' R2 U' R U2 R' 
15. 4.41 F U R2 F' U F2 U2 R2 U' 
16. 4.19 R' F R2 F2 U2 R' U' F U' 
17. 4.14 R2 U2 R U' F2 R U' F2 U 
18. 4.61 U2 F R' U2 R' U F2 U' F' 
19. 4.06 U F' R' F2 U' F U R F2 
20. 3.95 U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 F R F2 
21. 4.54 F' U2 F U2 R F' R2 U F 
22. 4.81 U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U F R' 
23. 4.10 U F U2 R' F' R2 U2 F U' 
24. (5.42) R' F' U R F' R F' U2 R' U' 
25. 4.37 R2 F' U2 F U' F R' U2 R2 
26. 4.71 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R U2 F' 
27. 5.19 F U R' U R2 U R2 U' R2 F' 
28. 4.21 U R2 F' R2 U' R' F U' R' 
29. 4.82 R U R2 F' R F2 R2 F2 U 
30. 3.49 R' F U' R2 F U' F2 R' U 
31. 4.03 F' U F2 R' U F U' F2 U 
32. 4.75 U' R2 U F' R' U F2 R2 U' 
33. 4.78 R F R2 U' F U F' U2 F2 R' 
34. 4.36 F2 U' R2 U R U F R2 F 
35. 4.53 U F2 R U F2 R2 U R' F U' 
36. (2.49) U' F U2 R2 U' F2 U' F R' 
37. 3.59 F2 U R U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R' 
38. 4.85 R2 U' F2 R U2 R F2 R2 U' 
39. 5.25 U2 F' R U F U' R U R' 
40. (2.28) U R U' F2 U' R U F R' 
41. 4.25 U F U2 R' F2 R' U2 R U' 
42. 3.09 F U2 R' U2 R F2 U' R F 
43. 3.22 F2 R' F U' R F2 R F' R' 
44. 3.79 R' F2 R U' F U' F2 U R2 
45. 3.34 F2 R U' R' U R' F2 R' U' R2 
46. 3.54 F2 R U' R2 F' R' F2 R U2 F2 
47. 2.77 R F2 U' F' R2 F R2 F2 R' U' 
48. 3.75 F' R F' U R' U R F2 U' 
49. 4.65 F' R' U2 F R U2 F' U F 
50. 4.55 U' F2 R' F2 R U' R U R2 
51. 4.22 U' F U2 F U' R' F' U R' 
52. (6.10) F' U2 R2 F2 U' F' U2 F' U 
53. 3.92 U R' U R U2 R' U' F2 U2 
54. (5.80) R' U2 F2 R U' F R2 U2 F' U2 
55. 4.05 R' F' U F' R2 F2 U' R' U' 
56. 4.32 F R' U' F2 R F R U2 F 
57. 4.69 U R' U R F' U F R2 U' F2 
58. 3.95 R2 F' R F R2 U' R' U F2 U2 
59. 5.11 F U F R' F U F' R2 U 
60. (2.29) U' R' F2 U F U2 R2 U' F2 U' 
61. 4.10 R' U2 R2 U' R' F U2 R2 F' 
62. 4.54 R' F2 R' F R2 U' F2 R2 F' 
63. 4.54 F' R F2 U F' R2 F' U2 F' R' 
64. 4.59 R2 U' R U' F2 R F2 R' F' 
65. 4.77 R F U R' F2 R2 F' R' F2 
66. 4.90 U' R' F R F' R2 F2 U2 F' 
67. 4.31 F' R U2 F' R2 U' F' R F' 
68. 4.51 R U2 F2 R F' R' U R F2 U' 
69. 4.53 R2 F U' F U F2 R U2 F2 
70. 3.88 R2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 R' U' R' 
71. 4.55 U F U' F' U R2 U' R2 F' 
72. 3.65 F' R F' R F' U R F' R 
73. 4.48 F2 U R U F2 R' F' R2 F' 
74. 3.24 U' R2 F' U F' U F' R' F2 
75. 2.86 U R' F' U R F2 R U' F' 
76. 3.17 U' R F R' U R' U' F2 U R' 
77. 5.00 F2 R U2 R U' F R2 U' R2 
78. 4.77 F R F' R' F U2 F' R' U' 
79. 4.63 R F' U2 F' R F R U2 F2 R2 
80. 4.92 R' F2 R' F2 U R U' F2 R' F' 
81. 3.87 U2 F2 R' U R U R2 F2 U F' 
82. 4.19 F U R2 F R' F' U2 F R' 
83. 5.20 F' R' F' U R F' R U' F2 
84. 4.85 R F' U F U2 R' F R U 
85. 4.78 R U2 R2 U' R2 F U' F' U 
86. 4.67 F2 R F2 R U2 F2 U R2 U2 
87. 3.64 R2 U' R2 U2 F R' U F R 
88. 4.82 U F2 R2 U R F2 R F2 U' F2 
89. 5.03 F2 R F' R2 U2 F' R' F2 U 
90. 5.15 R2 F' R2 F U F' U R' U 
91. 4.02 U2 F2 U R' U2 F R2 F' R F' 
92. 3.20 R' U R' F2 U' R2 U' R' U' 
93. 4.46 U' F' U R U R F2 U' F2 
94. 4.57 U2 F' U F2 R2 F' R' U2 F2 
95. (2.58) F U2 R2 F R' F' U' R2 F' 
96. 4.69 F2 U R' U2 F U' R U R' 
97. 4.03 U2 R' F' U2 F' U' R' F' R2 
98. 5.00 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' R' F' 
99. (2.31) R F2 U' R' U' R' F U2 R U' 
100. 3.90 U2 R' F U2 F R' F2 U R2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 15, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> i suck at stackmat 2x2 ao100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no sub 2s? kinda impressive ngl

also, just PICK UP THE CUBE


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 16, 2022)

but picking up the cube is exactly why i am bad at stackmat


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 17, 2022)

i think im close to sub 13 on 3x3 now
and im getting more sub 1:05 4x4 solves 
but i still suck at 2x2 stackmat


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 17, 2022)

v perms and OLL parity just gotta ruin my pbs


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 17, 2022)

WOOHOO I JUST GOT 4X4 PB


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-17
single: 57.07

Time List:
1. 57.07 R U' B U' F L' U D2 B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 L' D Fw2 R Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 R2 U' L' Fw2 R2 B2 Fw' U F Rw2 Fw' B2 Rw' Fw' R Uw' Rw2 F2 Uw


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 17, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-17
avg of 12: 1:08.61

Time List:
1. 1:13.85 L2 D2 R2 F U2 R2 B U2 B R2 F' R2 U' R U2 F' U L' D' U2 Rw2 U' F2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 R' Uw2 R2 Uw2 U' L' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 R' U L2 Uw' F B2 Rw' U2 D' L 
2. 1:11.00 F D F2 R U' L2 D L' U2 L2 D B2 U2 D' L2 D R2 L2 F' Fw2 Rw2 F2 R F' Uw2 B R' F' Uw2 B R' D2 Uw B2 D2 F' L' Fw' L D' Rw2 Fw Rw L2 
3. 1:05.61 U' F B' U D2 R F2 R' F' R B2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 L' Fw2 D L' U2 D' Rw2 D' Fw' Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw B2 Rw Uw Rw' B' L' Fw2 D2 
4. 59.36 U R' U' D2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 R' D' L F L2 R' U Fw2 L' F2 Rw2 U2 F Uw2 B2 L' Uw2 D2 F R2 Uw' L' B' R2 D' R D' Rw' Fw2 F2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' Uw' 
5. 1:10.72 L D2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 R U2 R D2 R2 F' U2 L D B' D F' L' B' Fw2 D' F U2 B2 Rw2 L2 F' Uw2 B D2 Rw2 R' F' Uw2 Rw' R Fw' Rw Fw2 R2 U' Fw D' B2 
6. 1:08.66 U2 L' B D2 R2 F D2 B U2 R2 D2 F' U2 D' B L F' U' R' U2 L' Rw2 Fw2 R' U2 Fw2 U' L' Fw2 L D2 L' U R' Fw' U' R' B R2 Fw' Rw' Fw Rw' L' R2 B Uw' 
7. 1:05.43 F' D2 F' R2 B D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 B L' B R2 D' R B' Fw2 L F' Rw2 U2 Fw2 B' Uw2 F2 L' B2 L' Uw L2 B' Rw2 L D2 L2 Fw' Uw U2 L' B Rw' 
8. 1:14.28 F2 R' F L' F L2 B D' L F' U2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 B R2 L2 F' D2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B' D B Uw2 B' U F D2 U' Rw' B' D2 Fw2 R U' Fw' U L Fw2 Uw Fw' D2 F 
9. 1:15.82 L' B D' R2 D' R2 U L2 U B2 D2 R2 L' B' R' U L2 B' L B' Fw2 R' Uw2 R L B Uw2 B Rw2 B2 L F R Uw B F2 Rw2 Uw Rw' D B Uw Fw Uw D' B' 
10. 1:01.38 F R' F2 L D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R U' B2 F' R' B' L' B2 D Rw2 F' U' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 B F2 R2 U2 R2 F L U2 Rw' Fw2 R' Uw U' Fw2 Uw' L2 Fw Uw 
11. (57.07) R U' B U' F L' U D2 B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 L' D Fw2 R Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 R2 U' L' Fw2 R2 B2 Fw' U F Rw2 Fw' B2 Rw' Fw' R Uw' Rw2 F2 Uw 
12. (1:19.58) B' L2 U2 L2 F' D2 B U2 R2 F R2 D' B U2 L R D B U' B D Uw2 L Fw2 U' Fw2 F2 U R2 Uw2 D U Fw2 L' Fw U' Rw2 L Fw R F Uw' F2 Uw'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 17, 2022)

i dont know what to say anymore

|
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-17
single: 1.18

Time List:
1. 1.18 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' F' R' U'

HOW CAN I MESS UP AUF


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 17, 2022)

YES LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SIUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-17
single: 9.14

Time List:
1. 9.14 F2 U F2 B U B2 L' U' B2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 B

3X3 PB FINALLY


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 17, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> YES LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SIUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-17
> single: 9.14
> 
> ...


nice


Kaedenthecuber said:


> i dont know what to say anymore
> 
> |
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-17
> ...


0.43


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 17, 2022)

why did this recon take so long

recon

Cross:
facing blue center F R' L B D

First pair:
facing red U' R U' R' r' U' R' U M'

Second, third and fourth pair:
facing green ( U L' U' L2 U L' ) U2 R' U R ( U L' U2 L U L' U' L )

OLL: Sune R U2 R' U' R U' R'

PLL: U2 (Left J perm)


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 17, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-17
mean of 3: 11.12

Time List:
1. 9.14 F2 U F2 B U B2 L' U' B2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 B 
2. 11.45 U' R F' R2 L2 D' L B L' U2 B2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 R2 F' 
3. 12.78 D2 B R2 B U2 R2 F U2 B' D2 R2 U R2 F U' F R' U2 F2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 17, 2022)

3x3 pb ao12 les goooo

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-17
avg of 12: 12.44

Time List:
1. 11.48 D2 L' F2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 F2 R F' L' U2 F D L 
2. (10.48) B' L B2 U L' U' B' D' L' D2 R2 F' B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 
3. (14.07) B R2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 L' B D' L' U' B' D F' 
4. 12.26 D R2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 U L2 R2 U' R2 F' L' D B D R U' F2 D' 
5. 13.16 D B R2 B2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 F' U' F2 D2 B D L' R2 F' 
6. 11.93 L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D2 F' D U' L U F D2 U B' 
7. 11.44 B2 U2 L D' R D' R U F L2 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 B 
8. 12.67 U' R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 F D' F L B' U' R2 D' F 
9. 14.03 L' F' U R F R' L2 B L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U' D2 B2 L 
10. 12.72 D' R2 D B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U2 R B2 U' B F' L' D2 B' D 
11. 11.69 F2 L U L U D L U F L2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 F U2 F' D 
12. 13.02 R2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L F' L2 U R' D2 B' F2 R2 F'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 17, 2022)

bruh another 9 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-17
single: 9.83

Time List:
1. 9.83 L2 F2 U2 B L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B2 F' U B2 F' U2 F R F2 D F'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 17, 2022)

WAIT WHAT 3X3 PB AGAIN ?!?!?!?!?!


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-17
single: 8.89

Time List:
1. 8.89 F2 L F' D2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 F D2 B2 L2 U' F2 R D' B2 F U'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 17, 2022)

with pb single comes pb averages

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-17
mean of 3: 9.55

Time List:
1. 9.83 L2 F2 U2 B L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B2 F' U B2 F' U2 F R F2 D F' 
2. 8.89 F2 L F' D2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 F D2 B2 L2 U' F2 R D' B2 F U' 
3. 9.92 D R2 D2 R' U2 B2 L U2 B2 R' B2 F2 R2 F' L' R2 B L2 B2 L D


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-17
avg of 5: 10.92

Time List:
1. 13.02 R2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L F' L2 U R' D2 B' F2 R2 F' 
2. (13.30) U2 F L B' U2 F2 R2 D' B' U2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U' D2 R2 F2 U' L2 
3. 9.83 L2 F2 U2 B L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B2 F' U B2 F' U2 F R F2 D F' 
4. (8.89) F2 L F' D2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 F D2 B2 L2 U' F2 R D' B2 F U' 
5. 9.92 D R2 D2 R' U2 B2 L U2 B2 R' B2 F2 R2 F' L' R2 B L2 B2 L D


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-17
avg of 12: 11.97

Time List:
1. 13.16 D B R2 B2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 F' U' F2 D2 B D L' R2 F' 
2. 11.93 L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D2 F' D U' L U F D2 U B' 
3. 11.44 B2 U2 L D' R D' R U F L2 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 B 
4. 12.67 U' R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 F D' F L B' U' R2 D' F 
5. (14.03) L' F' U R F R' L2 B L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U' D2 B2 L 
6. 12.72 D' R2 D B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U2 R B2 U' B F' L' D2 B' D 
7. 11.69 F2 L U L U D L U F L2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 F U2 F' D 
8. 13.02 R2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L F' L2 U R' D2 B' F2 R2 F' 
9. 13.30 U2 F L B' U2 F2 R2 D' B' U2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U' D2 R2 F2 U' L2 
10. 9.83 L2 F2 U2 B L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B2 F' U B2 F' U2 F R F2 D F' 
11. (8.89) F2 L F' D2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 F D2 B2 L2 U' F2 R D' B2 F U' 
12. 9.92 D R2 D2 R' U2 B2 L U2 B2 R' B2 F2 R2 F' L' R2 B L2 B2 L D


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 17, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> with pb single comes pb averages
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-17
> mean of 3: 9.55
> ...


bruh gj bro


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 17, 2022)

recon again ig

Cross:
u2 R F2 u L2

first pair:
U2 R U' R' U2 L' U' L

second and third and fourth pair : rotate to orange
(U L' U' L U2 R U R')( U2 R' U' R) (L' U L U2 L' U L)

OLL and PLL skip 
U rotate down R' U R D' R' U' R D rotate back up U'

3 pbs singles and many pb averages in one day. if theres more today i will prob say it tmr


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 18, 2022)

i just got the mgc 2x2 and im doing well and feel more confident with it


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-18
avg of 12: 3.46

Time List:
1. 3.32 U F' U2 F R' F2 R U F 
2. (1.93) R F' R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' 
3. 3.57 R U2 R F2 U' F R' F R2 
4. 4.33 F U F R' F R U2 F2 R' 
5. 3.67 U2 R U' F2 U' R2 F U' F' U' 
6. 3.90 R' U' F R2 F U2 F R F2 
7. 2.49 R' F' U2 F' R F' U' R2 F' 
8. 3.74 F R2 U2 R F2 R' F R2 F' 
9. 3.26 U2 F' R U' R U' R2 U R 
10. 3.46 U2 R2 U' F R' U R F' U' 
11. (4.65) R U2 F' U2 F' U' R2 F R 
12. 2.88 F R F R U2 F U2 F' R2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 18, 2022)

accidentally got a pb ao5 on 4x4


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 18, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-18
avg of 12: 1:04.78

Time List:
1. (57.07) R U' B U' F L' U D2 B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 L' D Fw2 R Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 R2 U' L' Fw2 R2 B2 Fw' U F Rw2 Fw' B2 Rw' Fw' R Uw' Rw2 F2 Uw 
2. (1:19.58) B' L2 U2 L2 F' D2 B U2 R2 F R2 D' B U2 L R D B U' B D Uw2 L Fw2 U' Fw2 F2 U R2 Uw2 D U Fw2 L' Fw U' Rw2 L Fw R F Uw' F2 Uw' 
3. 59.62 D L2 U L F U2 L' F2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 U R2 U' F' Rw2 D Rw2 R U' R' U2 Fw2 Uw2 R U2 L D B' Uw2 Fw D2 F Uw' Rw R' Fw' Rw F' U 
4. 1:04.66 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 B D' F R B2 R2 U B R F L' Rw2 U R Fw2 U F2 L' D R2 Fw2 B2 L2 Fw' U B R F2 Rw' Uw' U2 Fw' D2 Fw' R 
5. 1:08.01 D' B2 L2 U L2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D L B L' B U' R' B2 F' D' B Rw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 F' L2 B D B F2 U' D Rw' U2 R' Uw2 D' R Fw2 Uw F' Rw' B2 L' Uw 
6. 1:16.13 D B2 D' U2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 L' B U' L' Uw2 B L' U2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 U2 F L Uw2 B' Uw' F' R2 Uw' R2 L Fw R2 D Rw L2 U2 Rw 
7. 1:06.76 L' B L' U2 L' B U F2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 Uw2 Fw2 U' F L2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 F2 D F D2 Rw2 R' U Rw' D Rw' Uw' D2 R2 B' Uw2 Rw D' 
8. 1:03.97 D F' U2 R F L B' R' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' D' R2 D' B2 D F' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 U' B' U' F' D2 Fw2 D F2 L' Uw2 Rw' R' F Uw' R2 B D2 Rw Uw D' 
9. 1:06.82 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 R U' F L' U2 L D B' F' R2 Fw2 Uw2 B' L2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 F Uw' F' D B F2 U' D' Fw' Uw' U' L2 Fw' Uw' U' 
10. 1:04.66 D2 F L' B2 F2 R U2 L2 R' D2 F2 U2 F' U F' U2 F R2 D' Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 D' F D2 Rw2 F' R2 Rw' Fw2 B Rw2 D2 Fw2 R Fw' Uw D' Fw2 Uw F' 
11. 59.81 L2 B' U2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U L' D R U2 R2 F Uw2 Fw2 U Fw2 F' Rw2 R2 U' F2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 Rw' R L U' F' D2 Fw' Rw F D2 Rw R' Fw 
12. 57.34 U' R' B2 D2 L2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 B D2 F D2 L' U' R' U2 F' R' U' Uw2 L' Fw2 R2 D F2 Uw2 U' Rw2 D2 Rw2 R' L Fw' D2 B2 U' Fw Rw' U B' R2 F' Uw' Rw'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 18, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> i just got the mgc 2x2 and im doing well and feel more confident with it
> 
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-18
> ...


I thought u use Valk


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 18, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I thought u use Valk


it is heavy and i dropped it too many times so the magnets got very weak. remember when i told you i dropped it from a bunk bed it was actually true.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 18, 2022)

PLL parity ruined my 4x4 pb


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 18, 2022)

pog


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-18
avg of 5: 2.73

Time List:
1. 2.67 F U2 F R2 U F U' R U' 
2. (3.63) F2 U F' R F R U2 F' U2 
3. (2.25) U F' R2 F' U R F2 R' U' 
4. 2.86 U' F2 U F' R' F R2 U2 F2 
5. 2.66 F' U R2 F' R' U F U' F'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 18, 2022)

4x4 PB!!!!!!!!


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-18
single: 54.29

Time List:
1. 54.29 R B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 B' L' F2 R' F' L2 F' L2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 L F U2 F' Rw2 Uw2 B2 L B L' R2 Uw' Rw2 U' B2 R' Rw Fw F L Uw Fw2 B2 D


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 18, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> 4x4 PB!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-18
> ...


With redux????


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 18, 2022)

yes of course but with 3 2 3 edge pairing


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 18, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> yes of course but with 3 2 3 edge pairing


switch to yau before its too late (or hoya or something)


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 19, 2022)

its too late for me to switch and i dont like yau and i suck at yau anyway


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 19, 2022)

if I can get sub 4 on 2x2 with LBL and sub 13.5 with 2-look OLL on 3x3, im sure i can get sub min with redux 323 on 4x4


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 19, 2022)

rusty on OH


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 19, 2022)

4x4 PB AND MO3!!!!!


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-19
mean of 3: 58.16

Time List:
1. 59.77 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 U' L2 R D' U2 B2 D F R' D' R2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 L2 D' L' Fw2 D Fw2 B2 L U' Fw' B' R2 Uw2 U Rw2 Fw' Rw Uw2 Fw L2 U Rw' 
2. 53.44 D' R' B2 D2 R' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R F2 L' F U R2 U' L R' U2 Rw2 Uw2 D L2 Uw2 R' D' L' R U' R2 Fw Rw2 U' B' D Fw' B2 L2 F Rw' Uw B' Uw2 F' 
3. 1:01.28 R' U B D L' D F' L D' L' D2 B2 L D2 R F2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 R D' U B2 R Uw2 U2 Rw2 L' Fw' R2 U' R2 B2 L Uw R' Uw2 Rw Uw' Rw' B2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 19, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> its too late for me to switch and i dont like yau and i suck at yau anyway


Ye but yau will help in the long run I switched to yau when i avged like 1:20 or so and it works


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 19, 2022)

ok but only after comp cuz im not confident in it


----------



## hyn (Dec 19, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> ok but only after comp cuz im not confident in it


just try it for a bit


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 20, 2022)

hyn said:


> just try it for a bit


i tried it already but i am not confident with it.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 20, 2022)

PBs, Mains and averages
decided to do this cuz i was bored

2x2 
PB: 0.77
Main: MGC 2x2
average: sub 4

3x3 
PB: 8.89
Main: Tornado v3 flagship
average: sub 13.5

4x4: 
PB: 53.44
Main: MGC 4x4
average: sub 1:05

Pyraminx
PB: 3.08
Main: X-man bell v1
average: sub 9

3x3 OH
pb: 13.47
main: Dayan tengyun v1
average: sub 30


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 20, 2022)

i will get into skewb and 5x5 next year when i get the mgc and the wingy


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 21, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> i will get into skewb and 5x5 next year when i get the mgc and the wingy


DO NOT GET THE WINGY. get like a moyu RS/Weilong they are like 20 times better than the wingy


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 21, 2022)

wingy v1 not v2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 21, 2022)

got another 4x4 pb this morning but put it in the wrong thread lmao

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-21
single: 50.42

Time List:
1. 50.42 B2 R2 F L D L2 F2 B U' F2 B2 U2 L' B2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 Uw2 F' D' Fw2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 D' Fw2 B L' U2 Rw' B F2 Uw Rw2 R' Uw2 Fw' B U' R'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 21, 2022)

i made this long ago but never showed anyone so here it is


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 21, 2022)

pb fail


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-21
single: 50.59

Time List:
1. 50.59 L F' L2 U' L2 D' U' L2 B2 D R2 F D' B2 L U' F D U Uw2 B D2 Rw2 L' B' Rw2 R' B D2 B Uw R2 Fw2 B' L' R Uw' Rw2 Fw Rw' U2 B2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 21, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> wingy v1 not v2


yeah but the moyu ones are still better


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 21, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> yeah but the moyu ones are still better


qiyi and xman is superior


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 21, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> qiyi and xman is superior


not for skewbs


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 22, 2022)

sub 50 pb lesgoooooooooo


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-22
single: 49.32

Time List:
1. 49.32 B' U' L2 B2 U2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B' F2 L' B2 U' L2 Fw2 D' L Fw2 R2 U' R Fw2 R B2 Rw2 L' U2 Fw' L2 D2 B2 L2 Fw' Rw Fw Uw' D2 R U B2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 22, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> not for skewbs


moyu, YJ and qiyi are my fav brands but qiyi is my preferred brand because of stability


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 22, 2022)

i did 100 4x4 solves in 1 day + 1 morning




Spoiler: 1:05.77 ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-22
avg of 100: 1:05.77

Time List:
1. (1:20.87) B2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U B L D' B2 R' B' U F' R Rw2 Fw2 B2 U F' B Rw2 U' B' Rw2 D' B2 Uw2 Rw' B Rw2 R' B' L2 B Uw' Rw B2 L Fw Uw 
2. 58.75 R U' F B2 D' R2 F' R' D' B L2 U2 F2 L2 F R2 F L2 B2 Fw2 U' L2 U' Rw2 U' Fw2 D' F Rw2 B U Rw Fw2 F' R2 U' F Uw' D' Fw B' Uw' Fw' Uw L' 
3. (1:19.40) R D' U2 L D2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B U' F2 D' B2 F' U Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R' Uw2 R' F2 L' Uw2 F' U' R' B2 Uw B2 R Rw Fw' Uw2 F B' Uw' Fw' 
4. 1:10.09 L' B R2 U' L2 D' F R F R2 F' R2 D2 F L2 F' R2 L2 F Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U R' Uw2 U2 R' D Fw2 R' U2 D' B Rw2 Fw' R2 U Fw U' Rw' B' Uw' F2 R' 
5. 1:12.73 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R' D2 R D2 R U2 L' B' R F2 L D L2 U' L R' Rw2 Fw2 L' F' Uw2 L2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 B' U2 B L' Uw' L2 Uw R2 Uw Fw' Uw R F2 Rw Uw' 
6. 1:06.48 B2 U' D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R F2 L' B2 R' B2 R2 F D2 U R F' D2 B' Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 U' B Uw2 U F' U F' B R Fw2 L' Uw' Rw L Uw Rw' U R2 
7. 1:12.66 F2 D2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 U2 F U' L U F' R' B' U L' B' Fw2 Rw2 B' Uw2 B R2 Uw2 U2 F' L' Uw2 L2 Uw' F' U F Rw2 Fw' Uw' Fw F2 Uw2 R' Fw2 
8. 1:10.98 F2 B' R2 U' D' L B' R' F U' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U B2 Uw2 L' F' Uw2 B2 F' L B' Uw2 L' Fw2 R' B2 Uw' B2 L2 Uw2 D2 Rw' Uw' L2 Uw' Fw2 Rw D' 
9. 58.62 B U' R2 U' L F U F R U2 F2 D L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' Fw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 B' D2 L2 Uw2 R' F' L' D2 B U' Fw2 Uw L B' Rw2 B Fw Rw2 Fw2 R2 Uw 
10. 59.00 D2 F2 D R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 U2 R' F2 D2 B R' F' U2 L U R' Fw2 Uw2 F' U2 D L2 Fw2 B2 F' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 Rw R B' Rw Uw' L Uw2 D2 Fw' L D' 
11. (50.42) B2 R2 F L D L2 F2 B U' F2 B2 U2 L' B2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 Uw2 F' D' Fw2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 D' Fw2 B L' U2 Rw' B F2 Uw Rw2 R' Uw2 Fw' B U' R' 
12. 1:11.44 U F' L2 U2 L2 R2 B U2 L2 F R2 F U' F D2 F2 R' D' B R2 Uw2 F Rw2 R2 B' Uw2 Fw2 D2 R Fw2 R D2 Uw F2 Uw' F2 L Uw' U' Fw' Rw2 Uw' L2 U' R 
13. 1:11.71 L' U L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U F' U2 F R' F U R2 D' Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 L Fw2 F2 U' B2 R U' D Fw' D R' L B2 U' Fw2 Uw' Fw' R2 Fw2 U' L' 
14. 1:11.19 B' U2 R2 F2 U' L2 B D' L2 U2 D2 R U2 L U2 F2 L U2 L' F2 Uw2 Fw2 B' R2 Uw2 F2 D B Rw2 U' Fw2 F R' D' F' B' Rw' Uw' L Uw Fw Rw D F2 
15. 1:03.75 L' F' U' R F D2 L' D' F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 U F' D Uw2 Rw2 U Fw2 F Rw2 Fw2 F2 U' L2 D' B Rw Uw2 L' F R F2 Fw' Uw' U' Rw Fw2 F D2 
16. 1:03.54 U' D' R2 B' R D R' F L D2 R2 F L2 B L2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 U F2 R Fw2 Uw2 R2 U' F2 L' Fw Rw2 L U Rw2 Fw Uw Fw U Rw2 Uw L U2 
17. 58.94 B U' R U2 D' F B2 D F2 R2 L2 F' D2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' L Rw2 Uw2 U F2 Rw2 F Uw2 R2 F2 R2 B Rw R' B' L' U Fw' Rw F2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 R' 
18. 1:11.99 L' D2 L2 R F2 L' U2 R B2 D2 L' D2 F' U2 R' D' R F' L2 B F' Rw2 Uw2 F D Rw2 B D2 B Rw2 L2 D' Rw2 U2 Rw B' D2 R2 L2 Fw U Rw Uw R B' R2 L2 
19. 1:12.74 F' U F R U' D2 B D F R2 F' U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 Rw2 B' R2 Fw2 D' F Rw2 B' F U' F' Uw2 D2 R Uw2 Rw' B2 F Uw' Fw2 Uw2 D2 Rw' R Fw' L2 
20. 1:10.75 L' D F2 L2 U B2 R2 D F2 U' R2 B2 F' R' D2 B' D2 B' R' U2 Uw2 L2 F' Rw2 F2 R Fw2 L2 Uw2 F2 R B2 Uw F Uw B F' Uw Fw' D' L2 Uw Rw D' F 
21. 1:05.15 F R F2 U' L U F L' F' L2 D R2 F2 U2 D B2 L2 D L2 Uw2 Rw2 F R' Uw2 R F' L2 B Uw2 U2 R2 U' B' Uw' D L' Rw' B Uw Fw2 R Fw Rw2 D' 
22. 1:07.73 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B U2 F2 L' D R B U' R D' B2 Uw2 R L Uw2 F' L' B2 Uw2 F' D2 Rw2 U2 R' Uw B' Uw2 L' U2 Rw' Uw L' R2 Fw B' Rw2 
23. 1:02.01 D2 R' F' L2 D F B L U2 F2 B2 U' R2 D R2 D B2 U' D2 L' Fw2 R2 Uw2 R' Fw2 L D U2 Fw2 L U D' R' Fw R' Uw2 B' F2 Rw U R' Fw' R Fw2 Uw' 
24. 1:02.69 B L D' L' U' D2 B U' R F U2 F R2 F L2 F R2 F2 R2 L2 Fw2 U' Fw2 L2 Uw2 B' D Fw2 U2 B Rw2 D2 Rw' F2 D Fw2 R' D' B' Uw Fw Uw L' Uw2 F2 
25. 1:11.77 D' L B' U2 R L U R' F U' B2 D' B2 U B2 D' R2 U L2 U R2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 B' L2 R' Fw2 R' F' L Uw' D L U2 R Fw Rw2 D Fw' F Rw2 L 
26. 1:11.05 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U B' U2 R D' U L R' B D' Rw2 D' Fw2 L Fw2 R2 U2 B2 Rw2 R Fw2 R D' Fw' U' R B2 L2 F Uw Rw' Uw' U' Fw' F L2 
27. 1:04.95 B2 R D2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' U2 R2 D2 L D' B2 R' U' L' B2 Fw2 Uw2 B Uw2 R' Uw2 L2 B' U2 R Fw2 Uw2 F Uw' D' B' L' Fw Uw' B R D2 Rw2 Fw Rw 
28. 1:07.56 R F2 U B' U' R2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 R F2 R F2 U2 B2 R' F2 U F Uw2 F Uw2 R' B2 L2 B' D2 Fw2 F2 R F' Uw' L2 Fw2 B' D2 Rw Fw2 D2 Rw' Uw' B U F' 
29. 1:08.45 D2 B' D2 B' D2 B' D2 U2 B U2 B' U2 L' F' D2 U R B2 F' D' R2 Fw2 Rw2 U' L' Fw2 L' F2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 Fw U' L' D2 F U' B Rw D Fw' U2 L' Fw' 
30. 59.46 B L2 B' F2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 U2 L' U L2 D2 F R B2 U' F2 R Uw2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 B' Rw2 L F U2 Fw2 L2 R D2 Uw R U2 Fw2 B2 R' Fw' Uw' B2 L' R' Fw' 
31. 1:07.45 F2 D2 B2 F2 R U2 F2 L F2 L2 F' U2 L' U' B L' B' R Rw2 Uw2 F' D F2 B2 R2 B Rw2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 F' Rw U' L' B' F2 Rw' Fw' U Fw2 Uw' Rw' B 
32. 1:10.57 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' U2 B2 R B2 D2 B' L R U' F L' B2 U L Rw2 Uw2 D L D2 R U' Rw2 R Fw2 L Uw2 B' Rw2 Fw' D2 U Fw' B Rw2 Uw Rw2 R U 
33. 1:10.03 R2 U' B L' U D2 R' B2 L' F' R2 U2 F U2 F' L2 F' B' R2 U2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 U B2 L' U' Fw2 D2 Rw2 L' F2 Fw' R' D' B2 F' L' B Rw' F' Rw2 B' Uw' R' 
34. 59.21 R2 F' B2 R2 U R2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 R' F' L B' D' U' F2 D' Rw2 Fw2 U' L Fw2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 L' D2 R B2 Fw F' D2 L D2 Uw Fw' Rw' D' Fw B2 D' 
35. 1:03.98 U' L' F B2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 U2 R' U2 B' D L2 B U' L U' Fw2 Rw2 L Fw2 B F' R B D2 L Fw2 Uw' R' U L Uw F D2 Fw R2 Fw' R2 Uw2 L' 
36. 59.64 F' L' U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 F2 D2 R' F L2 R B' R2 D' U F Fw2 Uw2 L' R2 Fw2 D Fw2 L2 B2 U' Fw2 B2 Rw2 Fw L2 Fw U Fw2 Uw' Rw F Rw2 Fw2 Uw L2 
37. 1:03.49 R' U B' R2 D L2 B2 D U2 L2 F2 D R2 U' L F D2 R F' L2 D' Fw2 Rw2 U' B' F' D' Fw2 Rw2 F' U F' Rw U2 Rw' D' R D' Fw2 U' Fw L' R' D' Rw' 
38. 1:01.05 F2 U F2 D' F' L' D' B' L' B2 U2 L2 U2 R F2 R' D2 R' U2 R2 D' Rw2 Fw2 D B2 F D2 Fw2 Rw2 B' U B Uw2 U' Rw' U' R2 D2 L Uw' L2 Fw' F Rw' Fw' Rw' B 
39. 1:05.41 R' L2 B2 D L2 D F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 L F' L2 U2 F' D' U' L2 Uw2 L B' Uw2 R' F2 R D2 F' Rw2 Fw2 D2 Uw L2 B' D2 L' Uw2 D2 L' Fw' Uw F' Rw B L2 
40. 1:02.92 F' U F2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D' U' B2 L2 B2 R' F' R' U L B D U' Uw2 Fw2 L F2 Rw2 F2 D' Fw2 D' L' Fw L2 Fw U B2 U' R2 Uw Rw' Fw Rw2 F Uw' D2 
41. 1:07.85 F' B2 R F2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 R F2 U2 F2 B' D' F L' R2 B' D F Rw2 D' R2 Fw2 D' B' Rw2 D F' D' R2 U D Rw' B2 Uw2 B U R' Fw F Rw B F' D2 
42. 1:00.38 R' U B2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 U' B' R2 D2 F D' R' F D2 Uw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 F' D' B2 D2 Rw2 F2 U D2 R Fw2 F L' Uw' Rw' U Fw' L Uw' Rw 
43. (1:22.51) D R' D R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 D R2 F R U' F2 U2 F R' Uw2 Rw2 D B2 D' L' Fw2 Rw2 L D Fw2 D' U Fw' D2 U' F' U2 Rw' B U Fw2 Rw F2 Uw2 
44. 1:02.11 F R' L' U L F' B' U F' U2 R B2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 R' B2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 B' Uw2 F' R2 B D U2 B2 Rw U2 R2 D F2 U2 Uw' Fw' F L Uw' Fw' L2 Uw' 
45. (1:17.16) F L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' R2 L F' U' R B' L' R' B L Uw2 R' Uw2 B2 Rw2 B L Uw2 B R B2 L' Fw2 Uw L' F Uw B' L2 Rw' Uw Rw2 Uw' F' R 
46. 1:09.66 D L2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F' D U' L' B' F' L B' R U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B R' Uw2 D2 B L' B2 R2 L' F Uw' Fw2 D2 Fw2 R' Fw' D F' Rw' F2 D Rw2 
47. 1:12.85 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D U2 L2 B2 R2 L' D' B R' U2 F' L D2 F2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 U2 L' B F2 Uw2 R Fw2 U2 Uw F' D' L U2 Rw' R2 Fw F2 Uw2 Rw B D2 
48. 1:09.51 B2 D' L2 D B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L B' L2 R2 F' R' D' B' D' U2 Rw2 F' R2 U2 Fw2 R' Uw2 L B' R' L' Uw B' U' R2 Uw' B Rw2 Fw' R' D' Rw U' L' 
49. 1:02.91 F' D2 L' D2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 L' D R' U' R' U F' R2 U Uw2 F Rw2 F' D' Rw2 U L2 D' B' Uw2 B2 L Fw2 D2 Rw' U' Uw' Rw' L2 Uw Fw2 Rw' D B 
50. 1:05.24 D' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U B2 F R2 F2 U2 R' B' R2 D' U F' Rw2 D' F Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 U F' Rw2 U' F2 D' R F Rw L' Uw R2 Fw' U Rw' Fw2 Rw2 U2 
51. 58.15 F2 R L' F' R L D B2 D2 F2 R D2 L D2 F2 U2 B2 R F R' Uw2 Rw2 D' Fw2 U Fw2 L U D2 L R D' Fw' R B' R D2 Uw' Fw' Uw F2 Uw' B2 Rw 
52. 1:06.85 B D L F' R2 U' L2 U F' B2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 Fw2 L2 D F Uw2 B Rw2 D2 Fw2 U2 B L2 Rw D2 U2 B' D' Fw U' Rw' D R2 Fw 
53. 58.59 R' B U' B2 R2 U B' U2 D2 L B2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 R F' L2 Rw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 L' B2 D Fw2 D2 R U' L2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 F' B' L U Rw' U Fw D2 U R2 
54. 1:05.16 F2 R' L F B' U2 D L F U B2 U' R2 D L2 D' B2 D R2 B' Fw2 Uw2 L F R B2 Rw2 F R Fw2 Rw2 D2 Uw' R U' D B' L Uw2 Rw' Uw' B' Rw Uw D' 
55. 1:09.10 U D2 R2 B R2 B' F2 D2 L2 F R2 D2 U2 R' F2 U F2 U' B L' U' Uw2 Rw2 U2 R' B2 D2 F2 Uw2 B' Rw2 B' U' L2 Uw' L' B' D' Fw' L' U' Fw2 D Rw' F 
56. 1:06.88 B D B2 U' F' U' L' F L2 U2 L U2 B2 R D2 B2 R' F2 D2 F2 Rw2 D F' Rw2 U F Rw2 F2 B' U' R2 F B' Rw' U2 F2 U L2 Fw Rw' U Rw2 Fw2 U R' Uw 
57. 1:05.83 L' U2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D' B' L F' D2 U B L Rw2 Fw2 F' U2 Fw2 F' U Fw2 U' D B' U B2 Rw' R Uw2 Rw' B2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' R' U' L' Fw2 
58. 1:03.64 R2 L2 D R2 F B' R' U2 B' F2 R' D2 R' F2 R U2 R' D2 R F2 Rw2 D F' Rw2 Fw2 F D L2 B2 Rw2 U2 F2 R' Uw2 F2 Rw' U' Fw2 Uw L' Fw Uw2 D L2 D 
59. (54.60) F2 D' L' R2 D U L2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U' R D' B L' R2 U' F Fw2 Rw2 U' B2 U' Fw2 Uw2 F Rw2 D F' B2 Rw L U2 R B' Rw2 Uw' Rw R Fw Uw' R' L2 
60. (50.59) L F' L2 U' L2 D' U' L2 B2 D R2 F D' B2 L U' F D U Uw2 B D2 Rw2 L' B' Rw2 R' B D2 B Uw R2 Fw2 B' L' R Uw' Rw2 Fw Rw' U2 B2 
61. 1:09.37 D R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 F' D' R' B R2 U' B U2 B2 Fw2 U Fw2 B Uw2 D' R2 L2 F' D L2 R' D' Rw' U Rw' L2 Uw' Rw F2 U Rw' Uw' D' 
62. 1:08.45 R' B' L2 D' B2 U' F2 U R2 U B2 D2 B2 F' D' L' R D2 B F' U Rw2 B' D' Rw2 F' Uw2 B' U' Rw2 Uw2 B' D B Rw F2 Rw2 L' R' F2 Uw F' Rw' Fw' F U' L2 
63. 1:04.85 L F2 D2 B2 D2 L B2 L' R' U2 R F L' B' U' R' B L2 B' F' Rw2 Fw2 R' U2 R2 Fw2 D2 R' Uw2 F' D2 R U2 Uw' L B' D' F2 B' Fw' Uw' B' Uw' D Rw' 
64. 1:14.74 L D L' F2 U2 F' D2 B L2 R2 F R2 F' D U F U2 L D' U' Fw2 Uw2 F2 B L' D2 L Uw2 B L' Fw2 L Uw' F' U' R2 F2 U Rw Fw2 L2 D' Fw 
65. 1:04.60 L2 B L' U L2 D' R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 L2 U F L2 F' L' R' B R Fw2 L2 D' R Uw2 L' Uw2 D2 Rw2 U' L2 B2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 F' D2 L' F2 U Fw2 Uw Fw R2 Uw Fw' 
66. (55.10) D2 U R2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 R' D F R' D B' U L' Uw2 Fw2 L F' B Uw2 D2 L2 F D2 F' Uw R' B2 L F' Rw2 F' B Fw R Uw Rw2 L' D 
67. 1:13.75 R' F L2 B' U2 R2 B' U2 B2 F' D2 L D2 B2 L D B' R' U Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 F' D Fw2 R2 D B' Rw2 F' U Rw F L D2 Rw Fw Uw2 Fw Uw' Fw' Uw2 B2 R2 
68. 1:04.79 L2 U' D' B2 R' U2 B' D' R2 B' D2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 R' Rw2 Uw2 F Uw2 Fw2 U2 B2 L F' B2 L Uw' R2 L Fw2 F2 Uw B R' F2 Rw Fw U2 B' 
69. 1:01.28 B' D R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 R2 B2 R2 B' U' L D' U' L R B Uw2 F2 R' Uw2 L' U2 B Uw2 L B2 Uw' Fw2 L' U B' Uw Fw Rw' R' F L2 Uw' Rw2 
70. 1:04.87 B R' U F B U2 L B2 L2 U2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 U R' F Fw2 U R' Fw2 R' D' R Uw2 D2 R2 F2 L Fw R2 Fw' L2 B2 D' F2 Rw F2 Rw Uw' U2 Rw' B' 
71. (1:16.58) D' B2 D L2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L D F U L2 D' L U' F' Uw2 Fw2 F L' Fw2 Uw2 B L2 B' Rw2 U2 L2 D R' Uw' B U' Rw D Fw Rw' F2 R2 Uw 
72. 59.22 B' D R' F U2 D R B U2 R B2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 F2 B2 R' D2 B Rw2 B' D2 Rw2 L Fw2 F' Uw2 R2 B' R2 Fw2 D' Rw2 Uw Fw2 Uw' R' U' Rw' Fw2 D Fw' Uw' U2 
73. 1:08.91 D2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 D R2 B2 L D F D2 B F2 L' D Fw2 Rw2 B' Rw2 L2 R F2 R Uw2 Fw2 F' R' U2 Uw Rw2 Uw U2 B F' Fw L2 Fw Rw2 R' Uw 
74. 1:12.60 B' D R B2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R' B2 R' U' B L2 U2 L R D' Fw2 U B2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 D' Rw2 F' U F' R2 Rw F2 R2 D' U' Rw' D' U' Fw' Rw D2 U' 
75. 1:09.05 D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 L U2 B F U' L' R2 D' B' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 U' Rw2 F D2 F2 D F' D' Rw' R' D2 B' Rw' R U Fw R' Uw Fw Rw2 Uw2 
76. 1:01.36 F' R2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 F D' F' R B U2 L U2 L' Fw2 U2 R' D' Rw2 Fw2 F2 D' F2 Rw2 L Uw2 Fw' B' Rw2 R B Uw' Rw' Fw2 L' U' L2 D2 
77. 1:12.65 F2 R' U2 F B2 U2 D' L F' U2 L2 U B2 D' L2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 Uw2 F' L B' F' Rw2 R Fw2 R' B Uw2 B2 Uw' B' U Fw2 R L Uw Fw' Uw2 L' U' Rw2 Uw 
78. 1:05.39 F R' L2 B' L U' F U2 R' U2 R2 D2 B L2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 F2 U2 Uw2 F Uw2 R2 Fw2 L2 U' B' D' U F Uw2 Rw' Fw2 R2 Uw2 U2 F Rw Uw' U Rw' F Uw Rw2 R 
79. 58.13 R B2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 B2 R' D2 R2 U2 B L2 D' R B' U' L R Rw2 Fw2 L2 F' U2 F' Uw2 L Fw2 L' B Uw B2 F' R B Uw2 Rw' Fw' B' R2 Uw' Rw' B' 
80. 1:03.68 D2 F L2 D L2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 F' D' U L' D2 L' B Uw2 L' Fw2 D R Fw2 L R' D B2 Rw2 R2 Fw' L R2 F' Rw2 U2 Uw' Fw' Uw' F D' Fw' 
81. 1:07.98 L U' R B L2 B' D2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 B' F2 U' B2 F L D' R' B2 Rw2 F2 B Uw2 U' F2 Rw2 R2 D Rw2 B' D' Rw' B2 D Rw2 B2 F Fw L' D2 Rw' Uw' Rw' U2 
82. 1:00.23 D' L2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 F' R' D2 R2 B' F' D' F2 L U' Uw2 F L' Fw2 R2 L' Uw2 R' Fw2 L B2 Uw R' Fw2 F' D' B' Fw' R2 F2 U' Rw' Uw' L 
83. 1:10.18 R2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 B L2 B F2 R2 D F U B' F' U2 R U2 F Fw2 R U2 Fw2 D R' Fw2 B2 L D2 B2 U' Fw' R Fw2 F2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' F' Rw Uw R' F' D2 
84. 1:14.43 F D2 R' L D' B2 R' B F2 D L2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 L2 R Uw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U F' U' F2 U Fw2 Rw2 F2 Rw' Uw2 F' L F' R2 Fw' Rw' R2 Fw2 F R Uw 
85. 56.21 L2 U F' D F' L U' B2 D F2 R B2 R' U2 R2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 L Uw2 B R' Uw2 D2 B L' Uw' B' Uw2 B' D' Fw' Uw L' Uw' U Fw' Uw 
86. 1:15.92 L' F R' U2 R F2 D2 L F2 D2 U2 F2 D L2 U F' L' R2 D2 U' Rw2 Uw2 B' D Rw2 B' D R2 B Rw2 D2 F' Rw' Fw2 U Rw D' B Fw Uw B Rw U' D L' 
87. 1:13.06 F' B' U R L B' R U2 B' R2 L2 U B2 D' F2 B2 U' F2 U' Fw2 U' F' Rw2 B' Rw2 U' R2 Uw2 U' Fw2 B2 D' Rw B' U B2 Fw Uw' L Uw D2 Rw' U' Rw2 
88. 1:05.24 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 D L' U2 B U' R2 D' R F2 R B Rw2 Fw2 D' F D2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 D' F U' Rw Uw2 B' R' Fw' Rw2 F2 Rw' F2 R2 Uw2 F 
89. 56.16 U' L2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U B2 F' D2 U R D' U F L D' F' Fw2 Uw2 F' U2 R2 L' B Rw2 R B' L U2 Uw' L B Uw' U' Fw U2 Rw' B2 U' L' R2 
90. 1:01.74 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 F2 D2 B L2 R2 D B' F2 L' B' F2 U2 Rw2 U F' D2 Rw2 B' Rw2 D2 Fw2 D R2 D2 L' F2 Uw2 U' Rw' F2 Uw' Fw' Uw U' B' F Uw' 
91. 1:05.36 U B2 D R2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 U' B2 F' U2 R U' F' L U B' L2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 U Rw2 F' B U2 Fw2 F' U F' Rw' B' D2 L' D2 Fw2 Rw Uw' Fw2 Rw' B2 F2 U' Fw 
92. 59.50 B' U D F' R U2 F' L2 B' F2 R L U2 L' U2 F2 B2 L B2 R' Rw2 Fw2 L D Fw2 R' F2 R' D2 Fw2 U' R2 D2 Fw Rw2 L D F' D2 Rw Uw' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 U' 
93. 1:05.71 B2 L B R2 F' L2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R B U L2 U2 R' F Rw2 U B D2 Rw2 D' L2 B' Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 F' R Fw2 Rw' D R2 Fw2 Uw L Fw' R' L F2 
94. 58.20 U F B D' F2 B2 D' B' D' L2 F2 L' U2 L F2 B2 R B2 R' U2 R' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 U' B2 R2 D F' Uw2 F' D Rw2 F L' Fw2 L2 F Rw' Fw' Uw' L' F' R Uw' Rw' Fw 
95. 1:03.43 L B' F2 R U2 L D2 L R2 F2 R D2 F2 R' B' U' B' F R U2 F' Uw2 L' F' Rw2 U2 R Fw2 R' U2 Fw2 F L2 D' R' L' B2 Uw' F' Rw F B' Rw Uw Rw U 
96. (49.32) B' U' L2 B2 U2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B' F2 L' B2 U' L2 Fw2 D' L Fw2 R2 U' R Fw2 R B2 Rw2 L' U2 Fw' L2 D2 B2 L2 Fw' Rw Fw Uw' D2 R U B2 
97. 1:06.30 B U2 F L2 B D2 B2 D2 B L2 F' D' F' L' B' L D U2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 U' F2 Rw2 L' Uw2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 Fw' F D' L2 Fw2 D2 U Uw Rw' R2 U' L2 
98. 1:00.17 F B2 L U' R' B D' R2 U2 D2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' D' Rw2 D R F2 Uw2 U' D' Rw2 R U' F2 L Fw' R Fw2 F' R2 Rw' Uw2 U' Rw Fw F2 Rw 
99. 57.68 F' B2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L' B' R2 D' B' D' L2 R D Rw2 F' L2 Uw2 L2 U B2 D F' U2 Rw2 F' Rw B' D' F2 R2 Uw' Rw2 Fw B' Rw2 Uw' L2 
100. 1:09.72 D R' F2 L F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' R2 F2 B D F R' U F' D2 U' Rw2 Uw2 B' R' U2 Fw2 Uw2 B L F' L' F2 L' U' L2 Uw' R2 B' Rw' U D2 Fw2 Rw' B' L'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 23, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-23
avg of 5: 1:02.27

Time List:
1. (55.94) R2 B' D B2 L' D B' R' D R2 F2 D2 R' F2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 U L D R U' R Fw2 U Fw' D2 Fw U2 B' Uw F L Fw' U' Rw L 
2. (1:06.77) F' R2 F' D2 R2 F R2 U2 B R2 F2 L' D2 F' R' U' B' F' R2 D' Fw2 D' Fw2 F D' L2 Uw2 F' D B' Uw2 F2 Rw D2 L' U' Rw' U' D' B2 Uw' Rw Uw2 Fw B2 
3. 58.12 R' U' L F' D2 F' D2 U2 B2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 B2 F' R Rw2 U' L' R' Uw2 Fw2 U Rw2 U L2 Uw2 U' R' Fw F2 R U2 Fw' F Rw D' R' Uw B' Uw2 
4. 1:02.98 F2 B R2 B' R2 L F' R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 D2 R D R2 Uw2 Fw2 F Rw2 R2 Uw2 D R2 D Fw2 D2 B F' R' D Rw F U Uw' Fw' D R2 Uw' B' Uw' B' 
5. 1:05.70 D F2 L2 U' L2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B R' F U' R D2 L R' Rw2 F2 B U' Rw2 Uw2 L2 U' Fw2 R2 F D' L2 Rw' D L F2 D' Fw' D2 Fw' Uw' B2 Rw2 R2 F


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-24
avg of 12: 1:03.85

Time List:
1. 1:02.63 L' D' F L2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 B U2 F' R' F' L2 F' R' D U2 R' Rw2 Uw2 D' R U R2 Fw2 Rw2 L B2 R2 D2 R F' Rw2 L Fw D' B' Uw' Rw D Fw2 R' Uw' F' 
2. 1:03.90 L U F D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 R U' F D B U L R2 Fw2 D' Rw2 F Rw2 R2 Fw2 R2 F Rw2 F' U Rw D U2 F2 D2 Fw' Uw' Fw' Uw2 L' Fw' Uw F 
3. 1:08.25 L' D' F B' U2 F U R' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L U' Fw2 R D' Rw2 U' D2 L2 F2 L' Uw2 Fw2 U' Fw Uw2 F2 U2 Fw' Rw' Uw' B2 U Rw' D R2 
4. 1:05.69 B2 U L' F' R' D2 L2 D L R2 F2 U2 F2 B L2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' Rw2 Fw2 F L Uw2 F Rw2 U2 Fw2 L2 B2 Rw2 L2 Uw' U2 B U' Rw F' Uw2 Fw' B L' R2 
5. 1:00.98 U' B' R2 U2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U F R' F D2 R D2 B2 Uw2 R Fw2 R2 B L' Fw2 F' D2 B2 R' Fw2 R2 Uw' R2 Fw2 B2 U' Fw' L' F' R2 D Rw' B 
6. 1:05.44 F' L B2 U L2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 F' D R D' R' F' L' Rw2 D' Rw2 F D B Rw2 U F L2 Fw2 L2 R' F' Rw U2 D2 L Uw Fw2 Uw Fw' Rw' R Fw2 
7. 1:01.15 D F B U' L2 F' D B2 R F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 U2 B' Rw2 D2 B' R2 U B2 Rw D' Fw2 R2 U' Rw B2 R2 Fw' Uw Fw' F' B' 
8. 1:03.75 B' U2 R F2 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F' R F U R' B' F U' R2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 B' L2 U F Rw2 B2 Uw2 B R2 Rw' B U F' Rw Uw' Rw2 Uw' R Fw' D Rw2 
9. 1:02.33 R B' L' F' U B L' D' F U2 L2 B' L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B D' Rw2 B Rw2 B2 R Uw2 F' R Fw2 R B' Rw2 U Rw2 B Uw L2 Uw2 D' Rw' F Rw Fw' D' 
10. (59.22) D F R2 U2 B D2 F' L2 F L2 D2 F' L2 D B D2 R B' F' L' R Uw2 Fw2 F Uw2 D Fw2 F2 U Fw2 U' Rw2 U2 F' Rw R2 Uw2 R' D' Uw' B' F2 Rw Fw Rw2 R' U2 
11. 1:04.38 D2 U' F2 R2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D2 U F' U' F' U L' R' D B U F Uw2 R Uw2 Fw2 B' L Uw2 B' R Uw2 F U2 B2 Uw R U' Rw2 L2 Fw Rw F2 Rw' Uw Fw' D2 
12. (1:10.29) D F' R B2 L R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R U2 D' B L' B' U B' L Uw2 L2 R' Fw2 B' R Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw2 L B F Uw' L2 B R' U2 B' Uw2 Fw' R' D' Rw' B' Uw' Rw


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 24, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> moyu, YJ and qiyi are my fav brands but qiyi is my preferred brand because of stability


did i ask yeah but wingy is not good for skewb, and plus you like moyu so just get a moyu skewb, they are better than the wingy. (Get weilong/RS)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 24, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> i did 100 4x4 solves in 1 day + 1 morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kaeden when realising he wouldn't make cutoff at NTU:


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 24, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Kaeden when realising he wouldn't make cutoff at NTU:


is ok i still have time

*spends rest of time playing minecraft*


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 24, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> is ok i still have time
> 
> *spends rest of time playing minecraft*


*plays a mincraft rubix coob*


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 25, 2022)

sub 1 ao5 lesgooooo
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-25
avg of 5: 59.66

Time List:
1. 59.06 F' D B' L U2 B2 U2 R F U2 F L2 B U2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 U' Rw2 B U' D2 Rw2 Uw2 F D' Fw2 F2 L2 B F' L U' Rw L' Uw2 Fw Rw D Fw' Uw U2 Fw' D' 
2. 1:02.36 R' F' D L B2 D' R' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 D F2 R2 D R2 L Uw2 Fw2 R U2 D2 R' F R Fw2 D2 U2 Rw2 Uw U' B2 R' D F2 Fw' Rw Fw' L F2 D2 Rw2 D2 
3. (1:06.34) D2 L U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 U' F L U2 L' U R2 Rw2 Fw2 D B Uw2 R2 F2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 U Rw2 U' Rw Fw2 U' B R U' Uw Fw' U' Rw R U 
4. (55.36) U' F' D2 L2 D' F2 D' L' B2 U2 R' B2 R B2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2 D Rw2 F2 U2 Fw2 B' U Fw2 D Rw2 L2 Fw2 U2 L' U2 Rw' U2 R' Fw Uw L Uw2 D' Fw R' U2 
5. 57.55 D B2 R B2 U2 B' R L D' F2 D' B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B Fw2 U L' Uw2 F2 Rw2 L D' L2 U' L2 R' Fw D2 B' Rw2 Fw L' F' Uw Fw' U2 Fw2 F Uw L


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 25, 2022)

pure sub 1


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-25
avg of 5: 57.77

Time List:
1. (55.36) U' F' D2 L2 D' F2 D' L' B2 U2 R' B2 R B2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2 D Rw2 F2 U2 Fw2 B' U Fw2 D Rw2 L2 Fw2 U2 L' U2 Rw' U2 R' Fw Uw L Uw2 D' Fw R' U2 
2. 57.55 D B2 R B2 U2 B' R L D' F2 D' B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B Fw2 U L' Uw2 F2 Rw2 L D' L2 U' L2 R' Fw D2 B' Rw2 Fw L' F' Uw Fw' U2 Fw2 F Uw L 
3. 58.62 L' F R2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 B R2 D' F2 L B F2 D2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 B' D Rw2 U B2 U2 B' Uw2 F' B Uw2 Rw L B' D U' L Uw' F' B R' Uw 
4. (59.19) U L U2 R F' U2 B' L B R2 F2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U' Rw2 D' F U' Fw2 R2 U' Rw2 F' U F' U2 Rw R' U2 B' F' Rw2 L' Uw L2 B' Uw2 Fw F2 
5. 57.15 F D' B2 L' B2 D' R2 F' L2 U B2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 Rw2 Fw2 B R' Uw2 F B' D2 L' Fw2 F' U2 Uw' D B' D' F L2 Fw' D2 R Uw' U' B Rw2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 25, 2022)

sub 1 ao12 lesgoooo

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-25
avg of 12: 58.91

Time List:
1. (1:06.34) D2 L U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 U' F L U2 L' U R2 Rw2 Fw2 D B Uw2 R2 F2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 U Rw2 U' Rw Fw2 U' B R U' Uw Fw' U' Rw R U 
2. (55.36) U' F' D2 L2 D' F2 D' L' B2 U2 R' B2 R B2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2 D Rw2 F2 U2 Fw2 B' U Fw2 D Rw2 L2 Fw2 U2 L' U2 Rw' U2 R' Fw Uw L Uw2 D' Fw R' U2 
3. 57.55 D B2 R B2 U2 B' R L D' F2 D' B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B Fw2 U L' Uw2 F2 Rw2 L D' L2 U' L2 R' Fw D2 B' Rw2 Fw L' F' Uw Fw' U2 Fw2 F Uw L 
4. 58.62 L' F R2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 B R2 D' F2 L B F2 D2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 B' D Rw2 U B2 U2 B' Uw2 F' B Uw2 Rw L B' D U' L Uw' F' B R' Uw 
5. 59.19 U L U2 R F' U2 B' L B R2 F2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U' Rw2 D' F U' Fw2 R2 U' Rw2 F' U F' U2 Rw R' U2 B' F' Rw2 L' Uw L2 B' Uw2 Fw F2 
6. 57.15 F D' B2 L' B2 D' R2 F' L2 U B2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 Rw2 Fw2 B R' Uw2 F B' D2 L' Fw2 F' U2 Uw' D B' D' F L2 Fw' D2 R Uw' U' B Rw2 
7. 58.85 F' L' B2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 L' B D' F2 R' F L B' R Fw2 R D2 Rw2 Fw2 D R2 Fw2 U B2 U2 B2 Fw' U' F R' Fw2 B U' Rw Uw Fw2 F2 D2 Fw' L 
8. 1:03.30 R F' U B' D F' B' U F' L2 B2 U2 L B2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 L' Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 B' L Fw2 U2 Rw2 B R' Uw2 B2 U L2 F Uw B2 Fw R' Fw' Rw Uw B' L2 
9. 56.46 B' R' D2 U2 L2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 B' D' R' U F U R' U' Uw2 F' Rw2 F D' B2 Rw2 L2 D' B L2 R2 U' Rw Fw2 L2 F' L' D2 Uw' L2 D Fw Uw' B' Rw2 
10. 57.61 D' F L2 F2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' L' D B' D2 R D2 F' U2 R2 Rw2 U' Fw2 U2 D' R' Uw2 U L2 D F2 B Uw2 Fw' F2 R2 U Rw F' L Fw2 Rw' Uw' D 
11. 1:00.93 D' F D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' L U L' D L2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 D F2 L2 Fw2 B' D B2 Uw2 Rw F' R D2 L' B' Rw' Fw Uw U' R2 Uw L D 
12. 59.46 R' D2 B2 R' B2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 B L' R2 B2 D' L R2 D2 B U' Rw2 D Rw2 F' U Fw2 D' R2 F D' Fw2 B Rw' D2 B Rw B' Uw L2 Fw2 Rw Uw F' U2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 25, 2022)

what kaeden ur gonna beat me at ntu


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 25, 2022)

maybe idk comp nerves will bring down my 4x4 times by like 5 seconds


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 25, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> maybe idk comp nerves will bring down my 4x4 times by like 5 seconds


don't be nervous bro, just take some deep breath sand use handwarmers and stuff like that


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 26, 2022)

does not work like that.

i feel more anxious in comp than in psle

my hands will feel so wierd and i will have tunnel vision so i cant really lookahead


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 26, 2022)

i have a phone now

that means i can record my solves


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 26, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> does not work like that.
> 
> i feel more anxious in comp than in psle
> 
> my hands will feel so wierd and i will have tunnel vision so i cant really lookahead


i feel like cubing in public makes my look ahead much worse for some reason


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 26, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> does not work like that.
> 
> i feel more anxious in comp than in psle
> 
> my hands will feel so wierd and i will have tunnel vision so i cant really lookahead


oh, rip

i don't get nervous unless during skewb finals LMAO


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 26, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-26
avg of 12: 3.47

Time List:
1. (2.04) F' U F' R U' F2 R F' R' 
2. 3.88 F R2 U' R2 U R' U F R' 
3. 4.23 U2 F R U R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
4. 3.43 U2 R2 U R' F2 U' F R' F' 
5. 3.69 U' F2 R2 F U' F U' R2 U2 
6. 2.49 U2 F U R2 F' U2 F R F 
7. 3.36 U F2 U2 R F' U' R2 F2 R' 
8. 3.83 R U' R' F U F2 U2 R2 U' 
9. (4.38) F' R U R2 F' R2 F R F2 U 
10. 4.03 F' R' F U' F' U2 F2 R2 U2 
11. 2.78 F U F U2 F' R2 F U' R2 
12. 2.96 F R U R' F U' F' U R'


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-26
avg of 12: 13.36

Time List:
1. 11.73 F L' D2 R2 B2 U F' D R' U2 L F2 B2 R F2 R F2 D2 R' L' 
2. 12.90 U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 U2 R B2 U' R B R' F L2 D U2 
3. 11.97 L' D L2 B' L2 B R2 B2 R2 F' U2 B L' F2 U2 B D' U2 F' U2 
4. 14.32 L B U' F R2 D2 R F' U F2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 D' B2 R 
5. 13.23 R' D' B R2 U2 R' L' B2 U F' B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 R2 D B2 D 
6. (16.01) L2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 B D R2 U' R2 F U' R' B D2 
7. 15.15 F' D2 R' D2 L F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 D L' D' B L D2 
8. 14.70 B U L B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 L F2 D' F D' L2 F' D' R2 
9. 13.65 D2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 B' L2 U R2 F' R B R2 F2 D2 
10. 12.70 F U R' B2 R U2 B2 F2 U2 L' D2 F2 R' B U B F' D B' U' 
11. (11.16) L2 F2 D' R L2 B R B2 U2 F2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R' B' 
12. 13.28 F' B R' F U B' R' B' R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 26, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> i feel like cubing in public makes my look ahead much worse for some reason


especially when you are cubing in front of 150 people who may or may not be watching

and i always have this thought 
"this is my first comp so i must do well"
"my first comp did not go well so my second one should go well"
and so on and so on


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 26, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-26
avg of 12: 58.78

Time List:
1. (55.36) U' F' D2 L2 D' F2 D' L' B2 U2 R' B2 R B2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2 D Rw2 F2 U2 Fw2 B' U Fw2 D Rw2 L2 Fw2 U2 L' U2 Rw' U2 R' Fw Uw L Uw2 D' Fw R' U2 
2. 57.55 D B2 R B2 U2 B' R L D' F2 D' B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B Fw2 U L' Uw2 F2 Rw2 L D' L2 U' L2 R' Fw D2 B' Rw2 Fw L' F' Uw Fw' U2 Fw2 F Uw L 
3. 58.62 L' F R2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 B R2 D' F2 L B F2 D2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 B' D Rw2 U B2 U2 B' Uw2 F' B Uw2 Rw L B' D U' L Uw' F' B R' Uw 
4. 59.19 U L U2 R F' U2 B' L B R2 F2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U' Rw2 D' F U' Fw2 R2 U' Rw2 F' U F' U2 Rw R' U2 B' F' Rw2 L' Uw L2 B' Uw2 Fw F2 
5. 57.15 F D' B2 L' B2 D' R2 F' L2 U B2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 Rw2 Fw2 B R' Uw2 F B' D2 L' Fw2 F' U2 Uw' D B' D' F L2 Fw' D2 R Uw' U' B Rw2 
6. 58.85 F' L' B2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 L' B D' F2 R' F L B' R Fw2 R D2 Rw2 Fw2 D R2 Fw2 U B2 U2 B2 Fw' U' F R' Fw2 B U' Rw Uw Fw2 F2 D2 Fw' L 
7. (1:03.30) R F' U B' D F' B' U F' L2 B2 U2 L B2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 L' Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 B' L Fw2 U2 Rw2 B R' Uw2 B2 U L2 F Uw B2 Fw R' Fw' Rw Uw B' L2 
8. 56.46 B' R' D2 U2 L2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 B' D' R' U F U R' U' Uw2 F' Rw2 F D' B2 Rw2 L2 D' B L2 R2 U' Rw Fw2 L2 F' L' D2 Uw' L2 D Fw Uw' B' Rw2 
9. 57.61 D' F L2 F2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' L' D B' D2 R D2 F' U2 R2 Rw2 U' Fw2 U2 D' R' Uw2 U L2 D F2 B Uw2 Fw' F2 R2 U Rw F' L Fw2 Rw' Uw' D 
10. 1:00.93 D' F D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' L U L' D L2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 D F2 L2 Fw2 B' D B2 Uw2 Rw F' R D2 L' B' Rw' Fw Uw U' R2 Uw L D 
11. 59.46 R' D2 B2 R' B2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 B L' R2 B2 D' L R2 D2 B U' Rw2 D Rw2 F' U Fw2 D' R2 F D' Fw2 B Rw' D2 B Rw B' Uw L2 Fw2 Rw Uw F' U2 
12. 1:01.99 F2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 R D B2 L' B' F2 L F' R' U Fw2 Uw2 B U2 Rw2 D Rw2 U R2 F2 Uw2 U Fw2 Rw' F' D2 U' Rw L' Fw L' Fw' Uw F L2 U'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 26, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> especially when you are cubing in front of 150 people who may or may not be watching
> 
> and i always have this thought
> "this is my first comp so i must do well"
> ...


focus on yourself


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 27, 2022)

i cant find the post where i put my year end goals


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 27, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-27
single: 1.89

Time List:
1. 1.89 F2 U2 F2 U F' R2 U2 R' U'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 28, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-28
single: 1.74

Time List:
1. 1.74 R2 U' F' U2 F' U R' F R'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 28, 2022)

Singapore Championship 2023 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org




@NigelTheCuber lets gooooo


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 28, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> Singapore Championship 2023 | World Cube Association
> 
> 
> The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...
> ...


Wow a national championship that actually features multi, amazing

(Dutch nats haven't since 2010)


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 30, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-30
avg of 12: 59.46

Time List:
1. 1:00.17 R L B' L' B U2 L' B2 U' L2 U' L2 D R2 B2 D' B2 D' B' Rw2 D' R Fw2 U' R' U' Fw2 Rw2 U' L' B2 L Fw L2 U2 F2 L Fw' Rw Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw L2 F 
2. 59.86 U2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' U R B2 L' D' F2 R2 U2 F2 Rw2 F D Rw2 F D2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 F Rw' B2 F' R Uw L2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' Uw' B2 
3. 58.28 D L2 R2 U' L2 D B2 D R2 U L' B' L D R U2 F2 L2 D' Uw2 Rw2 D2 U' R' D' Rw2 Uw2 U' L' U2 Fw2 L Fw' U D R U2 Fw Rw' L U' Fw' F Uw' Rw' 
4. 56.53 L2 D2 B' U F2 B2 L' U' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B' D2 F R2 F Rw2 B' R2 Uw2 F U' Rw2 B' U' D2 Rw2 B D2 Rw D2 B' Uw2 L2 D2 Fw' Uw' Rw' Uw Rw2 Fw U 
5. 1:02.65 F2 D L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 B' D L' U' B D R2 D' R D2 Uw2 Fw2 D Rw2 R D' Rw2 U R2 Uw2 L' Fw2 B' L Fw' U' F2 U' Uw Fw2 Rw Fw D Rw Fw' 
6. 56.99 U R D2 F' D' R B U2 B2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 L' D2 F' U' Rw2 Uw2 D B' Uw2 F Uw2 F2 U B' U' Rw' U2 Fw2 U B2 Rw U' R2 B2 Fw' Uw Fw L2 
7. 59.09 F2 R2 D F' D R' F U' F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U L2 B' U' Rw2 Uw2 R' B' Uw2 B2 L D2 F' Rw2 D2 F U2 Uw' Rw2 F Uw R D2 Rw' Fw L Uw B Uw2 
8. 1:04.43 R' F2 U R' F2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 F' R2 B R2 L2 B2 R2 D R' F' Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 L2 F' U Fw2 Uw2 D' R2 D L F2 Rw' D Fw' R' Uw Fw B' D L' F' 
9. (1:08.56) B' L2 B' F2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L U2 B' D L2 D L' F2 Uw2 Rw2 L B2 Uw2 D' Fw2 D F2 L D F2 Rw2 Fw L Fw2 U' R' Rw Uw Rw Uw' Fw2 R' B' 
10. 56.61 R U' L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' D' L' B R F' D' U Uw2 B' R Fw2 L' B' F' D2 L Uw2 L Fw2 Uw R U2 F Rw2 Fw' Rw Fw2 Rw2 F' Uw R' 
11. 59.95 L' D2 B D2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R D' B' U' R' F2 U Uw2 F D' Rw2 D B2 Uw2 B' D B' R2 Rw U F' D' L' D Uw' R' Fw Rw2 Uw2 B R2 
12. (54.61) L' D' B' R2 F2 D F' U2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 D2 R U2 L F' R D2 Fw2 R U L' D2 Fw2 L' D' Rw2 R' U F2 Fw' D B' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw' F D Fw' Uw' D2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 30, 2022)

comp starts tmr
first day for me is just OH and 4x4
second day would be 3x3, 2x2, pyra

Im going for another comp in febuary too


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 30, 2022)

OH pb ao5 and ao12


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-30
avg of 5: 22.74

Time List:
1. 23.85 B2 D2 F2 D B2 D' L2 U' R2 U L2 F2 R' B2 U' L2 R D' B' R' F' 
2. (19.05) U2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 L B' F' U B2 L U' B' U' 
3. 24.96 D2 B' L2 F' D2 B2 L2 R2 B L' D U F L B R D R2 F 
4. (28.67) R' L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F R2 B R D2 R' F U2 B2 U' R2 
5. 19.40 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U B' U L2 D2 L2 D2 L D U2


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-30
avg of 12: 25.40

Time List:
1. 29.36 U2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 U' R' U B2 L D L2 F' R' 
2. 23.85 B2 D2 F2 D B2 D' L2 U' R2 U L2 F2 R' B2 U' L2 R D' B' R' F' 
3. (19.05) U2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 L B' F' U B2 L U' B' U' 
4. 24.96 D2 B' L2 F' D2 B2 L2 R2 B L' D U F L B R D R2 F 
5. 28.67 R' L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F R2 B R D2 R' F U2 B2 U' R2 
6. 19.40 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U B' U L2 D2 L2 D2 L D U2 
7. 26.22 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' R F R B2 R F U2 R U' 
8. (31.69) B2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' L' U2 B R U' B U2 B L2 D 
9. 24.73 F D' R2 B U2 L D R' F2 U2 R D2 F2 R' B2 R2 U2 L D L 
10. 27.08 D2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 F D L' B R' B2 L U2 R 
11. 21.70 D2 B R2 F D2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 R F2 D2 R' B' U R' D2 L U 
12. 28.07 U2 R L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D B2 D2 L B R' B' U2 R U


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 30, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> comp starts tmr
> first day for me is just OH and 4x4
> second day would be 3x3, 2x2, pyra
> 
> Im going for another comp in febuary too


good luck brooo


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 31, 2022)

i got a sub 30 average for OH!!!!!
i can qualify for singapore championships now


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 31, 2022)

4x4 was terrible

dnfed first solve
messed up parity on second solve
did not make cutoff
sadge


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 31, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> 4x4 was terrible
> 
> dnfed first solve
> messed up parity on second solve
> ...


nice


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 31, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-31
avg of 5: 2.95

Time List:
1. 3.34 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' F2 U' F' U2 
2. (3.83) U' R2 U R' F' U2 F R2 F2 U2 
3. (1.39) U' F2 R' U R U F2 R U' 
4. 2.62 U R' U F' R F' U F2 R2 
5. 2.89 U2 R' F R U F' U2 F' U'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 31, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-31
mean of 3: 2.30

Time List:
1. 1.39 U' F2 R' U R U F2 R U' 
2. 2.62 U R' U F' R F' U F2 R2 
3. 2.89 U2 R' F R U F' U2 F' U'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 31, 2022)

pyra 

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-31
avg of 5: 7.00

Time List:
1. 7.24 U' B' U' B' L B' R' L B' r b' u 
2. (5.62) R U L' B L R U B' R l' r' 
3. (7.98) R U' B' R U L U B' l' r' b 
4. 6.23 L U B L R B' L' R U b u 
5. 7.54 U B L' U' B L U L' r b u'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 31, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-31
avg of 12: 7.96

Time List:
1. 7.54 U B L' U' B L U L' r b u' 
2. 8.54 L B' U R' U' L' R U b u' 
3. 9.83 U' B R L' U B L B' l' r b' u 
4. 7.42 U' L' B' R U B' R' B' l' r' b' u' 
5. (9.98) U R B R L' U L B' l r b 
6. 8.57 U L' R U L B' R' U' r' u 
7. 6.99 L B' L' U' L' R B' L' l r' u' 
8. (4.10) R U' B U L U' L' B' b u' 
9. 8.32 L U B' R' U L B' R' r b' u 
10. 6.02 L B U B' U R B' L l' r b' u' 
11. 9.66 U' L' B R' U L U B' l' r u 
12. 6.72 R U R B' U L B R' l'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 31, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-31
avg of 5: 2.47

Time List:
1. 1.87 U' R2 U' R' F2 U' F' U F2 
2. 3.44 U' R2 U R2 F' U' F' R F2 
3. 2.09 F' R' F U' R' F U' F2 R' 
4. (4.38) R' U2 F U R2 U2 R2 U' R' 
5. (1.77) U F' U2 F U' R' F' U' R'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 31, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-31
single: 1.54

Time List:
1. 1.54 U F U R2 F' U F U' F2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 31, 2022)

hehehe

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-31
single: 1.69

Time List:
1. 1.69 R2 F' R' F R2 F R F2 U2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 31, 2022)

i got a pb ao100 during comp

does that mean i got a pb in comp?



Spoiler: 3.30 pb ao100 2x2



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-31
avg of 100: 3.30

Time List:
1. 2.36 U F R' F' R2 F' R2 F' U
2. 4.31 F' R U' F2 R F' U F R U'
3. 4.04 F2 U F' U' F' R2 U R U2
4. 2.41 U F' U' R2 F2 R' U R F2
5. 2.59 R' F U2 F R F2 R' F' U2
6. 3.14 R2 F2 U' R2 U F' R' U' R'
7. 3.59 U R' F' R' F2 R F' U' R'
8. 3.19 F U2 F R U' R' U' F' R'
9. 4.11 U R F2 R' F R' U' F U
10. 4.05 F2 R U' F2 U' F' U R' U
11. 3.07 R2 U R F2 U' R F U F'
12. 2.22 U2 F' R F' U' R U2 F2 R2
13. 4.48 R U2 F U' R' U F2 U' R2 F'
14. 3.41 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R2 U' F' R'
15. 3.38 R' F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' U'
16. 2.66 U2 R2 F' U F' R F' R2 F' R2
17. 4.36 F R' U' R2 F R F U F
18. 2.16 R2 U F2 R2 U' F' R2 F' U'
19. 2.14 R' U' R2 U' F' U' F R U'
20. 2.59 U F2 U F' R' U' F' R2 F
21. 3.53 U2 R' F U' R2 U R U' R2
22. 3.09 U R2 F' R U F' U2 F' R2
23. 2.13 R F2 R' U' R F' R2 U F
24. 1.94 F' R2 U F' U R' U F2 R2 U'
25. 4.43 F U' F2 R F U2 F U F'
26. 4.38 R' U R' F R' F R F2 U2
27. 3.36 U R' F' R U F R' F2 U'
28. 3.74 R2 U R2 F' R F2 R' U' F
29. (4.93) U' R' U' R2 F R' U2 F2 R2 F'
30. 4.56 R2 F2 U2 F U2 R' U' R2 F'
31. 4.60 F R2 U' F2 R2 U R F2 R'
32. 2.61 R' F2 U R U' F U2 R2 F'
33. 2.68 U F R F R U' F R F
34. (5.28) F2 U2 R F' R F2 R' U2 F
35. 4.28 R2 U F' R F R F R' U'
36. 3.46 R' F2 R2 F' U R F U2 F2
37. 3.48 U' F' R2 F' U2 R F' R2 F R'
38. 3.31 F' U' F' U R F2 R2 U R2
39. (1.92) U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' U'
40. 3.54 R2 U' F U2 F U R2 U' F
41. 3.29 R' U2 R F' U2 R2 F' U' F U'
42. 2.41 U2 R F' U2 F R U2 F' R' F'
43. 3.53 R F' U R' U2 F2 R F R U'
44. 3.74 R F R U' R' U2 R' F R'
45. 3.90 F' U R2 F R2 F' U R F'
46. 2.69 F U2 F' R F' U' R2 U R
47. 3.64 R' U' R2 U' R' U R' F R
48. 2.98 U2 F2 R' U F2 U' F R U
49. 3.51 R F' R F U F2 U2 R2 F'
50. 3.76 U2 R' U' R2 F R' F U F2
51. 2.74 U F2 U' F2 R2 F' U R U'
52. 3.89 R U2 F' R' U' R U' F' R'
53. (1.87) U' R2 U' R' F2 U' F' U F2
54. 3.44 U' R2 U R2 F' U' F' R F2
55. 2.09 F' R' F U' R' F U' F2 R'
56. 4.38 R' U2 F U R2 U2 R2 U' R'
57. (1.77) U F' U2 F U' R' F' U' R'
58. 2.79 U' R U2 R' U R' U F2 U2 R'
59. 3.46 F U F' R F' U F2 U F2
60. 2.57 U' F2 R' F R F U2 R2 F2
61. 2.02 F R2 F2 R' F R' U2 F U
62. 3.29 F R F2 R' U2 R F' R2 U'
63. 3.29 U R U R' U2 F2 U' R U
64. 2.54 R2 U2 R F U' F2 U2 R F' U'
65. 2.57 R2 F' R U' R F U R2 F'
66. 3.56 F' U F U2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2
67. 3.44 U R U' F' U' R2 U' F' R
68. 4.06 R' U2 F2 R F2 U' R' U2 R'
69. 2.31 U' F U' F' U2 R2 F' U R
70. (4.93) F' R' U F R' U2 F2 R F' R2
71. 3.59 U' F R U2 F' R' F R2 F'
72. 4.26 F2 U' F' R2 U R' U F' U' F'
73. 3.09 R2 U' R' F U' R' F2 R2 U2
74. 2.17 F U R F2 U' R2 U R F2 U'
75. 4.38 F2 U F' R U2 R U R' F'
76. 3.23 F R' U' F R2 F2 R' F' R'
77. 4.64 F2 U2 F U2 R F2 R2 F' U'
78. 2.61 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R F2 R
79. 4.26 U F' R' U' F' R2 F2 R' U2
80. 4.43 U F2 R2 U' F U' R2 F2 R'
81. 3.21 U R2 U2 F U2 F' R' U2 F'
82. 3.24 F' R U R' U F U2 F R'
83. 3.16 R U2 F2 R U' F' U R2 F R'
84. 2.52 U2 F2 U' F' U' R U' F' R
85. 1.99 U R F' U2 F R2 F U' R'
86. 3.21 U R U' F R U2 F' R' U'
87. (4.97) F U2 F' U2 F' U R' F2 U2
88. 3.01 R' F R U F2 U R' U' R'
89. (1.54) U F U R2 F' U F U' F2
90. 4.50 U2 F' U2 F' U F' U2 R2 U' R2
91. 3.49 F2 R U' R' F R' F2 R U F2
92. 3.49 F2 U' R2 F2 U' R U' R F
93. (1.87) F2 R' U2 F2 R F2 U' F U'
94. 3.44 R' F2 U F' U' F2 R2 U2 R'
95. 2.99 F2 U R F2 U R2 F' R' F2 U'
96. (6.13) F' R' F R2 U' F' R2 F2 U' F'
97. 3.09 R U' F' R2 F2 U F2 U' F'
98. 2.74 F2 R' U F' U2 R' U R U'
99. 3.19 U2 R F2 U2 F' R U F2 R'
100. 4.11 R' F U2 F U' F' R' F2 R2 F'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 31, 2022)

WAT DA HAILLLLL
PB TIE
WHYYYYYYY


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-31
single: 8.89

Time List:
1. 8.89 U L2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 B' R2 F D2 L2 F2 L' D2 B' D L F D2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 31, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-31
single: 0.81

Time List:
1. 0.81 R2 U' F U F' R' F2 U' F'

why did i put it so far away


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 31, 2022)

i did 502 2x2 solves in one day
definitely the most i ever did in one day


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 31, 2022)

this will be my last 3x3 solve of the year


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-31
single: 12.64

Time List:
1. 12.64 U R2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D' B2 U B' U2 B' D2 B' F' U' L' B


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 31, 2022)

last pyra solve of the year
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-31
single: 4.76

Time List:
1. 4.76 R L' U L R' U' B R' l' b


no this is not a normal time its super lucky


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 31, 2022)

last 2x2 solve of the day
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-31
single: 3.05

Time List:
1. 3.05 R2 F2 R U2 F R U' F R'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 31, 2022)

December 2022 
im gonna make a new one at the end of each month
averages
3x3: sub 13.5 sec
2x2: sub 4 sec
4x4: sub 1min
Pyra: sub 9 sec
OH: sub 30 sec

Goals for Jan 2023
3x3: sub 13
2x2: sub 3.5
4x4: sub 55
pyra: sub 8
OH: sub 28


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 31, 2022)

see you guys next year
may 2023 be a successful year both in life and in cubing
and may i do well in comp tmr


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 1, 2023)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> see you guys next year
> may 2023 be a successful year both in life and in cubing
> and may i do well in comp tmr


cubing IS life


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jan 1, 2023)

pb ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-01
avg of 5: 10.87

Time List:
1. (13.12) R D B2 U F2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U R B' U2 L2 D F2 L2 
2. 10.51 D' F2 D U R2 U B2 U' R2 U' R' D R2 D' F R B D2 U F2 
3. (10.45) B2 U L2 B2 L' B2 U2 R U2 F2 L R2 B' F2 L2 U2 R' F' L2 
4. 10.90 L2 U2 L D2 B2 R' F2 D2 U2 R B2 R' F' R U' L B D R2 B2 
5. 11.21 L2 F L U2 R' F' D U2 F2 R L U2 F2 L U2 R2 U2 F2 U


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jan 1, 2023)

16 average with 11 single on 3x3


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jan 1, 2023)

NigelTheCuber said:


> cubing IS life


seperate part of life


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jan 1, 2023)

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-01
single: 3.14

Time List:
1. 3.14 B R' B' L' U B' R U r


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jan 1, 2023)

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-01
single: 3.39

Time List:
1. 3.39 R' U R B L B L' R' r' b u'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jan 1, 2023)

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-01
single: 3.33

Time List:
1. 3.33 R' B' L R' B U R' U l u


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jan 1, 2023)

7.24 pyra average with 5.66 PR single!!!!!!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 1, 2023)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> 7.24 pyra average with 5.66 PR single!!!!!!


3 sec slower than nigel smh

jk


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jan 2, 2023)

i did not practice lmao


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jan 2, 2023)

i learnt 24 CLL algs including all the sunes except for the one with a very long algorithm but i cant recognize the sune cases fast

any tips?

i learnt from ram trakkar in his CLL part 1 video


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jan 2, 2023)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> i learnt 24 CLL algs including all the sunes except for the one with a very long algorithm but i cant recognize the sune cases fast
> 
> any tips?
> 
> i learnt from ram trakkar in his CLL part 1 video


and i did this in hopes that i will be sub 3 and get NR average one day (1.93)


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jan 3, 2023)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-03
single: 1.57

Time List:
1. 1.57 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' F2 U2 F'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jan 3, 2023)

pb ao12 but i did not notice


Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-03
avg of 12: 2.67

Time List:
1. 2.34 F2 U R F2 R2 U' R' U F' 
2. (4.45) R2 U2 R' U F U' F2 R F' 
3. (1.49) R U2 R' F' U R' U2 R F2 
4. 3.43 U R2 U R U' R2 U2 F R' 
5. 2.62 R' U2 F' R2 U2 R F R2 U' 
6. 3.33 R U' F2 U R' U2 R2 F' U' 
7. 2.22 R' F R' F2 R F R2 U F2 R' 
8. 1.50 F2 R U2 F' R U F' U' R2 
9. 2.86 U F U2 R2 U' F U' F2 R' 
10. 3.26 R' U2 F' R F2 U' F U2 F2 
11. 1.89 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F' U F2 U2 
12. 3.28 F2 U F2 U R F U2 F' U'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jan 3, 2023)

not pb


Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-03
single: 1.37

Time List:
1. 1.37 F2 R2 U2 F' U R2 F2 R2 U'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jan 3, 2023)

pb ao5 fail


Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-03
avg of 5: 2.47

Time List:
1. (1.64) U' F' U F R' F R2 F' U2 
2. 2.24 F' R2 F' R' F2 R F2 R F 
3. 2.51 F U' R' U F R' U F2 U' 
4. (3.79) R2 U' F U2 F U F' R2 U2 
5. 2.67 R' F R2 U R' U' R U2 F2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jan 3, 2023)

yeaaahhhh


Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-03
single: 1.47

Time List:
1. 1.47 R' U R' F U' R' F2 U' F


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 3, 2023)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> and i did this in hopes that i will be sub 3 and get NR average one day (1.93)


nr wont be 1.93 after sgcc


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jan 3, 2023)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-16
> avg of 5: 4.82
> 
> Time List:
> ...


idk why but this is the only progression thread that i look at


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jan 3, 2023)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> yeaaahhhh
> 
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-03
> ...


2x2?


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jan 4, 2023)

NONOGamer12 said:


> 2x2?


ofc


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jan 4, 2023)

im getting more low 1 singles now


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 4, 2023)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> im getting more low 1 singles now


same


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Saturday at 1:49 AM)

woah i did not post for days sorry i had to go for a camp
secondary school gonna be interesting

anyway heres a 2x2 pb ao5 fail

Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-07
avg of 5: 2.70

Time List:
1. (3.17) U' F' U R' U2 R' F2 R2 U'
2. 2.92 F' U F2 R2 U R' U2 F' R' U'
3. 2.67 U' F U R' F U2 R U2 F2
4. (1.82) R2 U' R U F2 R F U' F'
5. 2.50 F U' R' U' R2 F' U' F R'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Saturday at 2:48 AM)

nice ao100 considering i only slept four hours in camp




Spoiler: 3.66 2x2 ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-07
avg of 100: 3.66

Time List:
1. 2.93 R F U R2 U' R2 F R U 
2. 4.40 F' U F2 U R' U2 F2 R U' 
3. 4.46 R2 F' R F2 U2 R F U2 F U' 
4. 3.65 R2 U2 R' U F' U F U2 R 
5. 3.67 U R U2 R' U R U2 F2 R2 
6. 3.71 U R2 U R' F U2 F U' R' 
7. 4.15 U2 R' F U2 F' U R' F2 U2 
8. 4.32 U2 R U F' U2 F U' F' R 
9. (5.80) U' F' R U2 R' U2 R2 F' U' 
10. 4.40 F2 U' R F' R' U F' U' R' 
11. 3.95 F R' U F R2 U' R F R 
12. 4.25 F2 U2 F' U2 R U' F' U2 F' 
13. 4.20 R' F R' F2 U R' F2 R' F' 
14. 3.17 U' F' U R' U2 R' F2 R2 U' 
15. 2.92 F' U F2 R2 U R' U2 F' R' U' 
16. 2.67 U' F U R' F U2 R U2 F2 
17. (1.82) R2 U' R U F2 R F U' F' 
18. 2.50 F U' R' U' R2 F' U' F R' 
19. 4.57 R2 F R F2 U' F2 U' F U R' 
20. 4.71 R U2 R' U R F2 U2 R2 F2 
21. 3.24 R' F R U2 F' U2 R' U' R' 
22. 3.82 R' U F2 U' F2 U R F2 R F' 
23. 4.84 R' U F2 U2 F' U R2 F' R 
24. 3.28 R2 U' R F U2 R2 F R' U2 
25. 4.79 F U R F' R U2 F2 R U' F2 
26. (2.11) R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U2 R' 
27. (5.32) F' U' R F2 U R' F' R2 F' 
28. 3.76 R2 U' F U' R2 F2 U R F' 
29. 3.86 R U F' U F' R F2 R' F 
30. 4.16 U' F2 R U F2 R2 F' R U2 
31. 4.05 U' F2 U R2 F' U' F2 U' R2 
32. (6.81) U R U F U' F2 U2 R' F' 
33. 3.92 U' R F R2 U' F U F2 U2 R 
34. 4.24 R' F' U F U R' U' F U' F' 
35. 4.85 R' U' F R2 U' F2 R' U2 F' 
36. (1.89) U' F U F R' U' R U' F' 
37. 3.83 U R U' R' U' R' F2 R' F2 
38. 4.22 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' F R2 U 
39. 3.12 F' R U' R F' R2 F R2 U R2 
40. 4.35 U R F2 U2 R' U R F2 U2 
41. 2.94 R F R2 F U R2 F' R2 F 
42. 4.13 U F R' U R F' R U2 F2 
43. 3.43 U2 F R' F' U' R F' U F2 
44. 3.89 F R' U R' U2 R2 U2 F R2 
45. (5.20) F R U' R F2 U' R U' F' 
46. 3.94 F U' R' U2 F R' F' U R' 
47. 3.61 F' U R U2 F2 R' U R' F 
48. 3.74 U F' R' F2 U F' R' U2 R' U' 
49. 3.49 R2 U2 F' U' F2 U2 R' F' R 
50. 3.67 F' R F R' U2 F R' F U R2 
51. 3.43 R2 F2 R' F' U' R' U2 R' F2 
52. 3.66 R2 U2 F R F2 U F' U' R' 
53. 4.11 U' F U2 F2 R' U' F' U F' 
54. (5.18) R' U2 R U R2 F2 R' U' R' 
55. 4.24 R' U2 F2 U R2 F' U2 F' R 
56. 3.29 U' F2 R' U F R' U2 R U2 F' 
57. 3.69 R' U R2 U2 F2 R' U' R2 F' 
58. 3.06 F2 R' F R U R' U R2 U 
59. 3.92 R2 F R F U2 R F2 R U' 
60. 3.65 U' R U2 R2 F' U' F R2 U2 
61. 2.75 U' F U F2 U R2 F' U R2 
62. 4.32 F U' R' U R' U F R2 U2 
63. 3.90 R U F' U2 R' F2 R' F R 
64. 2.70 U2 F' R' F R' U F2 U R' 
65. 4.37 R' F R' F2 R' U R U2 F' 
66. 4.24 R2 U' R U R2 F2 R' U' R' 
67. 2.52 R U2 R F R' F' R U' R' 
68. 3.02 U R2 U' F' U' F U2 F U' 
69. 4.32 U F2 R2 U' R' F2 U F R 
70. (2.49) R' F' U F R' U2 R U2 F 
71. 3.77 U F' R F R U2 R F' R' 
72. 3.69 F U' R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 
73. 3.00 U' F' U R F2 U' R U2 R2 
74. 3.10 U' F U' R' U2 R2 F R2 U' R' 
75. 3.55 F2 R2 F R U2 R F2 U F2 
76. 4.32 U' F' U2 F' U2 R F' U2 R' F2 
77. 3.64 R' U2 R' F' U2 F2 R' U' F2 R' 
78. 3.68 U F U2 F R' U' F' R2 U 
79. 3.54 R2 U2 F2 U F U R U' R 
80. 2.60 U' R' U F2 R F' U2 F' R U' 
81. 3.63 R F2 U2 R F' U R2 F2 R' 
82. 3.73 F2 U2 F' U2 R U2 R2 F2 R2 
83. 4.22 R' U' R U R' U2 F U' R' 
84. 2.74 F U2 F R2 F' R2 U F2 U' 
85. 3.68 R U' R F' U R U2 R U' 
86. 2.99 R F2 R U2 R F2 R U' R' 
87. 3.48 F' R2 U2 R' U2 R U F U 
88. 3.24 F R2 U' R2 U F2 R' F2 R' F' 
89. 3.62 R' F R F' U2 F' U' R2 U' R 
90. 3.00 F2 R2 F R U' R F' R2 F' 
91. 2.65 U R' F' U2 F R' U' R' F' 
92. 3.16 F' U R' U F2 U' R2 U' R2 
93. 3.65 U' R U' R' F' U F2 U' F U' 
94. 2.55 U R F U2 R' U' F U2 R 
95. 3.43 R' F R U2 F2 U' F U' R 
96. 3.47 F' U' R' U F2 R2 F' U R' 
97. 3.66 F U R' U2 R' U F' U R2 U' 
98. 2.82 U' R2 F R' U' F U R2 F 
99. (2.45) F R' U2 F2 U' R2 F U2 R' 
100. 3.62 R2 F2 R U2 R F2 R' F2 U2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sunday at 2:21 AM)

im gonna reset my 2x2 and 3x3 sessions so i will just place my pb singles and averages here

3x3
===========================================


Spoiler: 8.89 single



single 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-08
single: 8.89

Time List:
1. 8.89 F2 L F' D2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 F D2 B2 L2 U' F2 R D' B2 F U'





Spoiler: 9.55 mo3



mo3
Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-08
mean of 3: 9.55

Time List:
1. 9.83 L2 F2 U2 B L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B2 F' U B2 F' U2 F R F2 D F' 
2. 8.89 F2 L F' D2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 F D2 B2 L2 U' F2 R D' B2 F U' 
3. 9.92 D R2 D2 R' U2 B2 L U2 B2 R' B2 F2 R2 F' L' R2 B L2 B2 L D





Spoiler: 10.87 ao5



ao5
Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-08
avg of 5: 10.87

Time List:
1. (13.12) R D B2 U F2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U R B' U2 L2 D F2 L2 
2. 10.51 D' F2 D U R2 U B2 U' R2 U' R' D R2 D' F R B D2 U F2 
3. (10.45) B2 U L2 B2 L' B2 U2 R U2 F2 L R2 B' F2 L2 U2 R' F' L2 
4. 10.90 L2 U2 L D2 B2 R' F2 D2 U2 R B2 R' F' R U' L B D R2 B2 
5. 11.21 L2 F L U2 R' F' D U2 F2 R L U2 F2 L U2 R2 U2 F2 U





Spoiler: 11.97 ao12



ao12
Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-08
avg of 12: 11.97

Time List:
1. 13.16 D B R2 B2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 F' U' F2 D2 B D L' R2 F' 
2. 11.93 L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D2 F' D U' L U F D2 U B' 
3. 11.44 B2 U2 L D' R D' R U F L2 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 B 
4. 12.67 U' R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 F D' F L B' U' R2 D' F 
5. (14.03) L' F' U R F R' L2 B L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U' D2 B2 L 
6. 12.72 D' R2 D B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U2 R B2 U' B F' L' D2 B' D 
7. 11.69 F2 L U L U D L U F L2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 F U2 F' D 
8. 13.02 R2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L F' L2 U R' D2 B' F2 R2 F' 
9. 13.30 U2 F L B' U2 F2 R2 D' B' U2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U' D2 R2 F2 U' L2 
10. 9.83 L2 F2 U2 B L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B2 F' U B2 F' U2 F R F2 D F' 
11. (8.89) F2 L F' D2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 F D2 B2 L2 U' F2 R D' B2 F U' 
12. 9.92 D R2 D2 R' U2 B2 L U2 B2 R' B2 F2 R2 F' L' R2 B L2 B2 L D





Spoiler: 13.15 ao100



ao100

Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-08
avg of 100: 13.15

Time List:
1. 12.39 R2 L' F' D R2 L' B2 U' B R D2 R' D2 F2 B2 L D2 B2 U2 
2. 14.37 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 R F D' R B' L R2 D2 U 
3. 11.61 D B U2 F D' R2 U B' R F2 R2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 
4. 12.39 D B U L' U R2 U D' R F2 B2 U B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D 
5. 14.17 U2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' R' B' U2 R U' F L2 U F2 R' 
6. 12.48 F' U B2 D' R2 U L2 B2 L2 D U2 F2 L F D2 U' B' R U2 F 
7. 14.37 R2 B D2 F' L' U F L2 D' R D2 R D2 F2 R' L2 D2 F2 
8. 12.54 L' U' R2 F2 R2 D L2 U F2 D' U2 F L B F L2 D' L2 D' U 
9. (10.63) D' L2 D' L2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 B' L' D U2 B F D2 U L' 
10. 12.94 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 U B2 U2 R2 B L2 U' L B2 D2 U2 B D2 
11. 13.29 L U2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 L' F D B' U R2 U R F2 R' 
12. 13.43 R' U' B2 D' R2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U' L2 F R' D' R U2 F R B' F2 
13. 11.76 B2 D2 R2 B D2 F D2 R2 B R2 U2 F D' B2 F2 R' F D2 U' B R 
14. 13.29 R2 D U2 F' R2 U2 L2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' D2 F2 R D' B L' R' B D' 
15. 13.51 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 U' F' R' B L F R F2 D 
16. 12.76 F2 U F R2 U L' U2 F R D2 R' U2 R' F2 R B2 U2 R' U2 F 
17. 12.24 U B D L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U L D' L B U' B U2 F' 
18. 12.70 F R' U2 B R2 F L2 B R2 D2 F R' F L D' F2 D2 L D' 
19. (10.54) D F' R U L' F2 U' D2 R2 F' B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B U2 F L' D2 
20. 13.26 R' F2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 L R B2 L' R' U B' F2 L U2 B D R' 
21. 12.77 U' R U2 F' B L' U' B F2 L2 U' D2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U B' 
22. 12.30 U2 L' U2 B' U2 B U2 B' D2 B' R2 B D2 L' D' U2 R U B F L 
23. 12.40 F2 L' U' B2 U L2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D' L R D R' B' D B2 
24. (16.66) U' L' D' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 B' R D B F U B D 
25. (14.97) R B2 L2 D L2 U F2 D' F2 U B2 U F' L U' F' D2 L' B L' U' 
26. 13.66 R' L2 B U2 B F' U2 R2 U2 B' U2 L2 D' B L2 R F R2 B F2 
27. 14.18 B' L2 B2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 U' L' F' U' L R' B2 L2 R' U 
28. 13.86 L2 U R2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 R U2 F U F2 U F D2 R' F' 
29. 12.84 F' D2 B2 L2 B' R2 F L2 F2 D2 U2 L B D B F' L' U R' D2 L 
30. 11.92 D' F B2 U2 F2 L B2 U2 L U2 R' F2 L R2 F R2 D2 U' F2 U R 
31. 11.14 L U2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 L U F' L2 R' D U' L2 F2 D2 
32. 13.40 F D2 L U2 F L B U' F R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 B' L2 F D2 B L 
33. 12.58 D R2 B' R2 L D' B' D F' U2 L2 F R2 F B' R2 B2 L2 B' R2 
34. 13.15 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 D R2 F D2 L B L2 D' U F' R2 U 
35. 12.94 R' F2 D R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D B2 R F U2 L' R2 U F R2 
36. 13.97 B' R' B2 R B2 R D2 F2 L2 B2 R' U B' D L2 R U' B' U 
37. 14.42 B L2 U2 F D2 B' L2 F L2 U2 D R U2 B' L2 B' R D 
38. 13.66 F U B R' B R' B2 D F2 D2 B R2 F U2 R2 L2 F R2 L2 F2 
39. 13.88 F D2 B U2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 R2 F D2 R' B' L2 U' B2 L' D' U2 R' 
40. 14.10 B' U2 F D2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 B' F2 D2 R' F L D R' F' D' U R 
41. 13.14 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 F L2 D' R' U' R F2 R D F U2 
42. (15.46) B D B' R' L' F R' D F' B D2 F U2 F' D2 F' R2 L U 
43. (16.25) B D R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B' D' R2 B' U' R U' B2 
44. 11.55 F2 R' B2 D' L2 B' L2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 D R2 D2 B2 D R' B 
45. 13.19 F L' F2 D2 L2 D2 B' F' R2 B' L2 R2 F D' L B L' U F U2 B 
46. (10.47) U2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' R' F' D2 L D' F' L F2 U F' 
47. 13.12 D' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U' B D2 L' F' R F D' F R 
48. 11.64 B D' L2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 F2 U2 L F' R' D' R U F2 
49. (14.93) R2 D F' D2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 B D2 L2 F' R U' F2 U2 F L' U 
50. 13.05 B2 U L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 D B' U R' B2 U R2 F L' D' 
51. 11.93 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B D2 F L' R B U F D' L' 
52. 13.80 L' D' B' R U' F2 B' U L' R2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 
53. 11.88 F2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 D2 U' F' U' L U' F' R B' F 
54. 13.15 L2 U' F' B2 D L' U D F R L2 U2 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 
55. 11.85 B2 R' U2 R B2 L R D2 R2 F L' R' B U' F' U2 B' R2 
56. 14.92 R U' B2 D R2 U2 B2 L' U2 F D2 L2 B D2 F2 B' L2 B' R' 
57. 13.70 D2 B U2 B' L2 U2 B R2 B2 R2 F' U2 R' B2 L' D' L2 F2 D F' 
58. 14.27 U2 R2 F2 B D2 R D' L2 B' U2 B2 L F2 B2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 L2 
59. 12.30 U2 L F2 B' R U' B2 U2 R' L2 U2 L2 B' D2 F U2 L2 U2 F' B2 D2 
60. 13.93 B2 U2 D' R2 F' U L2 U2 L F D2 L2 U2 F' U2 D2 F' D2 F' 
61. 13.84 D' L' F2 U2 L2 U2 L D2 R D2 R D' B2 R' B' R' B R' U 
62. 13.33 R' F L U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U R' U' L2 D' B' D2 R 
63. 13.68 L U F B2 R' U2 L2 D2 U2 L' D2 F2 R2 F D R' D R U2 B 
64. 14.23 U2 L F U L' B D F B2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L' 
65. 13.47 R D2 R2 F R2 F' D2 B' R2 B' U2 R' B U F' D2 L2 D' F' 
66. 12.77 D2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 F R2 F U2 F2 U2 R B2 D' F' L' R2 D' F 
67. 14.65 D2 L' U2 L' B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 D' L F' U' B2 R' B D F' 
68. 14.64 L' U L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 R' B R F' L B' D U2 B 
69. 13.82 L' B' D L B2 U' B2 R F' L2 B' R2 D2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 B R' 
70. 13.00 D2 B2 D2 U B2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 B U' R F D L B2 F' R' D2 
71. 13.57 F2 L F2 D2 L U2 L F2 D2 U2 L2 F R' U B2 D U2 B' D L 
72. 13.79 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B U' B D2 L2 R D2 U R D' F2 
73. 11.96 L2 B U L2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U' B D' R F' U' L2 B' 
74. 14.34 L' D R' F2 U' L F' R B2 R' U2 L2 D2 L B2 L D2 R U' 
75. 11.90 F2 B U L' U F' R' U2 R2 B2 U R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F D 
76. 13.42 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 F' U L B' D' F U L D 
77. 12.20 R' F2 R2 F U2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 B2 R2 B U F D B' R' D' B2 
78. 12.21 B' D' F U2 R' U L' D2 R' B2 L2 D2 R' B2 R U2 B2 F U' 
79. 14.23 R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D B L' D' U R F R B U2 R2 
80. (10.89) L D L2 R' B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 U2 B L' D' B D2 U B2 
81. 12.56 D U2 B' R2 F L2 B R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U L R' U2 B U' B' 
82. 14.15 F' L B2 L' D2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 L U2 R2 F' D' U' L D L F2 L 
83. 12.02 U R' L2 F' L D B D' B2 D' R2 U F2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 F U 
84. 13.70 B' L' U' D F' B D B R F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 F' 
85. 14.16 L B2 U2 L2 D' L2 D F2 D L2 U L2 F D B U L B' L' U' R' 
86. 12.65 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 B U2 B' U L2 R' F' L D B F2 L2 
87. 13.43 D' L2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 U R2 B' R F' L' R2 U' L2 R' B' U' 
88. 12.93 F2 U' L2 F U' L' D' B R U L2 D F2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 
89. 13.30 D2 B2 R F2 L' D2 U2 L R' D2 U' B' F2 L' R F' U F2 D B2 
90. 12.17 F2 B2 L D' L' B' D F' L D2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 D2 L2 
91. 13.87 F' L2 F2 R2 D U R2 B2 D' B2 D' F U2 R' B' U' B2 L U' B2 
92. 13.17 L2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U B F R F D U B' D2 U2 F' 
93. (10.59) U2 B F2 U2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 U2 F2 U F R2 B2 R' D2 B R2 U' 
94. 11.85 L F2 B2 U' F U2 L' D' B2 U2 L' F2 L B2 U2 L F2 U2 F2 R2 
95. 12.72 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U' R2 B' U2 F2 R' D2 U' F D B' 
96. 13.76 D' R2 L F' D R D B U R2 U2 D2 B R2 D2 R2 D2 B 
97. 13.91 R2 U L2 U2 L F2 L' D2 R B2 R2 B2 D' B' U' R' D B F R2 
98. 14.15 R F R D2 R L D' B2 L F' U2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' 
99. 12.40 L U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 L B2 R' U' B' D2 R2 B' D' U B2 F2 
100. 13.13 B2 R B2 U' F2 L' D2 F' D R' D2 L' U2 F2 L2 B2 R' B2 R'




2x2
=============================


Spoiler: 0.77 single



Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-08
single: 0.77

Time List:
1. 0.77 U' F R F2 R2 F' R' U' F'





Spoiler: 2.06 mo3



Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-08
mean of 3: 2.06

Time List:
1. 2.77 F2 U F R U' F2 U' R' F2 
2. 2.09 U R U F2 U F' U R U2 
3. 1.32 R2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2





Spoiler: 2.32 ao5



Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-08
avg of 5: 2.32

Time List:
1. 2.22 R' F R' F2 R F R2 U F2 R' 
2. (1.50) F2 R U2 F' R U F' U' R2 
3. 2.86 U F U2 R2 U' F U' F2 R' 
4. (3.26) R' U2 F' R F2 U' F U2 F2 
5. 1.89 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F' U F2 U2





Spoiler: 2.67 ao12



Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-08
avg of 12: 2.67

Time List:
1. 2.34 F2 U R F2 R2 U' R' U F' 
2. (4.45) R2 U2 R' U F U' F2 R F' 
3. (1.49) R U2 R' F' U R' U2 R F2 
4. 3.43 U R2 U R U' R2 U2 F R' 
5. 2.62 R' U2 F' R2 U2 R F R2 U' 
6. 3.33 R U' F2 U R' U2 R2 F' U' 
7. 2.22 R' F R' F2 R F R2 U F2 R' 
8. 1.50 F2 R U2 F' R U F' U' R2 
9. 2.86 U F U2 R2 U' F U' F2 R' 
10. 3.26 R' U2 F' R F2 U' F U2 F2 
11. 1.89 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F' U F2 U2 
12. 3.28 F2 U F2 U R F U2 F' U'





Spoiler: 3.30 ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-08
avg of 100: 3.30

Time List:
1. 2.36 U F R' F' R2 F' R2 F' U 
2. 4.31 F' R U' F2 R F' U F R U' 
3. 4.04 F2 U F' U' F' R2 U R U2 
4. 2.41 U F' U' R2 F2 R' U R F2 
5. 2.59 R' F U2 F R F2 R' F' U2 
6. 3.14 R2 F2 U' R2 U F' R' U' R' 
7. 3.59 U R' F' R' F2 R F' U' R' 
8. 3.19 F U2 F R U' R' U' F' R' 
9. 4.11 U R F2 R' F R' U' F U 
10. 4.05 F2 R U' F2 U' F' U R' U 
11. 3.07 R2 U R F2 U' R F U F' 
12. 2.22 U2 F' R F' U' R U2 F2 R2 
13. 4.48 R U2 F U' R' U F2 U' R2 F' 
14. 3.41 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R2 U' F' R' 
15. 3.38 R' F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' U' 
16. 2.66 U2 R2 F' U F' R F' R2 F' R2 
17. 4.36 F R' U' R2 F R F U F 
18. 2.16 R2 U F2 R2 U' F' R2 F' U' 
19. 2.14 R' U' R2 U' F' U' F R U' 
20. 2.59 U F2 U F' R' U' F' R2 F 
21. 3.53 U2 R' F U' R2 U R U' R2 
22. 3.09 U R2 F' R U F' U2 F' R2 
23. 2.13 R F2 R' U' R F' R2 U F 
24. 1.94 F' R2 U F' U R' U F2 R2 U' 
25. 4.43 F U' F2 R F U2 F U F' 
26. 4.38 R' U R' F R' F R F2 U2 
27. 3.36 U R' F' R U F R' F2 U' 
28. 3.74 R2 U R2 F' R F2 R' U' F 
29. (4.93) U' R' U' R2 F R' U2 F2 R2 F' 
30. 4.56 R2 F2 U2 F U2 R' U' R2 F' 
31. 4.60 F R2 U' F2 R2 U R F2 R' 
32. 2.61 R' F2 U R U' F U2 R2 F' 
33. 2.68 U F R F R U' F R F 
34. (5.28) F2 U2 R F' R F2 R' U2 F 
35. 4.28 R2 U F' R F R F R' U' 
36. 3.46 R' F2 R2 F' U R F U2 F2 
37. 3.48 U' F' R2 F' U2 R F' R2 F R' 
38. 3.31 F' U' F' U R F2 R2 U R2 
39. (1.92) U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' U' 
40. 3.54 R2 U' F U2 F U R2 U' F 
41. 3.29 R' U2 R F' U2 R2 F' U' F U' 
42. 2.41 U2 R F' U2 F R U2 F' R' F' 
43. 3.53 R F' U R' U2 F2 R F R U' 
44. 3.74 R F R U' R' U2 R' F R' 
45. 3.90 F' U R2 F R2 F' U R F' 
46. 2.69 F U2 F' R F' U' R2 U R 
47. 3.64 R' U' R2 U' R' U R' F R 
48. 2.98 U2 F2 R' U F2 U' F R U 
49. 3.51 R F' R F U F2 U2 R2 F' 
50. 3.76 U2 R' U' R2 F R' F U F2 
51. 2.74 U F2 U' F2 R2 F' U R U' 
52. 3.89 R U2 F' R' U' R U' F' R' 
53. (1.87) U' R2 U' R' F2 U' F' U F2 
54. 3.44 U' R2 U R2 F' U' F' R F2 
55. 2.09 F' R' F U' R' F U' F2 R' 
56. 4.38 R' U2 F U R2 U2 R2 U' R' 
57. (1.77) U F' U2 F U' R' F' U' R' 
58. 2.79 U' R U2 R' U R' U F2 U2 R' 
59. 3.46 F U F' R F' U F2 U F2 
60. 2.57 U' F2 R' F R F U2 R2 F2 
61. 2.02 F R2 F2 R' F R' U2 F U 
62. 3.29 F R F2 R' U2 R F' R2 U' 
63. 3.29 U R U R' U2 F2 U' R U 
64. 2.54 R2 U2 R F U' F2 U2 R F' U' 
65. 2.57 R2 F' R U' R F U R2 F' 
66. 3.56 F' U F U2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 
67. 3.44 U R U' F' U' R2 U' F' R 
68. 4.06 R' U2 F2 R F2 U' R' U2 R' 
69. 2.31 U' F U' F' U2 R2 F' U R 
70. (4.93) F' R' U F R' U2 F2 R F' R2 
71. 3.59 U' F R U2 F' R' F R2 F' 
72. 4.26 F2 U' F' R2 U R' U F' U' F' 
73. 3.09 R2 U' R' F U' R' F2 R2 U2 
74. 2.17 F U R F2 U' R2 U R F2 U' 
75. 4.38 F2 U F' R U2 R U R' F' 
76. 3.23 F R' U' F R2 F2 R' F' R' 
77. 4.64 F2 U2 F U2 R F2 R2 F' U' 
78. 2.61 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R F2 R 
79. 4.26 U F' R' U' F' R2 F2 R' U2 
80. 4.43 U F2 R2 U' F U' R2 F2 R' 
81. 3.21 U R2 U2 F U2 F' R' U2 F' 
82. 3.24 F' R U R' U F U2 F R' 
83. 3.16 R U2 F2 R U' F' U R2 F R' 
84. 2.52 U2 F2 U' F' U' R U' F' R 
85. 1.99 U R F' U2 F R2 F U' R' 
86. 3.21 U R U' F R U2 F' R' U' 
87. (4.97) F U2 F' U2 F' U R' F2 U2 
88. 3.01 R' F R U F2 U R' U' R' 
89. (1.54) U F U R2 F' U F U' F2 
90. 4.50 U2 F' U2 F' U F' U2 R2 U' R2 
91. 3.49 F2 R U' R' F R' F2 R U F2 
92. 3.49 F2 U' R2 F2 U' R U' R F 
93. (1.87) F2 R' U2 F2 R F2 U' F U' 
94. 3.44 R' F2 U F' U' F2 R2 U2 R' 
95. 2.99 F2 U R F2 U R2 F' R' F2 U' 
96. (6.13) F' R' F R2 U' F' R2 F2 U' F' 
97. 3.09 R U' F' R2 F2 U F2 U' F' 
98. 2.74 F2 R' U F' U2 R' U R U' 
99. 3.19 U2 R F2 U2 F' R U F2 R' 
100. 4.11 R' F U2 F U' F' R' F2 R2 F'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sunday at 2:24 AM)

2x2: 6615 solves

3x3: 5437 solves


----------

